# Sri Lankan Applicants (DIBP/EOI/Skills Assessment)



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

This thread is created to track the Sri Lankan Applicants who are in the process of migrating, they could be in any stage (Visa Applied, EOI Lodged or waiting for Skills Assessment).

Please subscribe, So we could share the timelines and practices for Sri Lankans


I'm Applying for my Visa tomorrow. I use an agent.


----------



## Casser (Jan 5, 2016)

starwin4u said:


> This thread is created to track the Sri Lankan Applicants who are in the process of migrating, they could be in any stage (Visa Applied, EOI Lodged or waiting for Skills Assessment).
> 
> Please subscribe, So we could share the timelines and practices for Sri Lankans
> 
> ...


Good Luck with the process. I did the whole thing myself with no agent input. I've found that If you have enough common sense and reading skills applying by yourself is actually quite hassle free.


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> This thread is created to track the Sri Lankan Applicants who are in the process of migrating, they could be in any stage (Visa Applied, EOI Lodged or waiting for Skills Assessment).
> 
> Please subscribe, So we could share the timelines and practices for Sri Lankans
> 
> ...


Hi starwin4u,

Thanks for creating this thread. Currently I am having 55 points. I'm sitting for PTE-A for the 3rd time as I need 20 points :fingerscrossed:. Good luck for your visa process.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

Casser said:


> Good Luck with the process. I did the whole thing myself with no agent input. I've found that If you have enough common sense and reading skills applying by yourself is actually quite hassle free.


The Problem is mostly people who is not busy much with their work can do their self, Even though I have a good understanding on the process and procedure (even common sense), I chose an agent for this process as I dont have much time to spend in this process.. 

I'm busy with my work and hv to spend time with my family and dedicate time for my studies.

So giving 2600 AUD to an agent was not a problem, compared to things I need to spend my time.


----------



## Casser (Jan 5, 2016)

starwin4u said:


> The Problem is mostly people who is not busy much with their work can do their self, Even though I have a good understanding on the process and procedure (even common sense), I chose an agent for this process as I dont have much time to spend in this process..
> 
> I'm busy with my work and hv to spend time with my family and dedicate time for my studies.
> 
> So giving 2600 AUD to an agent was not a problem, compared to things I need to spend my time.


I guess that's a fair point. But considering 2600 AUD or 260,000 LKR is quite a large sum, I wouldn't mind taking even a few days of no pay leave to sort the application out for myself and I'll still be up on the deal. I can honestly say that all the application filling throughout the whole process from Assessment to EOI to Visa Lodgement won't take more than a few hours. But I'm not trying to be too smart. The best part of doing it by yourself is that it reduces the stress of wondering what's going on and having to call your agent every 10 minutes to get an update.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

in on Sri Lankan thread 

Well I've already received by grant, even though I haven't moved yet. You can find the timeline in my signature.


I agree with the part about the agent.. I looked into it myself before starting the process and seeing the fees I was like no way.. LKR 200,000 for this is insane..

it's really simple and takes no time at all. If u can get 7+ in IELTS (which is required minimum) then u should be more than proficient in English to get this done.
And if you are on this forum it means you are proficient enough in computers nad internet to do it yourself..

As for the the time component, it really requires no time. You are going to do most of it yourself anyways, like getting police records, getting birth certificates etc.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Agreed with Casser.
In fact you have to prepare all the documents yourself to support the EOI & Visa Application 
Therefore you have to take your own time from work and family to prepare those documents to support your visa....

If you do the whole process yourself, there is a better chance of getting your visa at the earliest as you will learn the important dates and would be better prepared to face CO !

If you have the sound knowledge of the visa process ( If you are a member here, it's enough to clarify any doubts along the way), never go to an agent !!!


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

I agree with both of you, But I just didnt hire the agent now, I hired the Agent about 11 months back including my ACS Assessment too.. Felt like using an agent than doing it ma self as I dont have time bro, thats the true story for me.. working in a mission critical environment... So, I'm needed in the floor most of the time, even if I take leave, will be on call.

I knew the process, as Ive been following these forums for a long time now.. seen several process changes in ACS... If I could say I'm preparing for this for the last 8 years, from 2007 exactly..

But felt like using an agent due to time constraint.. hope we can stop about discussing about using agents and concentrate more on necessary stuffs.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

gajanayake said:


> Hi starwin4u,
> 
> Thanks for creating this thread. Currently I am having 55 points. I'm sitting for PTE-A for the 3rd time as I need 20 points :fingerscrossed:. Good luck for your visa process.


Hi Gajanayake, 

Why do you need 20 points, 10 will be sufficient for 65 points. with 65 points you will receive the invite within a month most probably.


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> Hi Gajanayake,
> 
> Why do you need 20 points, 10 will be sufficient for 65 points. with 65 points you will receive the invite within a month most probably.


Hi mate,

The thing is, I have 55 points with PTE 10 points. I know I can submit an EOI to NSW SS with 55 + 5 points. But after analyzing current trend it is highly unlikely to receive an invitation with 55 points. So I want to get 20 points :fingerscrossed: which will increase my points to 65. 

Regards
Gaja


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

gajanayake said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> The thing is, I have 55 points with PTE 10 points. I know I can submit an EOI to NSW SS with 55 + 5 points. But after analyzing current trend it is highly unlikely to receive an invitation with 55 points. So I want to get 20 points :fingerscrossed: which will increase my points to 65.
> 
> ...


Understood, But dont you think of applying NSW with 55+5 points and keep it in the row and then try to get another 10 points from PTE, So you can try many times you want. 

Just say you didnt receive invitation for 190 for another 10 months, the you have an opportunity to get another 5 points for your experience, then you can apply for EOI directly for 189..

In the mean time if you get your desired score of 79 each this time or next time, then also you can apply for 189, 

Keep you options open bro.... End of the day the goal is to reach aussie, doesnt mean which visa you reached.


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> Understood, But dont you think of applying NSW with 55+5 points and keep it in the row and then try to get another 10 points from PTE, So you can try many times you want.
> 
> Just say you didnt receive invitation for 190 for another 10 months, the you have an opportunity to get another 5 points for your experience, then you can apply for EOI directly for 189..
> 
> ...


Yes, I also thought of that. But I am bit confused regarding having multiple EOIs. Can I submit an EOI for NSW SS in 190 category now and create another EOI with different email ID for 189?


----------



## Casser (Jan 5, 2016)

gajanayake said:


> Yes, I also thought of that. But I am bit confused regarding having multiple EOIs. Can I submit an EOI for NSW SS in 190 category now and create another EOI with different email ID for 189?


Creating two separate EOI's with different mail ID's is not advised. The general thinking is that it might cause you trouble if identified later. You can apply for two different types of Visas on the same EOI of you like.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow,
Thread for Sri Lankans. Really happy about it.
I have done skills assessment in 2013 and separate work experience assessment in december 2105. 
However I am yet to achieve 7 in IELTS. I've given 5 test attempts at IDP (acbt) and scored more than 7.5 in both R & L. But for W & S my minimum was 6.5 and maximum was 7 with each time either one of them gets only 6.5,.

After giving about 7 months of break to myself, I planned to go with PTE.
I need some information on PTE in sri lanka. I know it is conducted by ICBT.
What about their classes, venue, cost and seating capacity at each test.
was it full each time.
Finally what you feel about exam itself. Have you taken scored mock tests.

Thanks.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

IMG_SL said:


> Wow,
> Thread for Sri Lankans. Really happy about it.
> I have done skills assessment in 2013 and separate work experience assessment in december 2105.
> However I am yet to achieve 7 in IELTS. I've given 5 test attempts at IDP (acbt) and scored more than 7.5 in both R & L. But for W & S my minimum was 6.5 and maximum was 7 with each time either one of them gets only 6.5,.
> ...


Hi IMG_SL, 

Welcome to the thread, there are materials online which you can go through and study for your self, ICBT classes they only enroll 20 students for each batch, which means you are in the que.

Mock exams are good, I bought the gold package, it gave me a good idea about how the exam is going to be...


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

*Score*



gajanayake said:


> Yes, I also thought of that. But I am bit confused regarding having multiple EOIs. Can I submit an EOI for NSW SS in 190 category now and create another EOI with different email ID for 189?


Hi Gaja,

What happened to your PTE ? any good news ?


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi guys,
I'm also from Sri Lanka and I'm waiting for my 190 NSW invitation desperately since December. 

I totally agree with what has been said in the beginning of the thread about use of an agent. I'm supposed to pay almost 3000 USD by the end of the process which is the biggest waste of money I have done in my life. If you have good knowledge of English and access to this forum you should definitely apply alone. So please encourage your friends/family who are thinking of applying Australian PR, to go ahead with their applications alone. We need to make people aware of how simple this process is and stop these agents charging exuberant fees.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Additionally I'm thinking of doing PTE exam to improve my English language score. I believe only available center for us is at ICBT. Have any of you taken the PTE exam and what are your experiences with it. And also how do you compare it with IELTS in terms of difficulty.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

starwin4u said:


> Hi IMG_SL,
> 
> Welcome to the thread, there are materials online which you can go through and study for your self, ICBT classes they only enroll 20 students for each batch, which means you are in the que.
> 
> Mock exams are good, I bought the gold package, it gave me a good idea about how the exam is going to be...


Thank you very much starwin4u,

I am currently getting familiarize with type of questions. Soon, I can take a mock test and eventually the real test as well.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Islander820 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm also from Sri Lanka and I'm waiting for my 190 NSW invitation desperately since December.
> 
> I totally agree with what has been said in the beginning of the thread about use of an agent. I'm supposed to pay almost 3000 USD by the end of the process which is the biggest waste of money I have done in my life. If you have good knowledge of English and access to this forum you should definitely apply alone. So please encourage your friends/family who are thinking of applying Australian PR, to go ahead with their applications alone. We need to make people aware of how simple this process is and stop these agents charging exuberant fees.


Agree with you. 
When I started the process, I got to know from a friend that agents fee is some where around 3000USD. I was not in a hurry to go to Australia, so decided to dig in and do some research about the process. After spending about one month I was almost able to describe the process A to Z.

Now it is even more easier to get information with update of their web site and there are new booklets too.

Though the visa application is submitted by an agent, you have to do the preparation of supporting documents. What agent can do is certifying documents and applying online. We can certify docs easily and all of us are familiar with internet. That 3000 USD can be spent in Aussie when you first land there.

Thanks.


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> Hi Gaja,
> 
> What happened to your PTE ? any good news ?


Hi starwin4u,

It's on coming 23rd. Doing my best to get 79+ :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

IMG_SL said:


> Thank you very much starwin4u,
> 
> I am currently getting familiarize with type of questions. Soon, I can take a mock test and eventually the real test as well.


Hi IMG_SL,

ICBT is the only PTE test center in Sri Lanka. They have moved to a new location in Duplication Road and it's far better than their previous one. I tried two times to get +79 and currently preparing for the 3rd attempt which is on coming 23rd. I can't remember the exact seating capacity at ICBT. I think it's around 6. If you're taking mock exams, please buy the gold kit. Remember mock exams are harder than the actual exam. I've seen some people had to change the exam center as they continuously having low marks for speaking. I managed to get 87 in speaking in my last attempt, so I don't think we have to worry about the exam center.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

All the best on your PTE attempt gayanayake 

Hope you exceed your expectation !!!


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

*Happy*

Nice to see alot of Sri Lankans who wish to live in Aussie... I think we wont be alone there...


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> Nice to see alot of Sri Lankans who wish to live in Aussie... I think we wont be alone there...


Aus has the 2nd highest number of sri lankans living abroad, only bested by the UK.

but don't be a sad kunt and just hang around the sri lankan community, assimilate into aus culture true migrant.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Aus has the 2nd highest number of sri lankans living abroad, only bested by the UK.
> 
> but don't be a sad kunt and just hang around the sri lankan community, assimilate into aus culture true migrant.


I'm not planning to hang around SL Community, if So, I would have planned to stay in Sri Lanka..


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> I'm not planning to hang around SL Community, if So, I would have planned to stay in Sri Lanka..


That's a cheeky one


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

gajanayake said:


> Hi IMG_SL,
> 
> ICBT is the only PTE test center in Sri Lanka. They have moved to a new location in Duplication Road and it's far better than their previous one. I tried two times to get +79 and currently preparing for the 3rd attempt which is on coming 23rd. I can't remember the exact seating capacity at ICBT. I think it's around 6. If you're taking mock exams, please buy the gold kit. Remember mock exams are harder than the actual exam. I've seen some people had to change the exam center as they continuously having low marks for speaking. I managed to get 87 in speaking in my last attempt, so I don't think we have to worry about the exam center.


Hello Gajanayake,

Thanks for the insight.
Wish u all best with upcoming exam.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

going to restart my engine folks!


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

subscribing


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

ha...its nice to see a Sri Lankan thread>>

I received my grant last week on for SA....


Rgds,

Dee


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

rdee26 said:


> ha...its nice to see a Sri Lankan thread>>
> 
> I received my grant last week on for SA....
> 
> ...


Congratulations Dee!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rdee26 said:


> ha...its nice to see a Sri Lankan thread>>
> 
> I received my grant last week on for SA....
> 
> ...



Congratz Bro!


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the wishes!!!

Anyone travelling to Australia in August 16'???



Regards,

dee


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Bros,

I am planning to sit for PTE-A on 12th May. I need 65+ for each. I tried IELTS trice but could not achieve 7+ for each. Any advice, tips for PTE-A ?

Thanks.


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

samb19802000 said:


> Hi Bros,
> 
> I am planning to sit for PTE-A on 12th May. I need 65+ for each. I tried IELTS trice but could not achieve 7+ for each. Any advice, tips for PTE-A ?
> 
> Thanks.


MAchan, 

I did IELTS and have no idea about PTE-A..

But, I saw a separate thread dedicated entirely for PTE-A in the forum.. link is given below..hope this helps!!!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html

Cheers..


Dee


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

samb19802000 said:


> Hi Bros,
> 
> I am planning to sit for PTE-A on 12th May. I need 65+ for each. I tried IELTS trice but could not achieve 7+ for each. Any advice, tips for PTE-A ?
> 
> Thanks.


Sam I don't think PTE is easy. I completed the online PTE test A. It was really hard. 

Unfortunately I was just short in my last IELTS attempt 7 7 7 6.5(L).. I am thinking to try IELTS instead of PTE.


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Pte*



sanjeewa said:


> Sam I don't think PTE is easy. I completed the online PTE test A. It was really hard.
> 
> Unfortunately I was just short in my last IELTS attempt 7 7 7 6.5(L).. I am thinking to try IELTS instead of PTE.


Sanjeewa, I tried ILETS trice and all 3 times short 0.5, that's why I decided to sit for PTE.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

samb19802000 said:


> Sanjeewa, I tried ILETS trice and all 3 times short 0.5, that's why I decided to sit for PTE.


ic.. :confused2: What was your scores?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

BTW, I met a LK guy through this forum who sat 3 times PTE at ICBT but unable to score


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Sam I don't think PTE is easy. I completed the online PTE test A. It was really hard.
> 
> Unfortunately I was just short in my last IELTS attempt 7 7 7 6.5(L).. I am thinking to try IELTS instead of PTE.


Sanjeewa,

Listening is the easiest part in IELTS (For me at least) where as most people come short in Writing and Speaking aspects...

I would say, give it a go in IELTS again and you would definitely pass with 7 in each band..:boxing:

All Cambridge materials from 1-10 are online and you could download..This includes all listening materials as well.. 

Regards,

Dee


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rdee26 said:


> Sanjeewa,
> 
> Listening is the easiest part in IELTS (For me at least) where as most people come short in Writing and Speaking aspects...
> 
> ...


Yea true. I think got panic under exam conditions. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Yea true. I think got panic under exam conditions. :fingerscrossed:


Machan,

Where did you do the Exams??? British council, ICBT or ACBT???


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

rdee26 said:


> Machan,
> 
> Where did you do the Exams??? British council, ICBT or ACBT???


Hi Guys, 

I'm sure if you have read through this forum people are getting more success in PTE than, IELTS, I'm not saying PTE is easy, its tough 10 times than IELTS, but if you practice hard you can achieve your desired score in one or 2 takes, as the scoring for this doesnt involve any human, its totally computerized, no one can tamper with your score... All you need is practice hard and speak clearly.

But if you think about IELTS its all business, some how they will manage to reduce .5 from some where as they know why ur doing it, there are people who have done 7-10 times but not able to get the desired score, but 1st attempt with PTE they score it even 90 in all, it means they were trying to 7 each in IELTS (10 Points) but got 90 All... which is extra for them...

good luck


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

starwin4u said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm sure if you have read through this forum people are getting more success in PTE than, IELTS, I'm not saying PTE is easy, its tough 10 times than IELTS, but if you practice hard you can achieve your desired score in one or 2 takes, as the scoring for this doesnt involve any human, its totally computerized, no one can tamper with your score... All you need is practice hard and speak clearly.
> 
> ...


Hmm. I have done IELTS 5 times. In each attempt listening and reading were the easiest. In all cases my listening & reading score were around 8. But every attempt either writing or speaking had only 6.5.
I am not in a position to say that examiners are in a business, but clearly marking criteria is not same for everyone. One example, I think in my fourth attempt, I had to take some medicine due to fever. During speaking I was out of words and could not speak clearly or fluently. At the end I thought oh... this time its again speaking. However, surprisingly I had 7 for speaking but 6.5 for well written essays.
I was out of the process (aus migration) for almost 10 month now. Thinking about make a come back with PTE A. BTW I did IELTS at A*BT.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

starwin4u said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm sure if you have read through this forum people are getting more success in PTE than, IELTS, I'm not saying PTE is easy, its tough 10 times than IELTS, but if you practice hard you can achieve your desired score in one or 2 takes, as the scoring for this doesnt involve any human, its totally computerized, no one can tamper with your score... All you need is practice hard and speak clearly.
> 
> ...


Hello starwin4u,

Have you taken IELTS before and how many attempts?
What was your score in ielts. I noted from your timeline that you have succeed in PTE.
Currently I am practicing with McMillan test builder. Speaking & writing seems ok. But reading section is the most difficult. It takes more than 40 min to complete. How do you compare mcmillan with real test.?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello starwin4u,
> 
> Have you taken IELTS before and how many attempts?
> What was your score in ielts. I noted from your timeline that you have succeed in PTE.
> ...


Yes Boss, I have done IELTS 3 times, But couldnt get the desired score. see below.

1st Attempt : S 6.5 L 8.5 R 8.0 W 5.5
2nd Attempt : S 7.0 L 8.5 R 8.5 W 6.5
3rd Attempt : S 7.0 L 9.0 R 9.0 W 6.5


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rdee26 said:


> Machan,
> 
> Where did you do the Exams??? British council, ICBT or ACBT???


It was ACBT machan.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Hmm. I have done IELTS 5 times. In each attempt listening and reading were the easiest. In all cases my listening & reading score were around 8. But every attempt either writing or speaking had only 6.5.
> I am not in a position to say that examiners are in a business, but clearly marking criteria is not same for everyone. One example, I think in my fourth attempt, I had to take some medicine due to fever. During speaking I was out of words and could not speak clearly or fluently. At the end I thought oh... this time its again speaking. However, surprisingly I had 7 for speaking but 6.5 for well written essays.
> I was out of the process (aus migration) for almost 10 month now. Thinking about make a come back with PTE A. BTW I did IELTS at A*BT.



there should be some kind of scam no?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

BTW, What are the writing resources you guys have followed ? I think there should be a good structured essay to be written if you need to get 7+.


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

nOW ACBT hadling BC exams. ACBT discontinue with IDP.....


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

romero2005 said:


> nOW ACBT hadling BC exams. ACBT discontinue with IDP.....


What that does mean?


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> It was ACBT machan.


MAchan,

I heard ACBT does not provide headphones for the listening test..correct me if I am wrong.. Using headphones does make a difference in listening test, since it eliminates the distraction..BC & ICBT provide the headphones for the test..It helped me to focus during the test.. 

Just my 2 cents!!


Regards,

Dee


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rdee26 said:


> MAchan,
> 
> I heard ACBT does not provide headphones for the listening test..correct me if I am wrong.. Using headphones does make a difference in listening test, since it eliminates the distraction..BC & ICBT provide the headphones for the test..It helped me to focus during the test..
> 
> ...


That was the reason to failed in my last time... I think ACBT has a slight edge in speaking right? due to SL examiners..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rdee26 said:


> MAchan,
> 
> I heard ACBT does not provide headphones for the listening test..correct me if I am wrong.. Using headphones does make a difference in listening test, since it eliminates the distraction..BC & ICBT provide the headphones for the test..It helped me to focus during the test..
> 
> ...


Btw, Can we take IELTS @ ICBT? :confused2:


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> Btw, Can we take IELTS @ ICBT? :confused2:


Yes. As I have heard still the examiners are from BC.


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> That was the reason to failed in my last time... I think ACBT has a slight edge in speaking right? due to SL examiners..


ICBT, even British Council have SL examiners...I did with British Council and I got a SL examiner for my speaking test... As I recall, almost all examiners whom were on duty that day were SL examiners..

Yes, you could do with ICBT..My wife did with them...They have a smaller crowd about 15 -20 people per exam, unlike BC, who has around 200 for the exam..


Regards,

Dee


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

rdee26 said:


> MAchan,
> 
> I heard ACBT does not provide headphones for the listening test..correct me if I am wrong.. Using headphones does make a difference in listening test, since it eliminates the distraction..BC & ICBT provide the headphones for the test..It helped me to focus during the test..
> 
> ...


Machan, from where did you take the IELTS? ICBT or BC? 
S7, W7http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

IMG_SL said:


> Machan, from where did you take the IELTS? ICBT or BC?
> S7, W7http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif


I did with BC on last December...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I think BC/ICBT is better than ACBT when looking at forum threads at elakiri.***


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> I think BC/ICBT is better than ACBT when looking at forum threads at elakiri.***


Heard that BC is strict in marking for reading and speaking aspects, but then again speaking test for both BC & ICBT is conducted by BC @ BMICH.. (AFAIK)..


----------



## Hembu (May 9, 2016)

Hi!

My wife has B.sc. general degree - physical science (Statistics,Mathematics,Computer science)
She's a software engineer with 8 years experience. But her migration agent has told her that she can't apply because her degree is not directly relevant to her profession. any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Hembu said:


> Hi!
> 
> My wife has B.sc. general degree - physical science (Statistics,Mathematics,Computer science)
> She's a software engineer with 8 years experience. But her migration agent has told her that she can't apply because her degree is not directly relevant to her profession. any idea?
> ...


Plese do some search on this forum. I'm pretty sure she can go through.


----------



## Hembu (May 9, 2016)

thank you Sanjeewa!


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hembu said:


> thank you Sanjeewa!


Hembu,

As I heard from the forum, ACS is the assessing body for software engineers and their skill assessment is pretty stringent and they look for specific qualifications....I am no expert...There is a separate thread in the forum for ACS assessments criteria... please check !!

cheers,

Dee


----------



## Kaandee (May 11, 2016)

*Can i do Police clearance and Medicals in advance ?*

Hi 

I am new to this forum. 

I Submitted EOI for 489 NSW family sponsor with 60 points on 27 April 16 , but checked skill select websites and knew that cut off points are now 70.  So confirmed that there won,t be any invitation.

so sitting again for IELTS targeting band 7

Any body have an idea about obtaining Police & Health clearance prior to EOI invitation? 
Getting police clearance may drag the process, i am afraid.


----------



## Hembu (May 9, 2016)

rdee26 said:


> Hembu,
> 
> As I heard from the forum, ACS is the assessing body for software engineers and their skill assessment is pretty stringent and they look for specific qualifications....I am no expert...There is a separate thread in the forum for ACS assessments criteria... please check !!
> 
> ...


Thanks Dee!


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

Hembu said:


> Hi!
> 
> My wife has B.sc. general degree - physical science (Statistics,Mathematics,Computer science)
> She's a software engineer with 8 years experience. But her migration agent has told her that she can't apply because her degree is not directly relevant to her profession. any idea?
> ...


Hi Hembu,

I dont think you need to loose hope, most of our local agents, dont know anything about IT, they just check if its a IT Degree, if its a no they directly say u cant, But thats not true, if she has a Degree with ICT minor, she can try same as the image i have attached (marked in red), even its not a minor ICT then she can use RPL way.. 


I would say you can speak to a agent who has alot of knowledge with ACS and stuff, if you need once please let me know I can share his contact, I have used him only.... Please dont use any local agents on this.. they screwup big time if its a RPL way..


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

Kaandee said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


Kandee,

No idea about 489..

on PCC ; Police clearance (PCC) could be obtained prior to lodging VISA or even before the starting the application process!! but keep in mind that obtaining the PCC early could reduce the gap between VISA GRANT DATE & INITIAL ENTRY DATE on your visa..Best is to apply PCC about the same timeline as the VISA lodging date!!! It took me exactly about 1 month to get the PCC.. Time to obtain the PCC in SL is really depends on the number of different areas you have stayed for the last 10 years!!!

On Meds, You have to lodge the VISA to generate the HAP ID, which is mandatory to carry out the medicals.. (AFAIK)...

Cheers,

Dee


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

Kaandee said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


1. Yes if the Cut off is 70 then no chance of Invitation, But the 2016-2017 is starting in another 2 months, worth a wait.

2. about medical and PCC, you can generate HAP ID and do the medical, for PCC also samething you can request PCC, 

But I would suggest not to do it as PCC just takes 2 weeks in Sri Lanka if you dont have any convictions under ur name , medicals too the samething it only takes 10 days. But if you do it earlier then your IED might be so earlier as they give IED dates from 1 year of the PCC or Meds.

Ex : if you have taken PCC and meds on 18th May '16, and you get ur grant on 10th Feb '17, then you IED most probably will be 18th May '17 as its one year from PCC and Meds.


----------



## Hembu (May 9, 2016)

starwin4u said:


> Hi Hembu,
> 
> I dont think you need to loose hope, most of our local agents, dont know anything about IT, they just check if its a IT Degree, if its a no they directly say u cant, But thats not true, if she has a Degree with ICT minor, she can try same as the image i have attached (marked in red), even its not a minor ICT then she can use RPL way..
> 
> ...


thank you starwin!

could you send me that contact?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

BTW, What do you guys mostly prefer? getting help from an agent or get it done by yourself (Cost effective too.)


----------



## Kaandee (May 11, 2016)

rdee26 said:


> Kandee,
> 
> No idea about 489..
> 
> ...


Hi Dee 

Thanks For the info , 

My problem, as you said I stayed in many palaces within last 10 years (Colombo-kandy-Jaffna). If my IELTS is ok then i will start to obtain PCC. now its too early . 

better wait.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi All,

Anyone here with 60+5 points for category accountant general got invitation for NSW (visa 190) recently? I submitted my EOI about 2 months ago and still no response. I also submitted an EOI for visa 189 but I think that's a long shot (or no shot at all) as they currently have imposed a cap of 70 points!!

I did everything myself by the way. Personally I think using an agent is such a waste of money. But then again have to be very careful when you fill applications as the slightest error will result in rejections!! Plus I suppose most peeps just don't have the time to do everything with their bust work schedules.


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

Kaandee said:


> Hi Dee
> 
> Thanks For the info ,
> 
> ...


Kandee,

Have you changed your residential address every time you shift?? or was it temporary?? if not temporary, you need to include those to the application..Then it will take some time, since clearance from all police stations in all respective areas should come to the head office to release the final clearance.. In my case, I had only one address, still i had to visit my area police station to give the guys a reminder, to release the document... wonder of our police!!!

BTW, have you booked for IELTS exams?? one of my friends looking to book a slot, but got the date for JULY!!!! no dates before that>>>


Cheers,

Dee


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

Hembu said:


> thank you starwin!
> 
> could you send me that contact?


Sent a PM..


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

Hembu said:


> thank you starwin!
> 
> could you send me that contact?


Search for Peter Chiam on google, you will find the contact..


----------



## Kaandee (May 11, 2016)

rdee26 said:


> Kandee,
> 
> Have you changed your residential address every time you shift?? or was it temporary?? if not temporary, you need to include those to the application..Then it will take some time, since clearance from all police stations in all respective areas should come to the head office to release the final clearance.. In my case, I had only one address, still i had to visit my area police station to give the guys a reminder, to release the document... wonder of our police!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Dee

My birth Place is Jaffna , Uni Kandy , Working and voters list in colombo. Now working in Singapore. i think the for address i have evidence that i was lived out there  So i will include my addresses there, Thanks 

ya i booked for June 4th date ind Singapore. if this time fails then planning to go for PTE, One of my pinoy frnd Got 20 points from it while his IELTS is not even each band 7.


----------



## Hembu (May 9, 2016)

starwin4u said:


> Search for Peter Chiam on google, you will find the contact..


we have submitted the Initial assessment form.

Thank you!


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

Kaandee said:


> Hi Dee
> 
> My birth Place is Jaffna , Uni Kandy , Working and voters list in colombo. Now working in Singapore. i think the for address i have evidence that i was lived out there  So i will include my addresses there, Thanks
> 
> ya i booked for June 4th date ind Singapore. if this time fails then planning to go for PTE, One of my pinoy frnd Got 20 points from it while his IELTS is not even each band 7.


Kandee,

I thought you are in SL... Anyways, PCC is only required for last 10 yrs and u would need the Singapore PCC as well... lesser the addresses, quicker the process>>>

IELTS; heard PTE-A is easier than IELTS..but for me IELTS was ok.. Achieved the 7 band from the 1st attempt... Focus much on writing and speaking>>>

Cheers, 

dee


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

Hembu said:


> we have submitted the Initial assessment form.
> 
> Thank you!


He will contact you and for initial assessment you have to pay about 100-150 AUD, He will have the 1-1.5 hour call with you, during the call he will inform you guys if its possible or not, he will inform it in detail, about ACS and how much score you need in IELTS and stuff, if its RPL or straight case..

Its worth it, After the call you can decide... But from my personal experience he is a hell of a guy, will support you through out your process from documentation till you get the grant..

good luck, update me the status after the call.


----------



## Hembu (May 9, 2016)

starwin4u said:


> He will contact you and for initial assessment you have to pay about 100-150 AUD, He will have the 1-1.5 hour call with you, during the call he will inform you guys if its possible or not, he will inform it in detail, about ACS and how much score you need in IELTS and stuff, if its RPL or straight case..
> 
> Its worth it, After the call you can decide... But from my personal experience he is a hell of a guy, will support you through out your process from documentation till you get the grant..
> 
> good luck, update me the status after the call.



I will let you know.

Thanks!


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

Guys,

Need an advice... Has anyone opened a bank account in Australia before the permanent move (Whilst in SL) and deposited money??? If so, what is the procedure??

Or else, what is the easiest way to transfer money to a AU bank while is SL??


Cheers,

Dee


----------



## Kaandee (May 11, 2016)

Hi 

Anybody can advice me on below? 

My wife is a QS ( Degree from SL) Do she need her skills assessed by AIQS ? (Currently i am not claiming any points for her degree) 

Is it possible to get jobs without AIQS assessment ?


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> ic.. :confused2: What was your scores?


LRSW

1st 6.5 7.5 6.5 6.5
2nd 7 7.5 7 6
3rd 6.5 7.5 7 6.5

PTE

1st 65 65 73 58


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

samb19802000 said:


> LRSW
> 
> 1st 6.5 7.5 6.5 6.5
> 2nd 7 7.5 7 6
> ...


Don't worry dude, You are almost there. Give a another shot!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Don't worry dude, You are almost there. Give a another shot!:fingerscrossed:


give PTE another shot..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ICBT has doubled the number of pte exams per month.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

I applied for my PCC on 8th and I still haven't received it yet. Should I call and check on it just yet or wait few more days? Does anyone have timelines for obtaining PCC recently?


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> I applied for my PCC on 8th and I still haven't received it yet. Should I call and check on it just yet or wait few more days? Does anyone have timelines for obtaining PCC recently?


It will take at least 4 weeks. I recently got Sri Lankan PCC and I managed to get it in 10 days because my father-in-law is a police officer . They're sending it to your nearest police station, SIS (State Intelligence Service) and TID (Terrorism Investigation Division). 

Regards
Gajanayake


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

gajanayake said:


> It will take at least 4 weeks. I recently got Sri Lankan PCC and I managed to get it in 10 days because my father-in-law is a police officer . They're sending it to your nearest police station, SIS (State Intelligence Service) and TID (Terrorism Investigation Division).
> 
> Regards
> Gajanayake


Thanks mate. Not surprising it's the Sri Lankan public service after all.  You really need to know someone if you want something done quickly.
Thing is CO already asked for my PCC last week and I only have 25 days to submit it. Really hope I get it quickly.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Received my PCC last week. Took roughly 2.5 weeks from the time of applying to me receiving it. Not bad


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Received my PCC last week. Took roughly 2.5 weeks from the time of applying to me receiving it. Not bad


wow! that's really quick. May be things have changed here under "yahapalanaya"  please update us once you get the grant. good luck bro!


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

gajanayake said:


> wow! that's really quick. May be things have changed here under "yahapalanaya"  please update us once you get the grant. good luck bro!


Thanks bro. Sure I will keep you posted. Good luck to you as well!!


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi guys. Put the EOI last week (26th). For 55+5(NSW)= 60 total. Wonder how long will this take. Effing nervous here. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
PTE-A : L-86/R-86/W-87/S-70 (Proficient) 
Date of ACS assesment : 07/07/2016 and passed. 
EOI lodged : 26/08/2016
Points 55+5 (NSW) = 60


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Folks, Cleared PTE at last. Now I am thinking to apply VIS and NSW with 65 +5. Hope can get nomination soon


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Folks, Cleared PTE at last. Now I am thinking to apply VIS and NSW with 65 +5. Hope can get nomination soon


Congratz. What's your ANZCO code?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Islander820 said:


> Congratz. What's your ANZCO code?


Thanks! 261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Thanks! 261313 - Software Engineer


I don't think you need a State Sponsorship with 65 points. According to skillselect page 65+ pointers up to 20th Aug was cleared on last 189 invitation round on 31st Aug. There is an invitation round on 14th so I suggest you lodge your EOI quickly. If you are lucky you might get your invite on next round itself. If not you will most likely get it in the round after that. Good luck.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Islander820 said:


> I don't think you need a State Sponsorship with 65 points. According to skillselect page 65+ pointers up to 20th Aug was cleared on last 189 invitation round on 31st Aug. There is an invitation round on 14th so I suggest you lodge your EOI quickly. If you are lucky you might get your invite on next round itself. If not you will most likely get it in the round after that. Good luck.


No Bro, I am going to claim my wife's skill 5 points. Unfortunately she is a software tester :eyebrows: falls under COSL list. So I can only claim 65+5 in 190 visa. When it comes to 189 I only have 60.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> No Bro, I am going to claim my wife's skill 5 points. Unfortunately she is a software tester :eyebrows: falls under COSL list. So I can only claim 65+5 in 190 visa. When it comes to 189 I only have 60.


Ahh ok. I wasn't aware of that rule. Hope you get your 190 invite soon then.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Islander820 said:


> Ahh ok. I wasn't aware of that rule. Hope you get your 190 invite soon then.


Thanks bro! good luck.


----------



## ceejee (Apr 22, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Received my PCC last week. Took roughly 2.5 weeks from the time of applying to me receiving it. Not bad


Mine took little more than 3 weeks, and I had to visit one police station because Police HQ had not received confirmation from that station. PCC finally came through though


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

No more pte again at icbt

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## linash (Jul 2, 2016)

romero2005 said:


> No more pte again at icbt
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


yeah i noticed, but theres a new place showing up ne? knowledge management something in dehiwala?


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

linash said:


> yeah i noticed, but theres a new place showing up ne? knowledge management something in dehiwala?


Yes,but still not dates available 

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Got my visa grant this week. 
1.5 weeks for CO contact and then 6 weeks after submitting PCC. Altogether around 2 months which I think is the average these days.


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Got my visa grant this week.
> 1.5 weeks for CO contact and then 6 weeks after submitting PCC. Altogether around 2 months which I think is the average these days.


congratz.....so when r u flying


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

romero2005 said:


> congratz.....so when r u flying


Still Undecided.
Either I want to fly in November or wait till christmas/new year season is over and fly around feb-March. What do you guys think?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Islander820 said:


> Still Undecided.
> Either I want to fly in November or wait till christmas/new year season is over and fly around feb-March. What do you guys think?


Congratz bro!


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

romero2005 said:


> Yes,but still not dates available
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk



Hey Guys, happy to join the thread if you guys don't mind . I have a Mechanical Engineering degree from University of Sunderland. I applied for EA assessment on 14th this month(Fast Track). hoping for a positive reply soon :fingerscrossed:

IELTS 1st Attempt: L7 S7.5 W7 R6 :frusty:

BTW, the dates are available now for PTE at that Dehiwala place and I booked it on 4th of Nov.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

jev1 said:


> Hey Guys, happy to join the thread if you guys don't mind . I have a Mechanical Engineering degree from University of Sunderland. I applied for EA assessment on 14th this month(Fast Track). hoping for a positive reply soon :fingerscrossed:
> 
> IELTS 1st Attempt: L7 S7.5 W7 R6 :frusty:
> 
> BTW, the dates are available now for PTE at that Dehiwala place and I booked it on 4th of Nov.


good luck


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Guys 

I submitted eoi for nsw and Vic 

Not sure how soon can get an invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

seems most of the people are from IT side.
Any HR Advisers ?


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Guys
> 
> I submitted eoi for nsw and Vic
> 
> ...


Good luck mate!


----------



## pathmasri (Oct 22, 2016)

gajanayake said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> The thing is, I have 55 points with PTE 10 points. I know I can submit an EOI to NSW SS with 55 + 5 points. But after analyzing current trend it is highly unlikely to receive an invitation with 55 points. So I want to get 20 points :fingerscrossed: which will increase my points to 65.
> 
> ...


Hi Gajanayaka,

Can you please suggest me some good online practice scored tests for PTE?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

pathmasri said:


> Hi Gajanayaka,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please suggest me some good online practice scored tests for PTE?




There is a thread for PTE exam in this forum look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

Islander820 said:


> Still Undecided.
> Either I want to fly in November or wait till christmas/new year season is over and fly around feb-March. What do you guys think?


From what I have gathered in this forum, job market usually goes down during December-February as it is sort of a holiday season in Aussie and during June-July as well since it's the end of their financial year.

I'd say better to avoid those months when you're planning to land there.


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

rdee26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need an advice... Has anyone opened a bank account in Australia before the permanent move (Whilst in SL) and deposited money??? If so, what is the procedure??
> 
> ...


Appreciate if you can share your findings here if you have any.


----------



## ceejee (Apr 22, 2016)

expat1222 said:


> Appreciate if you can share your findings here if you have any.


I've opened a bank account from here but got to know that I can't transfer money without a permission from the central bank :frusty:


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

ceejee said:


> I've opened a bank account from here but got to know that I can't transfer money without a permission from the central bank :frusty:




It's a common practice. if you provide necessary documents it's fairly an easy process.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

ceejee said:


> I've opened a bank account from here but got to know that I can't transfer money without a permission from the central bank :frusty:


You can get more information from these links.

Migration Allowance

Read chapter 2 
http://www.ecd.lk/web/images/downloads/publications/Foreign%20Exchange%20Transactions11_12.pdf

Exchange Control Department - Central Bank Of Sri Lanka


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

More information can be found in the following thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-account-sri-lankans-migrating-australia.html


----------



## ceejee (Apr 22, 2016)

crazylankan said:


> You can get more information from these links.
> 
> Migration Allowance
> 
> ...





expat1222 said:


> More information can be found in the following thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-account-sri-lankans-migrating-australia.html


Thank You Very much Guys! seems like MBA is unwise since they introduced 20% tax and travel card is my best bet :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Guys

anyone knows what are the steps that we need to follow to get PCC?


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> 
> anyone knows what are the steps that we need to follow to get PCC?




You need to take two copies of the NIC,two copies of the passport and duly filled application along with an envelope stamped 40Rs stamp/s. 
It's a fairly straightforward process and take 2 weeks for them to process and send the report to you. 

You can get the application and more info from the Police website. 
http://www.police.lk/index.php/traffic-police/91-application-for-clearence-certificate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> You need to take two copies of the NIC,two copies of the passport and duly filled application along with an envelope stamped 40Rs stamp/s.
> It's a fairly straightforward process and take 2 weeks for them to process and send the report to you.
> 
> You can get the application and more info from the Police website.
> ...


Thanks Machan!


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Thanks Machan!


2 weeks??huh..

Mine took almost 6 weeks.. You know how our system works>>> 

They had only 1 address to verify!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rdee26 said:


> 2 weeks??huh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have 3 address to verify. When did you apply for PCC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> I have 3 address to verify. When did you apply for PCC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't remember the exact dates.. But I had to call the police station and then go to the police station, pick up the policeman who is handling PCCs by my OWN vehicle and took him to my home to do the paperwork, signatures from neighbours, etc....U can imagine..Our wonderful system!!

All I can remember is it took about 5-6 weeks..

Cheers!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rdee26 said:


> I don't remember the exact dates.. But I had to call the police station and then go to the police station, pick up the policeman who is handling PCCs by my OWN vehicle and took him to my home to do the paperwork, signatures from neighbours, etc....U can imagine..Our wonderful system!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG.. unbelievable 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

rdee26 said:


> I don't remember the exact dates.. But I had to call the police station and then go to the police station, pick up the policeman who is handling PCCs by my OWN vehicle and took him to my home to do the paperwork, signatures from neighbours, etc....U can imagine..Our wonderful system!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow! That's a real pain. Mine I had to verify two addresses. Gave the application to Police headquarters and the following day I got the call from the current area's Police station and previous few days after. When I called right after 14 days they said they have posted the PCC to my address. But my postman screwed up the delivery and delayed it for about 4-5days. All in all I'm impressed about the process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

crazylankan said:


> Wow! That's a real pain. Mine I had to verify two addresses. Gave the application to Police headquarters and the following day I got the call from the current area's Police station and previous few days after. When I called right after 14 days they said they have posted the PCC to my address. But my postman screwed up the delivery and delayed it for about 4-5days. All in all I'm impressed about the process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear that Buddy!!!

Anyway, it is always better to apply the PCC before the CO request for it!!

Cheers>>


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rdee26 said:


> Good to hear that Buddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea that's true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

rdee26 said:


> Good to hear that Buddy!!!
> 
> Anyway, it is always better to apply the PCC before the CO request for it!!
> 
> Cheers>>


indeed it is better to apply for PCC before the CO request,I think it's even better if you apply before you lodge the visa application as it will minimize the processing time and submit all the documents at once.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> indeed it is better to apply for PCC before the CO request,I think it's even better if you apply before you lodge the visa application as it will minimize the processing time and submit all the documents at once.




Yes agree. Unfortunately I started with an agent and they will not submit pcc and medical before co ask... they always wait for CO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Yes agree. Unfortunately I started with an agent and they will not submit pcc and medical before co ask... they always wait for CO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you do not need the agent to go ahead for the PCC.if you have applied for the EOI and if it's nearing the standard waiting period I'd say to go ahead with the PCC. else once you receive the invitation you have 60 days to lodge for the visa,you can apply in that way as well.
but I think if you are confident about the EOI timeline go ahead with the PCC request.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> you do not need the agent to go ahead for the PCC.if you have applied for the EOI and if it's nearing the standard waiting period I'd say to go ahead with the PCC. else once you receive the invitation you have 60 days to lodge for the visa,you can apply in that way as well.
> 
> but I think if you are confident about the EOI timeline go ahead with the PCC request.




Yes, I am applying for pcc now as my invite will come in two weeks as per the current trend. Btw did you get your visa? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Yes, I am applying for pcc now as my invite will come in two weeks as per the current trend. Btw did you get your visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not yet machan,nearing the usual waiting period :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi.. very glad to see many sri lankans here... subscribing !


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> not yet machan,nearing the usual waiting period :fingerscrossed:




Good luck bro. You will get it soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Hi.. very glad to see many sri lankans here... subscribing !




Hello Sammani, how you doing ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Hello Sammani, how you doing ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi hi..  everything goes right, but the preparation for PTE  

Now i m thinking to ignore PTE which is planned to get in March if I got an invite before March.. dunno how to manage with office works


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Hi hi..  everything goes right, but the preparation for PTE
> 
> 
> 
> Now i m thinking to ignore PTE which is planned to get in March if I got an invite before March.. dunno how to manage with office works




IMO we can't predict on state sponsorships. But I wish you get it soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hi hi..  everything goes right, but the preparation for PTE
> 
> Now i m thinking to ignore PTE which is planned to get in March if I got an invite before March.. dunno how to manage with office works


just out of curiosity why don't you go with IELTS? what's the required band you need ?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

crazylankan said:


> just out of curiosity why don't you go with IELTS? what's the required band you need ?




It is because I can't get through IELTS friend.. I tried twice but 6.5 for writing while 7 and above for all other. I need 7 for each to get 10 points.. 

the other thing somebody please tell me if VETASSES also needs "IELTS competent" in order to assess "construction project manager" ?


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Sammani said:


> It is because I can't get through IELTS friend.. I tried twice but 6.5 for writing while 7 and above for all other. I need 7 for each to get 10 points..
> 
> the other thing somebody please tell me if VETASSES also needs "IELTS competent" in order to assess "construction project manager" ?


Even I had the same thought but then I bought some IELTS books,did pretty much all the books ( 1-10) practiced and practiced and landed on a 7.5 band. if you are in Colombo or Kandy you can get a reference library membership at British Council. else I can suggest you a place to go for practice classes. 

this whole process will never be a piece of cake,you are at the beginning and have a whole heap of things to get done. you can always ask in the forum for support/clarify any questions you have.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Sammani said:


> It is because I can't get through IELTS friend.. I tried twice but 6.5 for writing while 7 and above for all other. I need 7 for each to get 10 points..
> 
> the other thing somebody please tell me if VETASSES also needs "IELTS competent" in order to assess "construction project manager" ?


I think for the assessment you do not the IELTS scores.



> You are not required to provide evidence of English language proficiency for a skills assessment application with a nominated general professional occupation


 source : https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/required-documents


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sammani said:


> It is because I can't get through IELTS friend.. I tried twice but 6.5 for writing while 7 and above for all other. I need 7 for each to get 10 points..
> 
> the other thing somebody please tell me if VETASSES also needs "IELTS competent" in order to assess "construction project manager" ?


As far as I know, VETASSESS does not required IELTS.. You will need them during the EOI stage.

By the way, if you practice with CAMBRIDGE BOOKS, IELTS is not that hard to get through!!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I think PTE is better for average English speakers like me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> I think PTE is better for average English speakers like me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it?? I can not comment about PTE, since I have not experienced it!!! 

But, trust me, I was also not so fluent in English..somehow manged to find my way through!!


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

rdee26 said:


> As far as I know, VETASSESS does not required IELTS.. You will need them during the EOI stage.
> 
> By the way, if you practice with CAMBRIDGE BOOKS, IELTS is not that hard to get through!!!





i asked the VETASSES thing for another attempt... if i try to get positive assessment for my Husband (cons. project Manger) i would be able to get 5 points from him as partner's points...  i am lack of 5 to go for 189.. Anyway will find many details on that..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> i asked the VETASSES thing for another attempt... if i try to get positive assessment for my Husband (cons. project Manger) i would be able to get 5 points from him as partner's points...  i am lack of 5 to go for 189.. Anyway will find many details on that..




You can claim partner points for 189 if your husbands occupation is on Sol list. If that occupation is on COSL list you can claim for 190 visa. I did the same and claimed 5 points for partner skills for 189 visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rdee26 said:


> Is it?? I can not comment about PTE, since I have not experienced it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But, trust me, I was also not so fluent in English..somehow manged to find my way through!!




Good some how you are talent enough for ielts. For me it's a scam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Good some how you are talent enough for ielts. For me it's a scam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I cannot comment on PTE. But I have to agree with what you said. Even an IELTS tutor once told me it's more of a business rather than a proper system of testing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> You can claim partner points for 189 if your husbands occupation is on Sol list. If that occupation is on COSL list you can claim for 190 visa. I did the same and claimed 5 points for partner skills for 189 visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
thanks Sanjeewa..

Cons Project Manager is there in both the lists. I am under 190.. so I hope i can get 5 points from him if i could get positive assessment from VETASSES.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> thanks Sanjeewa..
> 
> Cons Project Manager is there in both the lists. I am under 190.. so I hope i can get 5 points from him if i could get positive assessment from VETASSES.


definitely you can. And I think he needs to have ielts or pte each 6 band.


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Good some how you are talent enough for ielts. For me it's a scam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know it is a rip off machan..But I only got to know about PTE is from this forum. By that time I have done my IELTS. 

So, I hope u all will receive the grant in coming days!!


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Guys,
Did any one get a PCC from USA (FBI)? I need to know how to get this. How did you get the finger prints done and mailed?
Thanks


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

my major problem is writing, all the four times i faced IELTS i got only 6. What I cannot understand is from 1st time to 4th time, i have got considerable amount of change to write the essay and the letter. But still 6. Any advise...



rdee26 said:


> Is it?? I can not comment about PTE, since I have not experienced it!!!
> 
> But, trust me, I was also not so fluent in English..somehow manged to find my way through!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

chamku said:


> my major problem is writing, all the four times i faced IELTS i got only 6. What I cannot understand is from 1st time to 4th time, i have got considerable amount of change to write the essay and the letter. But still 6. Any advise...




Do PTE who is doing ielts these days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Will it be a big task to change my mind to do PTE, as far as i noticed in the Speaking & writing (PTE) it has to memorized some information..
If you have any guidance, please share..



sanjeewa said:


> Do PTE who is doing ielts these days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

chamku said:


> Will it be a big task to change my mind to do PTE, as far as i noticed in the Speaking & writing (PTE) it has to memorized some information..
> If you have any guidance, please share..


Ok its up to you bro! If you are doing PTE key is practice. PTE exam is not easy but can score. Not a scam like IELTS. Read the PTE thread of this forum all information are there.

Good luck


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

BatWolf said:


> in on Sri Lankan thread
> 
> Well I've already received by grant, even though I haven't moved yet. You can find the timeline in my signature.
> 
> ...


Bro I see that you applied for FBI PCC. How did you do this from Sri Lanka? Please guide me. Thanks in advance

Cheers


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hope everybody gets the invitation tonight friends !


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Hope everybody gets the invitation tonight friends !


I am waiting for it!


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Why tonight, anything special...???


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

chamku said:


> Why tonight, anything special...???


it's because of the next invitation round falls on 15.02.2017, at 12 at night ..  

brother in which stage you are in now?


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm waiting for 190 NSW invitation.


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

I am waiting for 189.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

chamku said:


> I'm waiting for 190 NSW invitation.


What is your points break down bro?


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Age-25
Education-15
Experience-15
English-0
190NSW-5
Total-60
312311-Electrical engineering draftsperson 



sanjeewa said:


> chamku said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for 190 NSW invitation.
> ...


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

chamku said:


> Age-25
> Education-15
> Experience-15
> English-0
> ...




Did u check the similar cases with my immitracker ? check and get an idea about it.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes. I saw ur case aswell. Like urs my occupation has less competition. Only problem of mine is IELTS results, sometimes if there is nobody above me who having better ielts, I will hv a chance.


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Guys,
How did it go. Any good news. I got the invitation around 6:30 PM yesterday.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Congrads bro..



Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> How did it go. Any good news. I got the invitation around 6:30 PM yesterday.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Me too got the invite bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Congrads..machan is there any cyclic selection for 190 invitations?



sanjeewa said:


> Me too got the invite bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Guys who's conducting PTE exams in sri lanka?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Does anybody have an idea on how to refund PTE exam fees?


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Does anybody have an idea on how to refund PTE exam fees?


GO to this link
FAQs - Pearson

What happens if I arrive late?
Contact the relevant customer service team as soon as you know you are going to be late. If you arrive up to 15 minutes late you may still be allowed to take it. You will still get the full three hours to complete the test.
If you arrive over 15 minutes late you will not be allowed to take the test and you will lose your fee.
I need to cancel my test, or I did not turn up to take it. Can I claim a refund?
If you fail to turn up to your appointment you will not generally receive a refund.
You may receive a partial refund if you cancel your test before the appointment date.
For your best chance of a refund, *contact the customer service* team in your region. In some circumstances we will try to reschedule your test free of charge.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hasiths said:


> GO to this link
> FAQs - Pearson
> 
> What happens if I arrive late?
> ...



Thanks Hasith, done !!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Have guys submitted epf/etf records with your visa application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Have guys submitted epf/etf records with your visa application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not claiming experience points. But I think it would be good if you can submit.


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Have guys submitted epf/etf records with your visa application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need machan, that of course if you are not claiming points for experience!! I did not even submit pay slips for that matter.. I Just submitted the skill assessment and work experience letter only.. it was 190, not 189!!

cheers!!!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rdee26 said:


> No need machan, that of course if you are not claiming points for experience!! I did not even submit pay slips for that matter.. I Just submitted the skill assessment and work experience letter only.. it was 190, not 189!!
> 
> cheers!!!!


Thanks bro!.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Good morning everybody ! 
Here again i m bit confused on filling the PCC... 
I was clarified by PCC office to not to enter the university address for that 4 year period though i was at a hostel.. is it true? Also to put the hometown address though we work in Colombo for many years as still we don't have a permanent residence in Colombo.

Will CO accept it that way? I mean will he think that this is genuine as he has evidence (office letters, education letters) to prove we were at a place very far from the hometowns.

how did u guys fill it? Did u do it that way?

and the other thing.. the officer at PCC office confirmed that the ID is a must. 
I have to get my husband's ID again as it has been lost and we never tried for a new one as license and passport were there to cover all.. poor me


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Good morning everybody !
> Here again i m bit confused on filling the PCC...
> I was clarified by PCC office to not to enter the university address for that 4 year period though i was at a hostel.. is it true? Also to put the hometown address though we work in Colombo for many years as still we don't have a permanent residence in Colombo.
> 
> ...


Yes, they are very strict. I'm not sure "strict" is the right word choice.
They wanted to see my 34-week pregnant wife's face to lodge the application. 
And I had no other choice than bringing her down there as the front desk officer who handles applications said we are following orders received from high-rank officers.

Funny thing was, there's a separate section to fill if the application is submitted other than the applicant.:doh:


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Good morning everybody !
> Here again i m bit confused on filling the PCC...
> I was clarified by PCC office to not to enter the university address for that 4 year period though i was at a hostel.. is it true? Also to put the hometown address though we work in Colombo for many years as still we don't have a permanent residence in Colombo.
> 
> ...


I about to fill PCC and thinking to submit on Monday. I think you have to do what they told to do. CO will not worry about the fact.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Guys,

When you filling PCC, what is the time duration that you need to put into the form? last 10 years period or since the beginning of the birth?

Thanks


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Guys,
> 
> When you filling PCC, what is the time duration that you need to put into the form? last 10 years period or since the beginning of the birth?
> 
> Thanks




Last 10 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Guys,
> 
> When you filling PCC, what is the time duration that you need to put into the form? last 10 years period or since the beginning of the birth?
> 
> Thanks


I requested for the last 10 years. 
Anyway, make sure from someone who has already granted the visa.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

DN7C said:


> I requested for the last 10 years.
> Anyway, make sure from someone who has already granted the visa.


Thanks, When did you apply for PCC?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Thanks, When did you apply for PCC?


25th of January, for both me and for my wife.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

DN7C said:


> 25th of January, for both me and for my wife.


Nice bro! I am going to apply on monday! KIT.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Nice bro! I am going to apply on Monday! KIT.


Take passport (bio page), identity card originals and photocopies(two from each) and the duly filled application with you. 
You can download the application from the web. Also, take a stamped postal cover with your name and address written on properly.


Good luck,


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

DN7C said:


> Take passport (bio page), identity card originals and photocopies(two from each) and the duly filled application with you.
> You can download the application from the web. Also, take a stamped postal cover with your name and address written on properly.
> 
> 
> Good luck,


Thanks for the info. That helps.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Take passport (bio page), identity card originals and photocopies(two from each) and the duly filled application with you.
> 
> You can download the application from the web. Also, take a stamped postal cover with your name and address written on properly.
> 
> ...




The stamps should be the value of Rs.40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

crazylankan said:


> The stamps should be the value of Rs.40
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:high5: Yes !


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> The stamps should be the value of Rs.40
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

everyone,is there a whatsapp or viber group for our locals ( Lankans) to discuss?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello! what is initial entry date? and after getting visa are they giving a period to enter or what?
Who can visit first?


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hello! what is initial entry date? and after getting visa are they giving a period to enter or what?
> 
> Who can visit first?




The initial entry date (stated on your visa) is the date by which you must travel to Australia on your visa. This date is calculated based on the validity of your health and character clearances. These clearances are usually only valid for 12 months.
If you (and any members of your family included in your application) do not enter Australia by the initial entry date, you will breached a condition of your visa and consideration will be given to canceling your visa.


Source : https://www.australia-migration.com/page/Migration_FAQs/26



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

crazylankan said:


> The initial entry date (stated on your visa) is the date by which you must travel to Australia on your visa. This date is calculated based on the validity of your health and character clearances. These clearances are usually only valid for 12 months.
> If you (and any members of your family included in your application) do not enter Australia by the initial entry date, you will breached a condition of your visa and consideration will be given to canceling your visa.
> 
> 
> ...



thanks... then what is validation trip? final entry date? how it differs from Initial entry date? Are they same? in which order they come?? pls answer...


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Sammani said:


> thanks... then what is validation trip? final entry date? how it differs from Initial entry date? Are they same? in which order they come?? pls answer...


Once you receive the grant with the IED,the very first visit to Australia will be your initial entry, many who receive the grant just do a visit first to find accomodation/visit relatives which will count as the validation trip. so validation trip and initial entry are the same.
but anyone is free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> everyone,is there a whatsapp or viber group for our locals ( Lankans) to discuss?


No group as far as I know.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> No group as far as I know.




How about we start a group then? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> How about we start a group then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mm a good idea for me


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Guys,

Any idea how can we pay the visa fees? I asked credit limit extension from NDB bank. Looks like they will not increase it as I said I am going to migrate. 

what to do now?


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Negotiate with them by crediting upfront the full visa fee.



sanjeewa said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea how can we pay the visa fees? I asked credit limit extension from NDB bank. Looks like they will not increase it as I said I am going to migrate.
> 
> what to do now?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea how can we pay the visa fees? I asked credit limit extension from NDB bank. Looks like they will not increase it as I said I am going to migrate.
> 
> what to do now?




you are with an agent, right! Don't they have a solution with them ?


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Sammani said:


> you are with an agent, right! Don't they have a solution with them ?


usually the agents reside with the usual credit card thing. but you can get a travel card else pay from your debit card,but before paying from your debit card make sure you inform them about the large transaction.otherwise they will hold the transaction resulting delayed processing times.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> you are with an agent, right! Don't they have a solution with them ?


They ask for usual credit card payment. Agent said, if we show the invite bank will increase our credit limit. When I talk to bank they got scared to increase the limit when I told them to I am going to migrate. They may think I will vanish :bolt: with out paying for them 

Waiting for their decision :fingerscrossed:


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> They ask for usual credit card payment. Agent said, if we show the invite bank will increase our credit limit. When I talk to bank they got scared to increase the limit when I told them to I am going to migrate. They may think I will vanish :bolt: with out paying for them
> 
> Waiting for their decision :fingerscrossed:


try the cash card method if the CC isn't going to work. but usually you can get a limit increase for one time payment by paying the extra to the bank. if you can show the funds I believe they will allow you to do the payment.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> try the cash card method if the CC isn't going to work. but usually you can get a limit increase for one time payment by paying the extra to the bank. if you can show the funds I believe they will allow you to do the payment.


Ok bro thanks. Lets see.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Ok bro thanks. Lets see.




bro try this MASTERCARD CHIP & PIN TRAVEL CARD


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> bro try this MASTERCARD CHIP & PIN TRAVEL CARD


Nice thanks


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

I was with commercial bank, and i made a payment (deposit) to my credit card with the amount i require to pay the VISA fee. Then I made the payment. Easy..
My friend did with a HSBC CC, but he had to request for a enhancement, since his credit history was good, he was grated the required limit!!


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Nice thanks





Sammani said:


> Good morning everybody !
> Here again i m bit confused on filling the PCC...
> I was clarified by PCC office to not to enter the university address for that 4 year period though i was at a hostel.. is it true? Also to put the hometown address though we work in Colombo for many years as still we don't have a permanent residence in Colombo.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ID is a must.. and they issue the PCC as per the name in the NIC, not passport. So , I had give notary attested document for my wife, confirming she is the same person with a change in the surname!! even I had to get a new NIC for me, since I had lost it.. Its a hectic process, believe me!!

If your address has changed permanently, you should provide all addresses in the last 10 yrs for the PCC. 

cheers


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

rdee26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ID is a must.. and they issue the PCC as per the name in the NIC, not passport. So , I had give notary attested document for my wife, confirming she is the same person with a change in the surname!! even I had to get a new NIC for me, since I had lost it.. Its a hectic process, believe me!!
> 
> ...


for me it's a fairly swift process. called the Police headquarters before I went there to ready all the docs needed. the biggest ease is the non requirement of the 'grama sevaka' certificate.
Once I went there and gave the application with the NIC copy,went to made the payment and they gave a separate paper with a reference number.

Waited 14 working days for the process to complete and I think I got the PCC by post around 16-17th day.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello ! Good morning.. Can somebody explain about the medical thing too? I have seen a division for Aus visa medicals in Asiri Hospitals.. How long will it take? also what check they do for us? And for babies?


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hello ! Good morning.. Can somebody explain about the medical thing too? I have seen a division for Aus visa medicals in Asiri Hospitals.. How long will it take? also what check they do for us? And for babies?


When You apply for the VISA, you ll get a HAP ID. Separate HAP ID for all individuals, including the baby. Take a print out of the letter and it will have the all the tests to be carried out. Chest X-ray, HIV, urine, eyes, physical examinations, etc.

It took me around 3-4 hours and depends number of people present on the day. As I recall, i did a booking from E-channeling for all the family members and went on the day to Asiri Medical Center with Passport and HAP ID letter. Thats it.. 

Cheers!!


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hello ! Good morning.. Can somebody explain about the medical thing too? I have seen a division for Aus visa medicals in Asiri Hospitals.. How long will it take? also what check they do for us? And for babies?




Try to reserve a morning session as there will be less number of persons. For a newborn they will examine the baby. Check his hearing,ear canal,eyes and his medical records. So make sure you take his record books for the doctor to go through. 
Make sure you drink plenty of water as you will have to provide a urine sample for them to analyze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

crazylankan said:


> Try to reserve a morning session as there will be less number of persons. For a newborn they will examine the baby. Check his hearing,ear canal,eyes and his medical records. So make sure you take his record books for the doctor to go through.
> Make sure you drink plenty of water as you will have to provide a urine sample for them to analyze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My friend's baby had to do a SKIN TEST for TB and was 3 years old that time. Mine, was 2 yrs old and only the basic tests were carried out as mentioned above


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

rdee26 said:


> My friend's baby had to do a SKIN TEST for TB and was 3 years old that time. Mine, was 2 yrs old and only the basic tests were carried out as mentioned above


thanks friends ! Rdee26 and crazylankan ...

And again one more! How long do they normally take to issue the reports?


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Sammani said:


> thanks friends ! Rdee26 and crazylankan ...
> 
> 
> 
> And again one more! How long do they normally take to issue the reports?




They don't issue any reports to you. The hospital will directly upload the documents to DIBP. So make sure your names are correct. 
Also they charge around Rs.8000 for each applicant so carry enough cash or card. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

crazylankan said:


> They don't issue any reports to you. The hospital will directly upload the documents to DIBP. So make sure your names are correct.
> Also they charge around Rs.8000 for each applicant so carry enough cash or card.
> 
> 
> ...


hey thanks brother... i didn't know anything of this...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

This page helps lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> This page helps lot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its good to help out fellow Sri Lankans~~


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Folks,

Is it required to upload my birth certificate and marriage certificate in original (Sinhala) version too? Or Only the English translation?


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Folks,
> 
> Is it required to upload my birth certificate and marriage certificate in original (Sinhala) version too? Or Only the English translation?




No. Since your birth and marriage certificates are legal documents you can upload the English translation. However for the NIC the attest will show the Image of the ID with the translation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> No. Since your birth and marriage certificates are legal documents you can upload the English translation. However for the NIC the attest will show the Image of the ID with the translation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Folks,
> 
> Is it required to upload my birth certificate and marriage certificate in original (Sinhala) version too? Or Only the English translation?


Machan,

I did submit both original as well as the translation!! I made a single PDF document, with Original and translation in the same document!!! Did the same for the marriage certificate as well...


----------



## Naweedn (Feb 11, 2017)

raidergator said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone here with 60+5 points for category accountant general got invitation for NSW (visa 190) recently? I submitted my EOI about 2 months ago and still no response. I also submitted an EOI for visa 189 but I think that's a long shot (or no shot at all) as they currently have imposed a cap of 70 points!!
> 
> I did everything myself by the way. Personally I think using an agent is such a waste of money. But then again have to be very careful when you fill applications as the slightest error will result in rejections!! Plus I suppose most peeps just don't have the time to do everything with their bust work schedules.



I'm in the same boat. EOI lodged on 08.02.17


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

Sammani said:


> Good morning everybody !
> Here again i m bit confused on filling the PCC...
> I was clarified by PCC office to not to enter the university address for that 4 year period though i was at a hostel.. is it true? Also to put the hometown address though we work in Colombo for many years as still we don't have a permanent residence in Colombo.
> 
> ...


I know of a friend who applied for PCC recently for a NZ student VISA.

She had the same problems and her agent has adviced her to include any address where she had been living for more than one year or so.

She had three addresses then.

1. Home address
2. Boarding Place address (1+ years)
3. Rented Place after marriage

The police station in the first address called her, asked for some information and said that it is cleared

The police station of the second address has gone to the boarding place and asked the husband of the lady who runs the boarding place if he knew my friend. Absent mindedly he had said NO. Then the police officer called my friend and said the PCC cannot be cleared. Then she had to set up a time for a police officer to go meet the lady of the Boarding Place etc etc and it took her days

Police Station of the third address has not contacted her.

She has called the Police Headquarters today to enquire of the status of the PCC and they have said that her PCC is being printed and will be sent within this week to her given address.

My point is that the way PCC is handled in different police stations is unique. Be prepared to face all kinds of nonsense 

Also keep the people in your addresses informed about your police report.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Me too got a call from one police station and asked lots of questions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

subscribed


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello! 

I have entered my husband's home address for past 10 years for PCC. but the house has been closed for a long time. Will it affect the PCC? Please advice ..


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

Sammani said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have entered my husband's home address for past 10 years for PCC. but the house has been closed for a long time. Will it affect the PCC? Please advice ..


Hi Sammani,

Depends on the Police Station.

If they just call you, ask for details and say that the PCC is cleared, then you are fine.

But I'm not sure what will happen if a Police Officer visits the address and then he/she finds that the house is empty.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have entered my husband's home address for past 10 years for PCC. but the house has been closed for a long time. Will it affect the PCC? Please advice ..


Nothing will happen don't worry. They will call you if they really want.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

*VISA payment*

the Nations trust (Amex) now says that increasing credit limit cannot be done, but if i can deposit some money, upto 80% of that can be credited to DIBP. also for this they need to check the crib for some period.. 

guys have u ever heard of this? how did you overcome this issue?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> the Nations trust (Amex) now says that increasing credit limit cannot be done, but if i can deposit some money, upto 80% of that can be credited to DIBP. also for this they need to check the crib for some period..
> 
> guys have u ever heard of this? how did you overcome this issue?


Same happened me, NDB rejected. HSBC is pending.. No way to pay through credit card. I am thinking to use travel card option. I think we can do via debit card also, I am not sure.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Same happened me, NDB rejected. HSBC is pending.. No way to pay through credit card. I am thinking to use travel card option. I think we can do via debit card also, I am not sure.


Are you sure that we can use debit cards? I am asked to find a way to do it via a CREDIT card... anyway didn't u try for master card pin card as crazylankan (forum member) suggested ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Are you sure that we can use debit cards? I am asked to find a way to do it via a CREDIT card... anyway didn't u try for master card pin card as crazylankan (forum member) suggested ?


I am not sure, I think they should accept any VISA card right?


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> Same happened me, NDB rejected. HSBC is pending.. No way to pay through credit card. I am thinking to use travel card option. I think we can do via debit card also, I am not sure.


HSBC rejected? 

If I ever get the Invitation, that is how I was planning to pay the VISA fee.

Any idea why HSBC rejected the payment? Issue with the Credit Limit?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rperera said:


> HSBC rejected?
> 
> If I ever get the Invitation, that is how I was planning to pay the VISA fee.
> 
> Any idea why HSBC rejected the payment? Issue with the Credit Limit?


No bro, I asked to credit limit increase from NDB they rejected. Then I moved to HSBC their decision is pending yet. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> No bro, I asked to credit limit increase from NDB they rejected. Then I moved to HSBC their decision is pending yet. :fingerscrossed:


Oh I see!

Hope the decision will come up soon in your favor!

Seems that I should plan for these things from now onward  

Great to be a part of the forum from the beginning of my application process.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rperera said:


> Oh I see!
> 
> Hope the decision will come up soon in your favor!
> 
> ...


Yes, do plan well ahead. this is killing our time


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

rperera said:


> Oh I see!
> 
> Hope the decision will come up soon in your favor!
> 
> ...




please let me know if it is ok.. 

yes perera this forum helps everybody a lot.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

rather than waiting for the decisions for limit enhancement requests,why don't you go ahead with a visa debit card payment?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> rather than waiting for the decisions for limit enhancement requests,why don't you go ahead with a visa debit card payment?


yes I am going to try that.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I asked from My agent she said I can't use debit cards.. that is crazy!!!


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> I asked from My agent she said I can't use debit cards.. that is crazy!!!


that's what i told.... we have to do it via CREDIT cards only..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> that's what i told.... we have to do it via CREDIT cards only..


:rip:


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> :rip:




Dang  if it's that bad I can suggest you to try and talk to a friend/relative to help you out to make the onetime only payment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

Sammani said:


> that's what i told.... we have to do it via CREDIT cards only..


Sammani,

Just wondering why Nations Trust said that you cannot pay via AMEX.

Is it because of your Credit Limit is not enough to pay the VISA fee? or any other issue? If you already had the required limit in AMEX, that would not be an issue?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

rperera said:


> Sammani,
> 
> Just wondering why Nations Trust said that you cannot pay via AMEX.
> 
> Is it because of your Credit Limit is not enough to pay the VISA fee? or any other issue?



of course that is the issue... will try with their solution ... 

(I have to deposit some amount of money to credit card account, so then they will allow me to spend 80% of that deposited amount. that's actually fine if they allow.. but they told me that before that they need to check the crib and obtain special approval for it. every bank is really scared about this as they know that we are going ... )


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> of course that is the issue... will try with their solution ...
> 
> (I have to deposit some amount of money to credit card account, so then they will allow me to spend 80% of that deposited amount. that's actually fine if they allow.. but they told me that before that they need to check the crib and obtain special approval for it. every bank is really scared about this as they know that we are going ... )


Exactly, they scared


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> Exactly, they scared


I should get my Credit Card limits sorted now itself


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rperera said:


> I should get my Credit Card limits sorted now itself


Haha yea get it done


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

*Form 80*

when filling form 80, did you enter all the addresses where you were for past 10 years? Since i have not put the addresses of rental properties, university in PCC application what if i enter them here? How did u fill this guys??


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> when filling form 80, did you enter all the addresses where you were for past 10 years? Since i have not put the addresses of rental properties, university in PCC application what if i enter them here? How did u fill this guys??


I put all address in past 10 years.


----------



## pmadushan (Feb 2, 2017)

You guys can do thru Sampath as well,, Just find a CC and topup the card with required balance.. Inform the bank re the fee and provide your grant as a proof.. You can do the same even with the HSBC..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

pmadushan said:


> You guys can do thru Sampath as well,, Just find a CC and topup the card with required balance.. Inform the bank re the fee and provide your grant as a proof.. You can do the same even with the HSBC..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. Have you done this ?


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Thanks bro. Have you done this ?


Guys,

I paid mine using the Commercial bank Credit card.. Simply top up the card with the required amount and did the transaction!! no questions asked, no hassle... 

Yes, With HSBC, you have to wait for their approval, for my friend it took about 3 weeks...


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sammani said:


> when filling form 80, did you enter all the addresses where you were for past 10 years? Since i have not put the addresses of rental properties, university in PCC application what if i enter them here? How did u fill this guys??


Sammani,

Just put all the addresses that you did in your PCC... I did the same!!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rdee26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes it works . I just top up my NDB card . It should work for any card.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

rdee26 said:


> Sammani,
> 
> Just put all the addresses that you did in your PCC... I did the same!!!




thanks.. the thing is i was asked by PCC office to put home address for Past 10 years time. we are at a rented place in Colombo. So here in form 80 also i should put home address .. is it?

sorry if i m making troubles..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> thanks.. the thing is i was asked by PCC office to put home address for Past 10 years time. we are at a rented place in Colombo. So here in form 80 also i should put home address .. is it?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if i m making troubles..




I think pcc and form 80 should be same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> I think pcc and form 80 should be same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep, i also want to confirm that... also form 80 is to be filled by spouse too.. is it?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Yes spouses too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sammani said:


> yep, i also want to confirm that... also form 80 is to be filled by spouse too.. is it?


Yes spouse too... Just the filled the same addresses which u did put for PCC.. Form 80 is not mandatory, it is just a precaution we take to avoid any delays, if by any chance CO requests it!!


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Guys,

Just found this SL thread. 
Lodged visa under 190 category yesterday.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Anushka_w said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All the best bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

*Medicals*

Hi Guys,

Anyone has done the medical examination recently ? if so, please share the cost of medical tests.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone has done the medical examination recently ? if so, please share the cost of medical tests.


Not yet. I saw a member posting here that it costs LKR 8000/= per applicant, spouse etc.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

DN7C said:


> Not yet. I saw a member posting here that it costs LKR 8000/= per applicant, spouse etc.


I am just wondering when we need to submit medical. Do we need to wait until CO asked. Most agents recommend that. For me it is just a time waste


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Not yet. I saw a member posting here that it costs LKR 8000/= per applicant, spouse etc.




Yes. If my memory serves me correctly it cost about 8000 per person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> I am just wondering when we need to submit medical. Do we need to wait until CO asked. Most agents recommend that. For me it is just a time waste




Go ahead and do the medicals. Since it is a must why don't we go ahead and do it. The reason agent want you to wait is to get the maximum time period for the IED. other than that there's no any reason for their point. 
Plus the medicals takes about 3 days to upload once it's completed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Not yet. I saw a member posting here that it costs LKR 8000/= per applicant, spouse etc.





crazylankan said:


> Yes. If my memory serves me correctly it cost about 8000 per person.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you guys. Appointment charges are 3200 per person. That means total it will be like 11000 per person.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Thank you guys. Appointment charges are 3200 per person. That means total it will be like 11000 per person.




Dang. That's way expensive. Wonder whether they have revised the prices 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> I am just wondering when we need to submit medical. Do we need to wait until CO asked. Most agents recommend that. For me it is just a time waste


Yes Sanjeewa, ask them politely that you want to do that as soon as you lodge your application. Come to an agreement before you make the visa payment. They will give you the HAP letter. Because some agents are reluctant to deviate from their policies.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Thank you guys. Appointment charges are 3200 per person. That means total it will be like 11000 per person.


11000 per one?? haha it's expensive..  

Did you finish medicals today? Did the agent give you all HAP IDs for your family?


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Sammani said:


> 11000 per one?? haha it's expensive..
> 
> Did you finish medicals today? Did the agent give you all HAP IDs for your family?


Ya, I got HAP letters for my self and spouse. Planning to do it in this weekend and already booked appointments for LKR 3200 pp. Once we go the medical center, they will charge for the required medical tests. Got to know it also costs around 8000 uke: 
Feeling like already sick


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Ya, I got HAP letters for my self and spouse. Planning to do it in this weekend and already booked appointments for LKR 3200 pp. Once we go the medical center, they will charge for the required medical tests. Got to know it also costs around 8000 uke:
> 
> Feeling like already sick




Btw make sure you drink plenty of water before you go. Have to give a urine sample over there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> Btw make sure you drink plenty of water before you go. Have to give a urine sample over there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Ya, I got HAP letters for my self and spouse. Planning to do it in this weekend and already booked appointments for LKR 3200 pp. Once we go the medical center, they will charge for the required medical tests. Got to know it also costs around 8000 uke:
> Feeling like already sick




thanks..

BTW, how did you pay the visa fee anushka? via a credit card ? with which bank?


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Guys I think it's time we should form a whatsapp/viber group. If anyone is in favor kindly inbox me your number and I will make a chatroom/group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Sammani said:


> thanks..
> 
> BTW, how did you pay the visa fee anushka? via a credit card ? with which bank?


Hello Sammani,
Used my commercial bank credit card. Asked for a temporary credit limit enhancement with my pay slip and all. But they told me that it would take few days to approve and suggested me to make a payment in advance, if possible, and that will be easier for me. So I made the payment to my credit card in advance and there was no issue.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Just lodged my VISA by an agent. However, I imported the application and verified  The Wait of the life just begun.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Anushka_w said:


> Hello Sammani,
> Used my commercial bank credit card. Asked for a temporary credit limit enhancement with my pay slip and all. But they told me that it would take few days to approve and suggested me to make a payment in advance, if possible, and that will be easier for me. So I made the payment to my credit card in advance and there was no issue.


Did the same. Don't go for a credit check and so on. They will reject you for sure happened to me in both NDB and HSBC. So then I top up my NDB card just paid.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Did the same. Don't go for a credit check and so on. They will reject you for sure happened to me in both NDB and HSBC. So then I top up my NDB card just paid.




Means you deposited the required amount to the credit card and paid visa fees?? is it? is it possible dear? i did not know that?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Means you deposited the required amount to the credit card and paid visa fees?? is it? is it possible dear? i did not know that?


Totally possible. Lets say you have 200,000 LKR balance in your card. you have to pay 600,000. Just deposit 400,000 to your card and just pay. I did it today. payment went through.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Just lodged my VISA by an agent. However, I imported the application and verified  The Wait of the life just begun.


Congrats Sanjeewa... so get ready to fly


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Just lodged my VISA by an agent. However, I imported the application and verified  The Wait of the life just begun.


All the best to you, me and everyone 
Got the HAP letter ?


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Totally possible. Lets say you have 200,000 LKR balance in your card. you have to pay 600,000. Just deposit 400,000 to your card and just pay. I did it today. payment went through.


Yup, Sanjeewa is right. I did the same way.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Anushka_w said:


> All the best to you, me and everyone
> Got the HAP letter ?


Yes but agent said wait for CO contact. I'm going to obey them as I don't want to make a conflict with them in the last moment.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Totally possible. Lets say you have 200,000 LKR balance in your card. you have to pay 600,000. Just deposit 400,000 to your card and just pay. I did it today. payment went through.




if it is so i m really glad to do it that way as i have found money even.. i must talk to AMEX agent i think. . yesterday i sent an email to bank (Nations Trust) requesting for an enhancement of credit limit. I mentioned that i am able to deposit that amount prior to the payment even. NO reply yet..  

hopefully i will lodge my visa by next week..  will be in same boat by next week ok..


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Yes but agent said wait for CO contact. I'm going to obey them as I don't want to make a conflict with them in the last moment.


Ya that's good. There is nothing wrong with that. They try to do it in a safe way. That's all.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> if it is so i m really glad to do it that way as i have found money even.. i must talk to AMEX agent i think. . yesterday i sent an email to bank (Nations Trust) requesting for an enhancement of credit limit. I mentioned that i am able to deposit that amount prior to the payment even. NO reply yet..
> 
> hopefully i will lodge my visa by next week..  will be in same boat by next week ok..


use their call center would be much fasters. most of the bankers even don't know that is possible. When I asked them they called call center and asked. (NDB)


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

Anushka_w,

Saw in your signature that you have applied for VIC SS. 

You mean to say that we have to directly apply for State Sponsorship after mentioning it in the EOI?

I thought it goes like this

We mention in the EOI that we like to go to VIC, NSW etc
Then, those States look at our EOI and decide if they are going to send us an Invitation or not

Am I wrong?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rperera said:


> Anushka_w,
> 
> Saw in your signature that you have applied for VIC SS.
> 
> ...



When you lodge EOI you can select which state that you like to receive the invite. But VIC is bit different they have their own application to fill apart from the EOI. Then VIC industry panel will inspect your CV and will give you a invite if your skill is in high demand in VIC.

BTW, how many points do you have currently?


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

rperera said:


> Anushka_w,
> 
> Saw in your signature that you have applied for VIC SS.
> 
> ...


Yes you have to apply for Victoria state apart from filling the EOI, it's a different process. (not like NSW). You can find about the full process here
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Its really nice to see so many fellow sri lankans are active in the thread!!!

I wish everybody a speedy grant!!!


Cheers!!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

rdee26 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Its really nice to see so many fellow sri lankans are active in the thread!!!
> 
> ...


op2: still waiting for an invitation bro !


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

DN7C said:


> op2: still waiting for an invitation bro !




How long you have to wait for the invite? 

I waited 45 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

Guys,

Enjoy SL while you can, coz u will miss the fun for sure, when u get here!!!


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

rdee26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Enjoy SL while you can, coz u will miss the fun for sure, when u get here!!!


I'm already starting to miss things.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

guys I've created a *whatsapp* group for us to discuss anything related to oz landing,it's a great way to be in touch even after you make the land in down under. inbox me your numbers so I could add to the group. TIA!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rdee26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Enjoy SL while you can, coz u will miss the fun for sure, when u get here!!!


true, btw don't you have a fun in Oz?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> I'm already starting to miss things.


why is that?


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> why is that?




Mainly your parents,the people you love. The food,the country. Pretty much everything you love will start missing. Specially the initial months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdee26 (Feb 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> true, btw don't you have a fun in Oz?


I had enough fun and still having it!!!

But once you step foot here in Down under, then you realize that Sri Lanka will only be a temporary stop in future and Australia is going to be your home... Then u start to appreciate the things u had in back in SL!!! The food, parents, friends, trips!!! damn those days!!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

:Have you guys noticed grant process is bit faster these days. Folks getting grants with 15 days.

:flame::flame:


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> :Have you guys noticed grant process is bit faster these days. Folks getting grants with 15 days.
> 
> 
> 
> :flame::flame:




And yet I'm here with 2 CO contacts with 104 days & counting. Waiting for mine  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Is there a different criteria of visa process for 190? or same as 189?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

190 is high priority. Upload all the docs up-fornts you will get your visa with in two weeks !!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> How long you have to wait for the invite?
> 
> I waited 45 days.
> 
> ...


The quota is 1000 Engineering Technologists.
only 66 invitations left for this fiscal year.

There are a lot of 70 and 65 pointers in this category and it's flagged for removal.
I'm doomed in so many ways. :boink:


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> When you lodge EOI you can select which state that you like to receive the invite. But VIC is bit different they have their own application to fill apart from the EOI. Then VIC industry panel will inspect your CV and will give you a invite if your skill is in high demand in VIC.
> 
> BTW, how many points do you have currently?


I have 60 right now. Should go for a nomination to get the other five


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

Anushka_w said:


> Yes you have to apply for Victoria state apart from filling the EOI, it's a different process. (not like NSW). You can find about the full process here
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


Oh I see!

Need to read 

Thanks


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rperera said:


> I have 60 right now. Should go for a nomination to get the other five




Bro. I m not going to let you down but the truth is Vic nomination is closed until June for ict and Nsw nomination for 60 pointers in IT almost impossible. See the immitracker 60 pointers are waiting since 2016 MAY to receive invite from the NSW. 

I don't think any other state offers for IT Folks.

So try hard to get 20 points in PTE or claim partners points to gain 5 points.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

DN7C said:


> The quota is 1000 Engineering Technologists.
> 
> only 66 invitations left for this fiscal year.
> 
> ...




What is the cut off date for last round? And when did you submit your EOI?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> Bro. I m not going to let you down but the truth is Vic nomination is closed until June for ict and Nsw nomination for 60 pointers in IT almost impossible. See the immitracker 60 pointers are waiting since 2016 MAY to receive invite from the NSW.
> 
> I don't think any other state offers for IT Folks.
> 
> ...


Yeah, saw that VIC is closed until June or July ;(

Well, let me check if I can get 5 more points from somewhere else..

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Guys, 

Did my medical examination today. It cost only LKR 3800 for medical tests plus LKR 3200 for the appointment. So total would be LKR 7000 pp.


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Guys,
Did anyone get the Sri Lankan PCC lately. How long did it take to get it? I applied on the 15th Feb 2017. Still Nothing


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> Did anyone get the Sri Lankan PCC lately. How long did it take to get it? I applied on the 15th Feb 2017. Still Nothing




You can call to the number given on the application. They will inform you where the delay is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> Did anyone get the Sri Lankan PCC lately. How long did it take to get it? I applied on the 15th Feb 2017. Still Nothing


I have a friend who applied recently. She applied on Feb 1st and got the report on 3rd March. She had 4 Addresses to verify.

Depends on the number of addresses that you have included and the work ethics of their respective Police Offices


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I applied 20th Feb still no response! (Actually I had a phone call from one police station.)


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> I applied 20th Feb still no response! (Actually I had a phone call from one police station.)


Better to check the status from police HQ, if you have the ref number, there is a facility to check the status online through their web site. (never used though)


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> I applied 20th Feb still no response!


Think they are still pondering as to what should be done with your PCC 

Seriously, our government services need to be optimized!


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

Guys, 

Is there anyone who had to get a ACS Skill Assessment done again due to its expiration?

Need to know some information.

I have a drama with my reference letters.

THanks


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rperera said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there anyone who had to get a ACS Skill Assessment done again due to its expiration?
> 
> ...


I did what you want to know?


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> I did what you want to know?


I received a letter from my company for the period between 2011-2014 and when I asked for an updated letter (for 2011 -2017 period), they have removed part of the job duties in the new letter. 

If job duties are added, that is understandable, but removing job duties from the old letter??

Would this affect my ACS assessment?

The full story is here.

Question : When you got reference letters for the new assessment, were they identical to the ones you provided for the previous skill assessment?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rperera said:


> I received a letter from my company for the period between 2011-2014 and when I asked for an updated letter (for 2011 -2017 period), they have removed part of the job duties in the new letter.
> 
> If job duties are added, that is understandable, but removing job duties from the old letter??
> 
> ...


IMO, this is not a big deal. Go with Letter in 2017 referring to the period between 2011/17. It does not matter they remove some duties from the letter as far as you have relevant skill that required to the assessment.


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> IMO, this is not a big deal. Go with Letter in 2017 referring to the period between 2011/17. It does not matter they remove some duties from the letter as far as you have relevant skill that required to the assessment.


Yeah, the relevant job duties are there. So I guess it would be ok. thanks machan


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Called to pcc folks get an update they said my case still stuck at mount Lavinia police station.. i am living next to police station but still they can't clear me .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Called to pcc folks get an update they said my case still stuck at mount Lavinia police station.. i am living next to police station but still they can't clear me ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can walk to the police and ask them about your PCC,if the office is nice enough he will clear it then & there.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

crazylankan said:


> you can walk to the police and ask them about your PCC,if the office is nice enough he will clear it then & there.


Or else they will lock me up! "crazylankan" :dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Or else they will lock me up! "crazylankan" :dance::dance::dance::dance:


haha!  but you know about our Police guys noh. unless you poke them they wont complete the process.


----------



## budd.indi (Mar 8, 2017)

Casser said:


> Good Luck with the process. I did the whole thing myself with no agent input. I've found that If you have enough common sense and reading skills applying by yourself is actually quite hassle free.


I completely agree with you. I on the other hand went through an agent. I practically had to go through every piece of document myself and even point out their errors. At the end of the process I realised that I have just paid about 4 Lakhs of money for just data entry. Well, you learn from your mistakes yeah?


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

budd.indi said:


> I completely agree with you. I on the other hand went through an agent. I practically had to go through every piece of document myself and even point out their errors. At the end of the process I realised that I have just paid about 4 Lakhs of money for just data entry. Well, you learn from your mistakes yeah?




Who's your agent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budd.indi (Mar 8, 2017)

crazylankan said:


> Who's your agent?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't name them. They are quite big (Nugegoda one) but it doesn't matter which agent you go through. They are all the same. It's not rocket science. Anyone who goes through 3 years of uni should be able to handle the process without any issues.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

budd.indi said:


> I won't name them. They are quite big (Nugegoda one) but it doesn't matter which agent you go through. They are all the same. It's not rocket science. Anyone who goes through 3 years of uni should be able to handle the process without any issues.




Should be AMC.  I know how it feel bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budd.indi (Mar 8, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> Should be AMC.  I know how it feel bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha.. Yeah.. :hand:


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

budd.indi said:


> Haha.. Yeah.. :hand:


BTW, what are you up to now? You already have PR right?


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

*Help me !*

Hi Experts,
Im new to the latest Migration rules. Now have decided to migrate to Aus. Please kindly advice me on step by step.
Im still didn't do anything ....
aa Sorry .. I have done skill assessment as SE but it has expired  now 
Thankz.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Madura said:


> Hi Experts,
> Im new to the latest Migration rules. Now have decided to migrate to Aus. Please kindly advice me on step by step.
> Im still didn't do anything ....
> aa Sorry .. I have done skill assessment as SE but it has expired  now
> Thankz.


Welcome. How many experience do you have ? Do you have IELTS or PTE results?


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Madura said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Im new to the latest Migration rules. Now have decided to migrate to Aus. Please kindly advice me on step by step.
> 
> ...




Hi Madura,

If you'r like to join to our whatsapp group kindly inbox me the number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

sanjeewa said:


> Welcome. How many experience do you have ? Do you have IELTS or PTE results?


Really thanks for ur swift reply.

I have around 12 yrs as Programmer/Soft Engineer ....

No IELTS yet ..

Thanks,
Madura.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Madura said:


> Really thanks for ur swift reply.
> 
> I have around 12 yrs as Programmer/Soft Engineer ....
> 
> ...


Process is straight forward 

You need to re-do you skill assessment. 

And your IELTS/PTE. Then you have to apply for EOI. as a software eng you should have at least 65 points or more. 

Once you get the invite you can apply your visa..

Calculate your points here. https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Good news for future applicants. 










http://www.dailymirror.lk/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks.. What is the ielts band score for SE


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Madura said:


> Thanks.. What is the ielts band score for SE


If you are applying 189 visa category minimum is 6 each band. But then you can't claim 10 points from it.


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

sanjeewa said:


> If you are applying 189 visa category minimum is 6 each band. But then you can't claim 10 points from it.


Okk got it. Im little bit week in English do you have any recommendation/s.


----------



## budd.indi (Mar 8, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> BTW, what are you up to now? You already have PR right?


Yep. I got mine in November 2015. Moved to Adelaide since I'm under subclass 190.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Madura said:


> Okk got it. Im little bit week in English do you have any recommendation/s.


Go for PTE. Don't even look at IELTS if you weak and need 7.


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

sanjeewa said:


> Go for PTE. Don't even look at IELTS if you weak and need 7.


Sanjeewa,
How we find practice materials for PTE, if can send me URLs or any it is great things to me  .

Many Thanks ,
cheers.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Madura said:


> Sanjeewa,
> How we find practice materials for PTE, if can send me URLs or any it is great things to me  .
> 
> Many Thanks ,
> cheers.


All you can find online and youtube. and follow this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Called to pcc folks get an update they said my case still stuck at mount Lavinia police station.. i am living next to police station but still they can't clear me ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is at Mount too.. Time to go poke the bear.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Hasiths said:


> Mine is at Mount too.. Time to go poke the bear.


 Let's go bro and nuke them!


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello, as i remember somebody from us (SRI LANKANS) was to do PTE on 06.03.2017.. Who was that? and what has happened to that? 

Ah my bad update! Nations Trust has rejected my request for the credit limit thing.. now trying with com bank.. (to do a FD with big amount of money and then they will allow to do a transaction of 75% of FD amount)


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Hello, as i remember somebody from us (SRI LANKANS) was to do PTE on 06.03.2017.. Who was that? and what has happened to that?
> 
> Ah my bad update! Nations Trust has rejected my request for the credit limit thing.. now trying with com bank.. (to do a FD with big amount of money and then they will allow to do a transaction of 75% of FD amount)


what!! this is crazy... any bank credit card should allow you to top up..


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> what!! this is crazy... any bank credit card should allow you to top up..




Amex tells that its a rule of central bank.. i dont know dear.. anyway i hope Com bank will fix this as i already have a FD there.. they said that they want 5 days.. anyway by that time i will have the PCC too...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Amex tells that its a rule of central bank.. i dont know dear.. anyway i hope Com bank will fix this as i already have a FD there.. they said that they want 5 days.. anyway by that time i will have the PCC too...


What rule? So how does me and other folks paid then? I can't understand. My worry is you are wasting valuable time for this


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Dear All,
Please tell me more abt PTE, is it easy than IELTS ... send me PTE materials Plzzzzzzz.

Thanks.


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

budd.indi said:


> I completely agree with you. I on the other hand went through an agent. I practically had to go through every piece of document myself and even point out their errors. At the end of the process I realised that I have just paid about 4 Lakhs of money for just data entry. Well, you learn from your mistakes yeah?


Well, it has pros and cons I guess.

In 2014, I started the process with an agent and unfortunately, I had to stop in the middle due to a personal reason.

When I was doing it with the agent, they simply told me what documents should be submitted and they did the submission.

But the tricky part is deciding what documents should be submitted and then comes the DOUBTS 

The amount of time we spend clarifying doubts is massive when we apply without an agent. I think that is where the 4 Lakhs come in


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> What rule? So how does me and other folks paid then? I can't understand. My worry is you are wasting valuable time for this




yeah Sanjeewa.. what to do? i have to accept what they say !! Anyway com bank is ok to do it and i m going to cancel AMEX friend.. it is a big disappointment..


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

Madura said:


> Hi Dear All,
> Please tell me more abt PTE, is it easy than IELTS ... send me PTE materials Plzzzzzzz.
> 
> Thanks.


Well I think it depends on your preference. Some say PTE is easy; but for me, IELTS was better. However, I'd not better comment on IELTS' Business Strategy 

There are mock IELTS exams offered by ACBT for like 4000LKR and I think a sample PTE exam is available in their website.

Do both and then decide what is the best for you.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rperera said:


> Well I think it depends on your preference. Some say PTE is easy; but for me, IELTS was better. However, I'd not better comment on IELTS' Business Strategy
> 
> There are mock IELTS exams offered by ACBT for like 4000LKR and I think a sample PTE exam is available in their website.
> 
> Do both and then decide what is the best for you.


Don't even look at IELTS if you have low level of English and need each band 7 ... total scam. But if you need just each 6 IELTS better.


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> Don't even look at IELTS if you have low level of English and need each band 7 ... total scam. But if you need just each 6 IELTS better.


Yeah agree, getting 7 in IELTS is very tricky unless you know the rules of the scamming game


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Madura said:


> Hi Dear All,
> Please tell me more abt PTE, is it easy than IELTS ... send me PTE materials Plzzzzzzz.
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry I have missed your details post..
Anyway If you are going to get assessed by Engineers Australia you have to do IELTS. They don't accept PTE i guess. 

Experts pls advice on this..


----------



## HyperV (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow.. Just noticed this.. We have our own thread ah.. Nice.. Supiri


----------



## HyperV (Jul 14, 2014)

Let me tell you guys my situation. 

Completed BCS (British Computer Society) Certificate Level in 2010.
Started working in IT Sector in 2010.
Completed BCS Diploma level examinations in 2012. 
Continuously working up to date in IT. 
Last year started BSc in IT, will be completing in September this year.

As of now, I have almost 7 years experience. But skilled dates are tricky.
After certificate almost 7 years
After Diploma 4 years
After degree 0 years (after sep 2017)

Did IELTS a few months ago and scored overall 8.
L:9 / S:7.5 / R:7.5 / W:7

Other stuff:

Age 28
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Points:
Exp: ?? (Probably 0)
Edu: ?? (Probably 10 for Diploma)
Eng: 10
Age: 30
Prov: (+5)
--------------
Total: 55 ??

What are my options? Any feedback would be much appreciated from my fellow Sri Lankans.

TIA.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

HyperV said:


> Let me tell you guys my situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To be honest. Point 55 for software engineer you will never get a invite.

Your only option is do PTE OR IELTS and get 20 points and get increased your points to 65 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travice (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi All 

I have submitted my ACS application (ICT Business Analyst) via a RPL(through an agent) on 22nd Feb Any idea on the turnaround time. My agent tells me that the status is "In Progress". 

Secondly, The RPL was submitted cause I don't have a degree in IT but Diploma in Hardware Networking and Masters in Business Admin with work experience of 9 years. Would guys happen to know how ACS would score the experience section. Would they cut points ? My employer(Bank) has gave me a letter detailing my role. Hope it counts for something. 

Thanks 

Travice


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Travice said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application (ICT Business Analyst) via a RPL(through an agent) on 22nd Feb Any idea on the turnaround time. My agent tells me that the status is "In Progress".
> 
> ...


You will get ACS result within 2-3 weeks. check my signature.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Travice said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application (ICT Business Analyst) via a RPL(through an agent) on 22nd Feb Any idea on the turnaround time. My agent tells me that the status is "In Progress".
> 
> ...


This is a tough question to answer. Sometimes ACS will deduct your experience it can be 2 to 6 years.. Hope for the best. Good luck


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

Travice said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application (ICT Business Analyst) via a RPL(through an agent) on 22nd Feb Any idea on the turnaround time. My agent tells me that the status is "In Progress".
> 
> ...



On the day you submit the application, the status is updated to 'In Progress'

Just wondering if your agent did not give you the login details to the ACS system?

As far as I know ACS checks if your experience matches with the selected ANZCO Number and if you have gained enough knowledge on the relevant subject areas through experience.

Read what is available here for more info: https://more.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/information-for-applicants


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

rperera said:


> Well I think it depends on your preference. Some say PTE is easy; but for me, IELTS was better. However, I'd not better comment on IELTS' Business Strategy
> 
> There are mock IELTS exams offered by ACBT for like 4000LKR and I think a sample PTE exam is available in their website.
> 
> Do both and then decide what is the best for you.


Ok Bro...


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

Sammani said:


> Sorry I have missed your details post..
> Anyway If you are going to get assessed by Engineers Australia you have to do IELTS. They don't accept PTE i guess.
> 
> Experts pls advice on this..


Hi Expertz,
Please Review this please ... is it true ?????


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Madura said:


> Hi Expertz,
> 
> Please Review this please ... is it true ?????




You are a software eng no? So you have to go to ACS means they accept PTE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

sanjeewa said:


> You are a software eng no? So you have to go to ACS means they accept PTE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hm ok. You also did PTE no ? .. ok no issue.
Hope you did PTE from ACBT ... ?

Are they also have both general and academic ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Madura said:


> Hm ok. You also did PTE no ? .. ok no issue.
> Hope you did PTE from ACBT ... ?
> 
> Are they also have both general and academic ?


I did at ICBT bro. At the moment they are closed for PTE and going to reopen soon. There is a another place at dehiwala also. You have to do academic for migration


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

Thankz Bro :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kaandee (May 11, 2016)

*Need Advice on moving to Regional NSW*

Hi Bros

I got my visa Granted last month ( 489 family sponsored -NSW)
Planning to move there by mid 2017. 
Any of you having the same situation ? 
Or moved there recently ? , i need some advices on moving to Regional NSW
& searching for jobs. 
I am a Civil Engineer & currently working in Singapore. 

Thanks 
Kaandee


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> I did at ICBT bro. At the moment they are closed for PTE and going to reopen soon. There is a another place at dehiwala also. You have to do academic for migration


Yeah, the 'Dehiwala Place' shows up in exam centers for PTE.

I have been there last year and I must say that the place is not of the quality that you'd expect in an examination center that conducts international level exams.

You might feel that that you are in an 'internet cafe' when you go there. Checkout the place first if you decide to do the exam in Dehiwala cz I know that some people do not like to do exams in such places.

Everything depends on your choice.

Good luck bro


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Guys, got my SL PCC.
Applied - Feb 15, 2017
Received - Mar 10, 2017
I heard that officers from local station visits your place before they issue the PCC, but nothing like that happen.


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

rperera said:


> Yeah, the 'Dehiwala Place' shows up in exam centers for PTE.
> 
> I have been there last year and I must say that the place is not of the quality that you'd expect in an examination center that conducts international level exams.
> 
> ...



This is the only test center, unless you are willing to travel to India.
Book the exam in the morning session. Go to the center by 8:15 AM. They will take you in sharp 8:30. Tell the examiner you want to be the first candidate taking the exam. As soon as he gives you the instruction sheet, read it fast. Don't try to understand, it is the same stuff in your exam confirmation and he will repeat it to you when he takes the biometrics.
Processing a candidate takes about 10 - 15 mins. When you start the exam, make sure you don't spend much time reading exam instructions (mic adjusting volume and etc). You should know all this before taking the exam. So move fast through the section and immediately start the exam.

This gives you about 15 - 20 min advance alone time in the room. Make use of it. This is what I did. And it really pays you off, coz speaking section is the one requires most attention. I got to the Short Answer Questions by the time second candidate started the exam. 

You need to find hacks to crack the exam. not just the exam content, but location, time and etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hasiths said:


> This is the only test center, unless you are willing to travel to India.
> Book the exam in the morning session. Go to the center by 8:15 AM. They will take you in sharp 8:30. Tell the examiner you want to be the first candidate taking the exam. As soon as he gives you the instruction sheet, read it fast. Don't try to understand, it is the same stuff in your exam confirmation and he will repeat it to you when he takes the biometrics.
> Processing a candidate takes about 10 - 15 mins. When you start the exam, make sure you don't spend much time reading exam instructions (mic adjusting volume and etc). You should know all this before taking the exam. So move fast through the section and immediately start the exam.
> 
> ...



Hi, last week I saw a very big cutout saying that ACBT started conducting PTE.. just check with them too..


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

Hasiths said:


> Guys, got my SL PCC.
> Applied - Feb 15, 2017
> Received - Mar 10, 2017
> I heard that officers from local station visits your place before they issue the PCC, but nothing like that happen.


Haha good for you!

Some officers do visit and some do not. Depends on the Police Office


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

Hasiths said:


> This is the only test center, unless you are willing to travel to India.
> Book the exam in the morning session. Go to the center by 8:15 AM. They will take you in sharp 8:30. Tell the examiner you want to be the first candidate taking the exam. As soon as he gives you the instruction sheet, read it fast. Don't try to understand, it is the same stuff in your exam confirmation and he will repeat it to you when he takes the biometrics.
> Processing a candidate takes about 10 - 15 mins. When you start the exam, make sure you don't spend much time reading exam instructions (mic adjusting volume and etc). You should know all this before taking the exam. So move fast through the section and immediately start the exam.
> 
> ...


Golden words!

Agree on all this.


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> You are a software eng no? So you have to go to ACS means they accept PTE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do we need to show IELTS results to ACS? If my memory is correct, I only submitted passport copy & employee reference letters for ACS


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rperera said:


> Do we need to show IELTS results to ACS? If my memory is correct, I only submitted passport copy & employee reference letters for ACS


No need ielts for ACS.


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi Friends
Any idea on skill ACS deduction ? I have 5 and 1/2 years experience on 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer. and i have a degree http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2385-ict-major-minor-related-not-related.html

Roughly how much will they deduct ?


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

Namai85 said:


> Hi Friends
> Any idea on skill ACS deduction ? I have 5 and 1/2 years experience on 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer. and i have a degree http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2385-ict-major-minor-related-not-related.html
> 
> Roughly how much will they deduct ?


Machan check page 5 of this document.

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

If you are thinking take IELTS or PTE, worth it to read this ....
Muhammad Badhon's BLOG: PTE Academic: my story and advices for fellow test takers (My overall score is 87)


----------



## HyperV (Jul 14, 2014)

I heard for RPL they'll deduct 8 years. And for Bachelors 2 years and for Diploma 4 years.


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

HyperV said:


> I heard for RPL they'll deduct 8 years. And for Bachelors 2 years and for Diploma 4 years.


I have Bachelors and they have deducted 2 for me. Not sure of other qualifications though


----------



## HyperV (Jul 14, 2014)

Madura said:


> If you are thinking take IELTS or PTE, worth it to read this ....
> Muhammad Badhon's BLOG: PTE Academic: my story and advices for fellow test takers (My overall score is 87)


Thanks bro.. I am going to start PTE as well. I am a good listener (IETLS: 9) and bad writer (IELTS: 7) it seems


----------



## HyperV (Jul 14, 2014)

sanjeewa said:


> To be honest. Point 55 for software engineer you will never get a invite.
> 
> Your only option is do PTE OR IELTS and get 20 points and get increased your points to 65
> 
> ...


Thanks Sanjeewa for your honest feedback. You are correct, I am going to try my luck with PTE soon. ray:


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

On the 13th working day, I received my PCC...  but husband's one is yet to come..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> On the 13th working day, I received my PCC...  but husband's one is yet to come..


I am still waiting to my PCC. They said it will post today and I will receive Tuesday


----------



## Kaandee (May 11, 2016)

Bro , i got my invitation by oct 16 and applied visa also 

Got it last month

Waiting to fly there, but no jobs yet


Searching through Seek. 
Thanks
Kaandee


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Kaandee said:


> Bro , i got my invitation by oct 16 and applied visa also
> 
> Got it last month
> 
> ...




Wish u a great offer soon !


----------



## Kaandee (May 11, 2016)

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> Did anyone get the Sri Lankan PCC lately. How long did it take to get it? I applied on the 15th Feb 2017. Still Nothing


Hi Hasith 

I got it in one month eventhough i applied through Singapore Sri Lankan Embassy , 

Did you follow up after you applied for PCC ? 
I called the colombo office almost daily to make sure they send my request to my home town police station. 

Later i followed up with them since i know them at my home town. 

This is better as if you no push , things dont move. 

Thanks 
Kaandee


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Kaandee said:


> Hi Hasith
> 
> I got it in one month eventhough i applied through Singapore Sri Lankan Embassy ,
> 
> ...




Yes I did the same went to police station and pushed them other wise it will take ages


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HyperV (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I have a query. I have employment certificated obtained from a Middle Eastern country.

Can I get it certified as a true copy by a JP or qualified person in Sri Lanka?

Or does it has to be done by a notary or lawyer in the document originating country itself?

TIA.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

HyperV said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a query. I have employment certificated obtained from a Middle Eastern country.
> 
> ...




Drop a mail to ACS folks they will give you correct answers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Kaandee said:


> Hi Hasith
> 
> I got it in one month eventhough i applied through Singapore Sri Lankan Embassy ,
> 
> ...


Hey Kaandee,

Thanks for the info. I got it last week. 

Cheers


----------



## kanishka (May 16, 2014)

i am software engineer from Sri Lanka. I have worked in Singapore one year and Hong Kong for one and half years. I have taken service letters for both companies in both countries. Currently I am in Sri Lanka. Is it okay to certify those two letters by a Sri Lankan lawyer?. Because it is bit difficult for me to go back to both countries and find lawyers and certify the documents.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Sammani said:


> On the 13th working day, I received my PCC...  but husband's one is yet to come..


Husband's PCC will receive soon. Good luck Sammani !


----------



## kanishka (May 16, 2014)

i am software engineer from Sri Lanka. I have worked in Singapore one year and Hong Kong for one and half years. I have taken service letters for both companies in both countries. Currently I am in Sri Lanka. Is it okay to certify those two letters by a Sri Lankan lawyer?. Because it is bit difficult for me to go back to both countries and find lawyers and certify the documents.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## HyperV (Jul 14, 2014)

sanjeewa said:


> Drop a mail to ACS folks they will give you correct answers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Sanjeewa, Went through some old threads here, seems they are accepting regardless of the country of attestation. 

Will write to ACS, just to sure.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## HyperV (Jul 14, 2014)

kanishka said:


> i am software engineer from Sri Lanka. I have worked in Singapore one year and Hong Kong for one and half years. I have taken service letters for both companies in both countries. Currently I am in Sri Lanka. Is it okay to certify those two letters by a Sri Lankan lawyer?. Because it is bit difficult for me to go back to both countries and find lawyers and certify the documents.
> Any help is greatly appreciated.


Hey Kanishka,

I'm looking an answer for the same question. Seems they are accepting even if you attest in Sri Lanka. I am going to drop an email to ACS to be certain of. I suggest you do the same (as suggested by Sanjeewa here).

All the best!


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Dear all , We have a whatsapp group for the Sri Lankans who are going through the process (DIBP/EOI/Skills Assessment) ; if you'd like to join the group kindly inbox me the number. TIA!


----------



## kanishka (May 16, 2014)

YankeeD said:


> Dear all , We have a whatsapp group for the Sri Lankans who are going through the process (DIBP/EOI/Skills Assessment) ; if you'd like to join the group kindly inbox me the number. TIA!


I tried to send a private message, but I couldn't.

My whats app no is <*SNIP*>
*Don't post private information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Please add me


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

kanishka said:


> I tried to send a private message, but I couldn't.
> 
> My whats app no is <*SNIP*>
> 
> Please add me


done,you may remove the number from the post as it's against the forum rules


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello, is everybody active in Whats app ha?? seems this thread is inactive


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Hello, is everybody active in Whats app ha?? seems this thread is inactive


Yea that's what happened


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hello, is everybody active in Whats app ha?? seems this thread is inactive


both whatsapp and the forum thread is active ,but whatsapp response is more instantaneous. 
btw I can add you to our group if you inbox me the mobile number


----------



## ssuhail (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi I am unable to PM since I dont have sufficient number of posts, could you PM me, so that I can give my number so that you can add me to the whatsapp group. Thanks.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

ssuhail said:


> Hi I am unable to PM since I dont have sufficient number of posts, could you PM me, so that I can give my number so that you can add me to the whatsapp group. Thanks.




Ssuhail,tried to PM you. But I believe due to less number of posts you cannot send or receive Inbox messages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello all, lodged visa on Friday, 31.03.2017
now waiting ... 

medicals to be done asap. Agent gave me a new place to do medicals.. IOM colombo 07... who is aware of this place? 

hey Sanjeewa, Anushka what is the progress by now?


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Any updates guys ? Looks like this thread is stone dead :deadhorse:


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Any updates guys ? Looks like this thread is stone dead :deadhorse:




As usual I'm waiting from November 2016 for my grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hello all, lodged visa on Friday, 31.03.2017
> now waiting ...
> 
> medicals to be done asap. Agent gave me a new place to do medicals.. IOM colombo 07... who is aware of this place?
> ...


Hello Sammani,
Oh that's good. Looks like IOM is the only place for the medicals now.
Nothing new for me. Lodged on 1st of March. CO contacted on 2nd March. Uploaded all by 6th March and still waiting.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Any updates guys ? Looks like this thread is stone dead :deadhorse:



hey Anushka,

didn't u get any CO contacts for a month of time???  it's irritating ... 

Sam


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

YankeeD said:


> As usual I'm waiting from November 2016 for my grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




haha.. u r very close to the finish line i guess...  hope u get it within this week...


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Hello Sammani,
> Oh that's good. Looks like IOM is the only place for the medicals now.
> Nothing new for me. Lodged on 1st of March. CO contacted on 2nd March. Uploaded all by 6th March and still waiting.


wow very nice to hear u were contacted by CO on very next day .. here i have to do the medicals.. BTW, what are things on medical, they concern? I mean if cholesterol what are the limits?


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Sammani said:


> hey Anushka,
> 
> didn't u get any CO contacts for a month of time???  it's irritating ...
> 
> Sam


My bad. Just updated the signature. Here it goes.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Hello all, lodged visa on Friday, 31.03.2017
> now waiting ...
> 
> medicals to be done asap. Agent gave me a new place to do medicals.. IOM colombo 07... who is aware of this place?
> ...


Wish you all the best Sammani hope you will get a direct grant.. It seems now Asiri is not doing the medical


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Wish you all the best Sammani hope you will get a direct grant.. It seems now Asiri is not doing the medical



thanks dear.. please answer my medical issue too. 

if cholesterol, liver factors in profile are not within ranges will they ask for reasons or how DIBP analyse medicals?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> thanks dear.. please answer my medical issue too.
> 
> if cholesterol, liver factors in profile are not within ranges will they ask for reasons or how DIBP analyse medicals?


AFAIK, If something is wrong with your profile medical centre will notify you regarding that.


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Sammani said:


> wow very nice to hear u were contacted by CO on very next day .. here i have to do the medicals.. BTW, what are things on medical, they concern? I mean if cholesterol what are the limits?



As far as I know, they only concern about TB, HIV kind of diseases. Not sure about cholestrol levels. You can be honest with your doctor and mention those conditions beforehand. So that will not be a problem. But someone who had the same experience can suggest something , that's better.


----------



## ssuhail (Apr 4, 2014)

thanks. I think i need to post few times before i am accessible. Will try to be useful with my comments. Lets see.


----------



## ssuhail (Apr 4, 2014)

YankeeD said:


> Ssuhail,tried to PM you. But I believe due to less number of posts you cannot send or receive Inbox messages.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thanks. I think i need to post few times before i am accessible. Will try to be useful with my comments. Lets see.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ssuhail said:


> thanks. I think i need to post few times before i am accessible. Will try to be useful with my comments. Lets see.


Hi,

What stage are you in? Did you apply the visa?


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

ssuhail said:


> thanks. I think i need to post few times before i am accessible. Will try to be useful with my comments. Lets see.




Until you gain enough posts let us help you with your questions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

*medical fees - fyi*

Got an appointment for medical test..

Place - IOM, Colombo 07
Fees - 
LKR 15850.00 for an adult and LKR 9800.00 for a kid...

so it costs LKR 52,000 for me guys...  :/


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Got an appointment for medical test..
> 
> Place - IOM, Colombo 07
> Fees -
> ...


What this is ridiculous . When I was doing medicals month ago at asiri total cost around 7k for both me and wife


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Got an appointment for medical test..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What? Seriously? Are they planning to use gold or silver for the tests?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

YankeeD said:


> What? Seriously? Are they planning to use gold or silver for the tests?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yep dear.. i was thinking to use credit card and then asked to pay in cash only..


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Sammani said:


> yep dear.. i was thinking to use credit card and then asked to pay in cash only..




Pretty soon the dibp/ high commission will start receiving complaints with the charges + non availability of payment gateways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> What this is ridiculous . When I was doing medicals month ago at asiri total cost around 7k for both me and wife


yeah,... i wish i could do it last week. the place has been changed from 01.04.2017

i am really unlucky guys...


----------



## ssuhail (Apr 4, 2014)

sounddonor said:


> Hi,
> 
> What stage are you in? Did you apply the visa?


hey sounddonor,

EOI, i got my acs approved for 5 years under the software engineer SOI. My current score is 65 when I lodged the EOI on 1st of April, just wondering how long it will take for the CO to contact and from there the average timeline for somebody with a score of 65.


----------



## ssuhail (Apr 4, 2014)

YankeeD said:


> Until you gain enough posts let us help you with your questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Guys. I applied for EOI with 65 points on 1st of April, just wondering how long it will take for my invitation and the usual timeline from there.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ssuhail said:


> hey sounddonor,
> 
> EOI, i got my acs approved for 5 years under the software engineer SOI. My current score is 65 when I lodged the EOI on 1st of April, just wondering how long it will take for the CO to contact and from there the average timeline for somebody with a score of 65.


Bro,

You have to wait for the EOI invite. 

Then you have to apply for visa. Then only you got a CO contact.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sounddonor said:


> Bro,
> 
> You have to wait for the EOI invite. most probably you will get it in the next round I hope.
> 
> Then you have to apply for visa. Then only you got a CO contact.


Current waiting time for software eng is 26 days. Problem is SE occupation is almost filled now only 445 left  If you are unable to get invite this time you have to wait until next july to reopen the list.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


----------



## ssuhail (Apr 4, 2014)

sounddonor said:


> Current waiting time for software eng is 26 days. Problem is SE occupation is almost filled now only 445 left  If you are unable to get invite this time you have to wait until next july to reopen the list.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


woah  that's quite disheartening news. Is there a way for me to find out how many are there in the current pool. Thanks again for the URL link.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ssuhail said:


> woah  that's quite disheartening news. Is there a way for me to find out how many are there in the current pool. Thanks again for the URL link.


As of 15 March there were 440 left. We still don't know march 29th round results yet.


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

ssuhail said:


> woah  that's quite disheartening news. Is there a way for me to find out how many are there in the current pool. Thanks again for the URL link.


In that case you can go for 190-NSW. I think with 65+5 points you will get it.


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Got an appointment for medical test..
> 
> Place - IOM, Colombo 07
> Fees -
> ...



OMG.. This is ridiculous. God damn it, I was gonna do it last month. But waited till I get my US PCC. So now I will learn my lesson and pay twice the amount. 

Anyhoo, I will be lodging my application on Wednesday. Hopefully, will get my US PCC before end May, at least. 

Good luck guys! :whoo:


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hello all, lodged visa on Friday, 31.03.2017
> now waiting ...
> 
> medicals to be done asap. Agent gave me a new place to do medicals.. IOM colombo 07... who is aware of this place?
> ...


Hi Sammani,
can you share the address of this place please?

No. 62 Ananda Coomaraswamy Mawatha (Green Path), Colombo 03, Sri Lanka

this is what i found. is it correct? you are saying it's in Colombo 7???


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Hasiths said:


> Hi Sammani,
> 
> can you share the address of this place please?
> 
> ...




IOM Migration Health Assessment Centre
42/1, Horton Pl, Colombo 00700
011 5 112200
https://goo.gl/maps/Q7AJ81K7da92


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

YankeeD said:


> IOM Migration Health Assessment Centre
> 42/1, Horton Pl, Colombo 00700
> 011 5 112200
> https://goo.gl/maps/Q7AJ81K7da92
> ...




yeah, this is the place.. it's really expensive.. 

How long will they normally take to send reports to DIBP?
And can i expect my visa by end of May or when?

I have a very special problem. please answer.. 

Though our kids r not very fluent in English, is it possible to put them in suitable classes for their age groups in Australian schools?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> yeah, this is the place.. it's really expensive..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They will send results with in 2 or 3 days .




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> They will send results with in 2 or 3 days .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems nobody has an idea about NSW schools enrollment.. 
yeah it's normal since i have got the migration decision very late. All of u guys are just married or with an infant only ...  
Anyway if u found any info on this regard, please tell me ok...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Seems nobody has an idea about NSW schools enrollment..
> 
> yeah it's normal since i have got the migration decision very late. All of u guys are just married or with an infant only ...
> 
> Anyway if u found any info on this regard, please tell me ok...




There are few threads going on discussing general questions such as after migrating process and so on find a thread and post your question there . Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

*Grant*

Guys,

Got the most awaited magical email this morning. It has been more than a year for me since the ACS process. Finally, got the grant today. Thank you very much for all your support. Wish you all get yours very soon.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Anushka_w said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the most awaited magical email this morning. It has been more than a year for me since the ACS process. Finally, got the grant today. Thank you very much for all your support. Wish you all get yours very soon.


Congratz bro! :third:


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the most awaited magical email this morning. It has been more than a year for me since the ACS process. Finally, got the grant today. Thank you very much for all your support. Wish you all get yours very soon.




wooowww..... very happy of u brother...  ... 

who will be next? YankeeD or Sanjeewa ??


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> wooowww..... very happy of u brother...  ...
> 
> who will be next? YankeeD or Sanjeewa ??


Who is Sanjeewa ? :roll:


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Who is Sanjeewa ? :roll:


haha really....

the person who donates sound thesedays, i guess... :roll: 

dunno what's next name of him in future ... :music:


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Anushka,, 

Was employment verification done? How?

Sam


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Anushka,,
> 
> Was employment verification done? How?
> 
> Sam


No employment verification, as far as I know.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the most awaited magical email this morning. It has been more than a year for me since the ACS process. Finally, got the grant today. Thank you very much for all your support. Wish you all get yours very soon.



Congratulations Anushka 

Best of luck for the future proceedings.


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Can anyone please tell me who can attest acs true copies in Sri Lanka ?


----------



## Hembu (May 9, 2016)

Namai85 said:


> Can anyone please tell me who can attest acs true copies in Sri Lanka ?


Our copies certified by a Lawyer.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Namai85 said:


> Can anyone please tell me who can attest acs true copies in Sri Lanka ?




Notary public 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey peeps,

Any good news?? or significant progress? I lodge my visa and submitted all the docs. still waiting for FBI PCC. hopefully will get it soon. And medicals probably next week. with these two I will be done submitting all the docs. No CO allocation for me yet.

anyone got a CO yet? 

Please share your progress. 

Thanks


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Hasiths said:


> Hey peeps,
> 
> Any good news?? or significant progress? I lodge my visa and submitted all the docs. still waiting for FBI PCC. hopefully will get it soon. And medicals probably next week. with these two I will be done submitting all the docs. No CO allocation for me yet.
> 
> ...


Hello bro

Good luck with your visa.


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Hello bro
> 
> Good luck with your visa.



Thanks machan. same to you..

keep posting your updates. will do the same bro.. :typing:

Cheers


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

*Eoi*

I just cleared my PTE 65 + . I am with 55 points without SS. I am going lodge my EOI with next week. Only NSW is available for my occupation under Actuary (224111). Hope NSW invites me soon.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sokauoc said:


> I just cleared my PTE 65 + . I am with 55 points without SS. I am going lodge my EOI with next week. Only NSW is available for my occupation under Actuary (224111). Hope NSW invites me soon.


Good luck


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello mates..

CO has contacted on 10.04.2017, after holidays now only saw that   ... Hope to reply soon. so what's up of you all?

Sammani


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hello mates..
> 
> CO has contacted on 10.04.2017, after holidays now only saw that   ... Hope to reply soon. so what's up of you all?
> 
> Sammani


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

hasansins said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



Hi what do you mean by IP pressed. I noticed that on your signature.

Thanks


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Hasiths said:


> Hi what do you mean by IP pressed. I noticed that on your signature.
> 
> Thanks


It means "Information Provided" button is pressed. It activates after CO asks for further documents.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Hello mates..
> 
> CO has contacted on 10.04.2017, after holidays now only saw that   ... Hope to reply soon. so what's up of you all?
> 
> Sammani




Nice

What did co ask for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Nice
> 
> What did co ask for?
> 
> ...



CO has asked for medicals and bank statements for my first employment. 
we have done medicals on 06.04.2017 but IOM has not uploaded kids' reports yet. Our ones are okay.
I don't have bank statement evidence for first 3 years of my Experience as the company paid me salary in cash. So they gave me a letter mentioning that they didn't deposit the salary in a bank and blablabla... and hope it will be okay for DIBP.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> CO has asked for medicals and bank statements for my first employment.
> 
> we have done medicals on 06.04.2017 but IOM has not uploaded kids' reports yet. Our ones are okay.
> 
> I don't have bank statement evidence for first 3 years of my Experience as the company paid me salary in cash. So they gave me a letter mentioning that they didn't deposit the salary in a bank and blablabla... and hope it will be okay for DIBP.




Ic.. do you have pay slips and epf etf records of that employment? If so do submit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Ic.. do you have pay slips and epf etf records of that employment? If so do submit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yes i do have EPF / ETF records.. but don't have pay slips.. will try with the letter which the company gave me.. or else they will call and get confirmed the employment..


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Lodged EOI today to NSW with 55 Points. Hope they will invite me :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

sokauoc said:


> Lodged EOI today to NSW with 55 Points. Hope they will invite me :fingerscrossed:


Good luck...


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello friends, is there anything new updates?


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Dear all,Is there anyone here studying at CSU.I need to know some information.


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Any one who got NSW invitation within last 2 weeks? it seems like that they stopped sending invitations


----------



## prasan (Apr 16, 2017)

sokauoc said:


> Any one who got NSW invitation within last 2 weeks? it seems like that they stopped sending invitations


Usually it takes around one month right ? i submitted my EOI on the 22nd of April


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

what's the state ? I applied for NSW . let's see


----------



## prasan (Apr 16, 2017)

Same state.. NSW


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

prasan said:


> Usually it takes around one month right ? i submitted my EOI on the 22nd of April



can't tell like that.. NSW invitation is totally a surprise, miracle etc..


----------



## prasan (Apr 16, 2017)

Sammani said:


> can't tell like that.. NSW invitation is totally a surprise, miracle etc..


ohh.. Is it.. Then fingers and everything crossed ! hehe


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

prasan said:


> ohh.. Is it.. Then fingers and everything crossed ! hehe


Since you are Software eng my opinion is rather to wait on NSW invite try to get increased your points.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Since you are Software eng my opinion is rather to wait on NSW invite try to get increased your points.


yeah i also thought so... 
As u have good IELTS marks try PTE. U may hit 79+


----------



## prasan (Apr 16, 2017)

Sammani said:


> yeah i also thought so...
> As u have good IELTS marks try PTE. U may hit 79+


by july i can claim another 5 points by experience. If no invitation by then, i can update the EOI i guess :S


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

prasan said:


> by july i can claim another 5 points by experience. If no invitation by then, i can update the EOI i guess :S



By July, you will be waiting for your visa after lodgement if u go for PTE now.


----------



## prasan (Apr 16, 2017)

Sammani said:


> By July, you will be waiting for your visa after lodgement if u go for PTE now.


hehe. True true. Have to prepare for this exam again noh.. That thought itself is a show stopper


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

I am with 55 without SS. have a hope though since NSW ranks based on the occupation not the points. Fingers crossed. If not , I have to do PTE and score 79 each.


----------



## prasan (Apr 16, 2017)

sokauoc said:


> I am with 55 without SS. have a hope though since NSW ranks based on the occupation not the points. Fingers crossed. If not , I have to do PTE and score 79 each.



Let's hope we'll get invited soon


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hello friends, is there anything new updates?


CO contacted yesterday. Asked for US PCC and medical. Have the medical tomorrow. USS PCC is still on the way 

not much progress these days, I guess.

Hope all of us will get this soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Guys,

Got the medical done yesterday. And when I came back home, to my surprise, I have received the US PCC, which was initially supposed to take about a month or so to be delivered. Got it in 11 days.

Now all docs are submitted. Waiting for the golden mail, I guess. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the medical done yesterday. And when I came back home, to my surprise, I have received the US PCC, which was initially supposed to take about a month or so to be delivered. Got it in 11 days.
> 
> Now all docs are submitted. Waiting for the golden mail, I guess. :fingerscrossed:




I wish you a speedy grant good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

@ Hasith,

wish u a speedy grant...


----------



## prasan (Apr 16, 2017)

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the medical done yesterday. And when I came back home, to my surprise, I have received the US PCC, which was initially supposed to take about a month or so to be delivered. Got it in 11 days.
> 
> Now all docs are submitted. Waiting for the golden mail, I guess. :fingerscrossed:


Great news and Good luck bro!!!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the medical done yesterday. And when I came back home, to my surprise, I have received the US PCC, which was initially supposed to take about a month or so to be delivered. Got it in 11 days.
> 
> Now all docs are submitted. Waiting for the golden mail, I guess. :fingerscrossed:


 Good luck with the future proceedings Hasiths !


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the medical done yesterday. And when I came back home, to my surprise, I have received the US PCC, which was initially supposed to take about a month or so to be delivered. Got it in 11 days.
> 
> Now all docs are submitted. Waiting for the golden mail, I guess. :fingerscrossed:


Great News bro. Best of the luck for grant.


----------



## Travice (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi all 

I have recieved a positive Assessment from ACS for the ICT Business Analyst with 60 points which includes the State Sponsership 5points. Will submitting the EOI this week. 

Question is that, do I need to have the police report ? This is going to be a tough one since I work in Saudi.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Travice said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have recieved a positive Assessment from ACS for the ICT Business Analyst with 60 points which includes the State Sponsership 5points. Will submitting the EOI this week.
> 
> Question is that, do I need to have the police report ? This is going to be a tough one since I work in Saudi.


No. PCC is only needed at the VISA lodgement stage.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Travice said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have recieved a positive Assessment from ACS for the ICT Business Analyst with 60 points which includes the State Sponsership 5points. Will submitting the EOI this week.
> 
> Question is that, do I need to have the police report ? This is going to be a tough one since I work in Saudi.


Not to disappoint you but with 60 for the ICT BA will never get an EOI as per the current trend. the last cut off mark was 70 points as per the https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

try to increase your English points


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> Not to disappoint you but with 60 for the ICT BA will never get an EOI as per the current trend. the last cut off mark was 70 points as per the https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
> 
> try to increase your English points


Hi 
Any thought about cutoff marks for 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer?
I mean i have no idea about current trend. idea  ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

namai85 said:


> hi
> any thought about cutoff marks for 263111 - computer network and systems engineer?
> I mean i have no idea about current trend. Idea  ?


65-70


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> 65-70


Thanks.. Still stuck at skill assessment.. Going through last letter from current working company. and the headache was partner letters and salary slips from 3 government universities she worked.. They took so much time to give these details. it took around 2 months to complete those.. :frusty:

When i apply in for EOI/Skill select if i have 65 points what will happen i have selected two visa types as follows ? 










Will that negatively affect in any form ? I mean delay or is it good or bad ? i know 189 has more priority.. but for me i have 65 for 190 where i have 60 for 189. 

Any thought on this ? Kindly share your knowledge..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Namai85 said:


> Thanks.. Still stuck at skill assessment.. Going through last letter from current working company. and the headache was partner letters and salary slips from 3 government universities she worked.. They took so much time to give these details. it took around 2 months to complete those.. :frusty:
> 
> When i apply in for EOI/Skill select if i have 65 points what will happen i have selected two visa types as follows ?
> 
> ...




No problem selecting both 189 and 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alicecolin (Apr 12, 2017)

Best of luck for you


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks a lot Sounddonor, Sammani, Prasan, DN7C and SOKAUOC..

Good luck to you all too... May the Golden Email come in our way very soon op2:op2:


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Is there anyone who did skill assessment for "Diploma in Teaching" to claim partners points?


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Got NSW invitation today.


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

sokauoc said:


> Got NSW invitation today.


Congrats machan.. 

Cheers


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sokauoc said:


> Got NSW invitation today.



Congrats machan.


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Congrats machan.


Thanks machan


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Anyone know how to get PCC ? How long does it take to receive? can we do the medical before we are invited to apply visa?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sokauoc said:


> Anyone know how to get PCC ? How long does it take to receive? can we do the medical before we are invited to apply visa?


Take passport (bio page), identity card originals and photocopies(two from each) and the duly filled application with you. 

You can download the application from the web. 

https://www.police.lk/index.php/traffic-police/91-application-for-clearance-certificate

Also, take a stamped postal cover (the stamps should be the value of Rs.40) with your name and address written on properly.

Good luck.


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Take passport (bio page), identity card originals and photocopies(two from each) and the duly filled application with you.
> 
> You can download the application from the web.
> 
> ...


Thank you . Do we have to go and submit this to Head quarters ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sokauoc said:


> Thank you . Do we have to go and submit this to Head quarters ?




Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richendra (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi All,
Facilities Manager - ANZSCO 149913

I am waiting for the Vetassess approval for my application on 28th FEB – 17 , which I applied trough agent.
I have more than 7 years’ experience in this occupation.
Planning to sit for IELTS in this month.
My only worry is that I am already 39 and in next year Jan I will be 40. 

I think I am going with very tide schedule here.. what are your thought my Friends ?


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Richendra said:


> Hi All,
> Facilities Manager - ANZSCO 149913
> 
> I am waiting for the Vetassess approval for my application on 28th FEB – 17 , which I applied trough agent.
> ...


Do IELTS quickly so that you will be invited soon. Age is considered up to invitation . Soon you are get invited, you will be fine.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi after a little time... 

what's happening ? No one got a good news ha? 

Congrats Sokauoc for your invite !!!.. 

Here i am waiting and waiting ...


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hi after a little time...
> 
> what's happening ? No one got a good news ha?
> 
> ...



No ones getting grants after 26th April. There are only 2 grants only (Myimmitracker). Many say that the grants cap for this year has reached and we may have to wait until July to start the new financial year so they would resume the grants. Some people say it could be due to the budgeting process, which happened during last two weeks. 

Let's hope the delay is due to the budget and they will start issuing again. otherwise, 2 more months without nothing :violin:


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hasiths said:


> No ones getting grants after 26th April. There are only 2 grants only (Myimmitracker). Many say that the grants cap for this year has reached and we may have to wait until July to start the new financial year so they would resume the grants. Some people say it could be due to the budgeting process, which happened during last two weeks.
> 
> Let's hope the delay is due to the budget and they will start issuing again. otherwise, 2 more months without nothing :violin:


OMG... is there a limitation for grants per year? what is it? what s the source u got this info? anyway i think it must be due to budget so i can make my mind lol.


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi All, 

I lodge the visa (489) on 4th of April 2017 with all the documents including form 50 .
Did medicals on 19th but till today my status on immitracker shows received . when I check the other timelines CO normally assign after 3 weeks but in my case no CO after 5 weeks .is this the normal procedure ? or any suggestion why CO is not been assigned ?


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodge the visa (489) on 4th of April 2017 with all the documents including form 50 .
> Did medicals on 19th but till today my status on immitracker shows received . when I check the other timelines CO normally assign after 3 weeks but in my case no CO after 5 weeks .is this the normal procedure ? or any suggestion why CO is not been assigned ?


There is a delay even on granting VISAS these days. Don't worry.. As soon as they go back to normal working style, you will get a CO contact.

Reasons for the delay are thought to be,
(1) Australian Budget Process happening during last two weeks
(2) VISA grant cap has reached for this year, until July.
(3) High work load after changes in Skillselect and immigration laws.

These are only speculations. So keep the hopes up. :whoo: No one knows whats exactly happening on their end. 

Cheers!


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Sammani said:


> OMG... is there a limitation for grants per year? what is it? what s the source u got this info? anyway i think it must be due to budget so i can make my mind lol.


The VISA grant is not explicitly mentioned anywhere. But in the immi web site it says whether you will get a grant or not will depend on the available VISA positions in that year. So no one knows exactly.

Follow these two links to be aware of the grants and all these stories

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-671.html


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Hasiths said:


> There is a delay even on granting VISAS these days. Don't worry.. As soon as they go back to normal working style, you will get a CO contact.
> 
> Reasons for the delay are thought to be,
> (1) Australian Budget Process happening during last two weeks
> ...


The answer is (2). And only (2.)

As the financial year draws to a close, most of the year's allocation of permanent visas has been granted. 

DIBP has to grant the exact number of visas that they allowed to grant - the number that they were authorised to grant by Parliament for the current financial year, as stated in the approved Migration Program figures for the year. They can't go over this limit, so at this time of year, they have to become very precise, and there will be very few visas places left available to grant.

So grants flow freely for most of the financial year, but at this time of year they slow to a trickle, and by June there really is very few at all. 

During this time however, processing of cases continues as normal, as requirements are met and clearances are obtained - cases that are ready to grant are effectively kept aside, most to be granted within the first few weeks of July.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

kaju said:


> The answer is (2). And only (2.)
> 
> As the financial year draws to a close, most of the year's allocation of permanent visas has been granted.
> 
> ...




Nice explanation thank. Good to see mods jumped on to the thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey ,

If it reached the CAP that mean no visa issues ryt ? but I saw a person got the grant on 03rd May 17 . its for 189 .My understanding is that 189,190 and 489 is processed with the same CO team .Anyone can share what does meant by a Direct grant ? how a person would be eligible for a direct grant ?


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Direct grant means you will be given the PR without CO contacting you. This happens when you upload all the documents at once ( PCC and Medical) and there is no contradictory evidences. If CO cantact you, it takes additional 1- 3 months which will delay your grant.


----------



## kanishka (May 16, 2014)

Is there any chance to get 190 invitation for 65 with ss (261313) after july 1st ?. After July as far as I know most of the state will be opened again for the software engineers..


----------



## newuser2017 (Feb 2, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> Nice explanation thank. Good to see mods jumped on to the thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have restarted the granting process. :bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

That's good news


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

got my state nomination approved from NSW today. Received DIBP invitation to lodge visa.


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Please advise on PCC.

when filling PCC application ,

what did you fill for "High commission / Embassy/ Consulate Name ( Addressee and Name of Authority )". ?

Thank you.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sokauoc said:


> Please advise on PCC.
> 
> when filling PCC application ,
> 
> ...


As I remember, it's High Commission. 

Anyway, wait till somebody else confirms.


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

sokauoc said:


> Please advise on PCC.
> 
> when filling PCC application ,
> 
> ...


I put Australia High Commission and its Colombo Address.
and addressed to High Commissioner.

This would do I guess.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Guys,

Got my grant today. Hope you all get your visa soon. Thanks very much for help and being with me in this difficult time

Best Regards


----------



## newuser2017 (Feb 2, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Hope you all get your visa soon. Thanks very much for help and being with me in this difficult time
> 
> Best Regards


Congratulation dude...


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Hope you all get your visa soon. Thanks very much for help and being with me in this difficult time
> 
> Best Regards


Congratulations buddy!!:dance:


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

newuser2017 said:


> Congratulation dude...


Ha Ha


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Hope you all get your visa soon. Thanks very much for help and being with me in this difficult time
> 
> Best Regards


Congrats man.


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Congrats buddy


----------



## dirnthelord (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey guys, when we get the PR, does it specify if we have to enter Aus by some date? Like within 1 month/ 3 months etc?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

dirnthelord said:


> Hey guys, when we get the PR, does it specify if we have to enter Aus by some date? Like within 1 month/ 3 months etc?




Yes normally with in 12 months form your pcc and medical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirnthelord (Jan 20, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> Yes normally with in 12 months form your pcc and medical
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. 

So how long do you think that it will take for us to land on a job ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

dirnthelord said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> So how long do you think that it will take for us to land on a job ?




You already have a visa?? Job time is depend on your skill and luck . It could be two weeks to 6 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Hope you all get your visa soon. Thanks very much for help and being with me in this difficult time
> 
> Best Regards


Congrats machan,
All the very best for your future proceedings. May be will meet for a beer in Aussie one day 

Cheers!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Hasiths said:


> Congrats machan,
> 
> All the very best for your future proceedings. May be will meet for a beer in Aussie one day
> 
> ...




Thanks bro why not . Hope you will get your visa soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey Sanjeewa,,

Congrats .... 

Sammani


----------



## Richendra (Mar 11, 2012)

*Vetassess duration after the verification call*

Hi All,

I have submitted my application on 28th FEB trough Agent and Vetassess people called me to check details on my work experience. I had a long conversation with them and they asked details of my working experience what I do what are my current responsibilities but I have missed out to highlight some.. 

So question is how long they will take to give the approval 
are they looking in to 100% match what I have mentioned in the service letter ?

They still not asked anything from my employer.


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Hope you all get your visa soon. Thanks very much for help and being with me in this difficult time
> 
> Best Regards


Congrats Bro..!! Cheers


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Richendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my application on 28th FEB trough Agent and Vetassess people called me to check details on my work experience. I had a long conversation with them and they asked details of my working experience what I do what are my current responsibilities but I have missed out to highlight some..
> 
> ...


Sorry bro.. No Idea.. Post that question on the following thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Richendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What did they actually asked ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Hey Sanjeewa,,
> 
> Congrats ....
> 
> Sammani




Dear brother,

What is the IED of your visa? When is the planned date?
Very glad to hear that u got your visa.. it encourages us too..

Sammani


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Dear brother,
> 
> What is the IED of your visa? When is the planned date?
> Very glad to hear that u got your visa.. it encourages us too..
> ...


thanks, sammani! IDE is 2018 feb..

Still no planning date to go to oz.. 

You will also get the visa soon

Good luck :couch2:


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi All ,

Any grants today ??


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

GANEWAN said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Any grants today ??


Are you on 489 visa process? what's the time frame for that?

Sammani


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Yap on 489 ,Time frame are similar to you .

got the nomination after 4 months applied on 4th April 2017 with all the documents .

till waiting for the Visa grant ...


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Guys I am here to announce one of the happiest days of my life. I visited this thread about an year ago and inspired by your success in PTE. Even after all sort of research, I determined to give ielts another go, for the sixth time in past 3 years, in a different venue and under a new administration (BC Kandy, drove 3hrs, two days). 

Wow! it worked really well and they gave me 7.5 in speaking yet usual 6.5 in writing. All are my faults, carelessness and reluctance to a change. That was in march...

Time passed, I did usual internet digging into pte, nothing really happened. But one day, all of a sudden, I bought gold mock test pack and went ahead to book exam after few days. 
I really had around 3 weeks, practiced only during office breaks. On 3rd of june I took the exam at ACBT (they started very recently). 

In the evening of 4th june I had results with me. 
Wow! Can't believe my eyes, All four had more than 70. 
Feel really happy about it guys, thanks for your input.

Finally, I would highly recommend this test over ielts. No stress, no standing in queues, easy registration, quick result, they really assess what is required for visas. (We do not need to write fine pieces of articles like journalists or professional writers to perform our duties). Anyone need information regarding this, I am more than happy to help.

Guys I thought of publishing this experience here since main pte thread is full of "ape allapu rate buwalagen". Sometimes exaggerated claims can mislead persons. So, this is a local experience.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

IMG_SL said:


> Guys I am here to announce one of the happiest days of my life. I visited this thread about an year ago and inspired by your success in PTE. Even after all sort of research, I determined to give ielts another go, for the sixth time in past 3 years, in a different venue and under a new administration (BC Kandy, drove 3hrs, two days).
> 
> Wow! it worked really well and they gave me 7.5 in speaking yet usual 6.5 in writing. All are my faults, carelessness and reluctance to a change. That was in march...
> 
> ...


This meake two of us. My story is somewhat simillar to yours. Congratulations on your achievement.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Guys I am here to announce one of the happiest days of my life. I visited this thread about an year ago and inspired by your success in PTE. Even after all sort of research, I determined to give ielts another go, for the sixth time in past 3 years, in a different venue and under a new administration (BC Kandy, drove 3hrs, two days).
> 
> Wow! it worked really well and they gave me 7.5 in speaking yet usual 6.5 in writing. All are my faults, carelessness and reluctance to a change. That was in march...
> 
> ...


I know how it feel bro congratz!! failing IELTS is not your fault its a scam. Most of our folks still can't understand that and die on IELTS.... 

By looking at your score you can score 79 each and get 20 points in the pte exam if you want to get 20


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

DN7C said:


> This meake two of us. My story is somewhat simillar to yours. Congratulations on your achievement.


Thanks machan. Really relieved.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

sounddonor said:


> I know how it feel bro congratz!! failing IELTS is not your fault its a scam. Most of our folks still can't understand that and die on IELTS....
> 
> By looking at your score you can score 79 each and get 20 points in the pte exam if you want to get 20


True machan. I'll do my best to make people aware about PTE.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello,

I have a doubt about medicals and visa granting process. I'm aware that while pregnant it is not recommended to conduct x-ray examination and this may delay the visa processing. 

(Wife five months pregnant)
So, is it possible me to apply for visa now and hold the process till baby is delivered.
In some older threads, I found out some people have followed that path.
I did search in DIBP web regarding same and couldn't find anything relevant.

Can I proceed in that way??

There is another big concern bothering me these days. People are so worried about 2017/JULY visa changes. Are there any risk that DIBP going to cancel the 189 visa?? or tough laws to 189 process.

Are you aware of these?


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

From where did you get information about the suspension of 189 visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a doubt about medicals and visa granting process. I'm aware that while pregnant it is not recommended to conduct x-ray examination and this may delay the visa processing.
> 
> ...


You have not even submitted your EOI from the looks of your signature 

You have a long way to go before you start worrying about any of the questions you have asked in the post

Do not believe in rumours or what is going to happen in future and concentrate on submitting your EOI would be my advise

Cheers


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

chamku said:


> From where did you get information about the suspension of 189 visa?


Don't worry it will not happen soon


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi Friends
I am trying to attempt Pte academic, yet my worry is Repeat sentence,Re-tell lecture seems way too difficult.. (I have bought Gold Test Preparation Kit from https://www.ptepractice.com and was going through sample questions )

I have done *IELTS* 3 times, 

*First attempt *

Writing 8 
Listening 7 
Reading 5.5 
Speaking 6.5. 

*Second attempt*

Writing 7 
Listening 6 
Reading 6
Speaking 7.5 

*Third attempt*

Writing 6.5 
Listening 7 
Reading 5.5
Speaking 7

In IELTS most worrying part was reading! but it seems speaking is toughest in PTE when it is compared with Repeat sentence etc

I don't know how you guys managed to passed PTE, it seems its more difficult. Do they have partial marks Repeat sentence ? and is this exam evaluated by computers or real humans ?


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Namai85 said:


> Hi Friends
> I am trying to attempt Pte academic, yet my worry is Repeat sentence,Re-tell lecture seems way too difficult.. (I have bought Gold Test Preparation Kit from https://www.ptepractice.com and was going through sample questions )
> 
> I have done *IELTS* 3 times,
> ...


Yes you are correct about repeat sentence. It is tough to remember and repeat. They give marks to each correct word. 
Point is, repeating all the words will give you maximum marks for content, but if you waited or struggled to say those words you will loose marks for fluency and pronunciation. Those are important sections. 
What I did is, repeat sentences without disturbing fluency and pronunciation. In that process I might have lost few words...

Please follow "Navjot Brar's" Utube channel. There are plenty of tips. 

You can do it. 

Reading is the most challenging for me, since the limited time. You should not allocate much time for MCQs.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Namai85 said:


> Hi Friends
> I am trying to attempt Pte academic, yet my worry is Repeat sentence,Re-tell lecture seems way too difficult.. (I have bought Gold Test Preparation Kit from https://www.ptepractice.com and was going through sample questions )
> 
> I have done *IELTS* 3 times,
> ...


Good to hear that you are moving away from a bloody scam..

Don't worry about repeat sentences tell as much as you can that part is not carrying more marks.

But re-tell lecture is very important need to practice it very well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Namai85 said:


> Hi Friends
> I am trying to attempt Pte academic, yet my worry is Repeat sentence,Re-tell lecture seems way too difficult.. (I have bought Gold Test Preparation Kit from https://www.ptepractice.com and was going through sample questions )
> 
> I have done *IELTS* 3 times,
> ...


All The answers are totally evaluated by computers end to end.
No human intervention at any stage

Cheers


----------



## sokauoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Any Grant ?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

YankeeD,

Where are you? Congratulations brother !!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> YankeeD,
> 
> Where are you? Congratulations brother !!!


Ha Ha how do you know that he got the grant! ???


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sounddonor said:


> Ha Ha how do you know that he got the grant! ???


See immitracker brother !!!


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

Sammani said:


> YankeeD,
> 
> Where are you? Congratulations brother !!!


what can I say, wow! I was so tired of the waiting period and voila! 

Received the merry call in the morning from my agent regarding the grant and now I'm in cloud nine! 

for those who are waiting for their grant,trust me it will come; it may take some extra time,heck in mine it took 237 days exact but it is well worth the wait. just don't lose your mind.

Again thanks everyone,specially our local ( Sri Lankan ) gang,those IELTS gurus,pointers and those who encourgaged me not to lose my mind.

I hope you all will get your grants soon 

p.s : I've updated my signature to reflect my timeline


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

YankeeD said:


> what can I say, wow! I was so tired of the waiting period and voila!
> 
> Received the merry call in the morning from my agent regarding the grant and now I'm in cloud nine!
> 
> ...


Congrtz!!


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

YankeeD said:


> what can I say, wow! I was so tired of the waiting period and voila!
> 
> Received the merry call in the morning from my agent regarding the grant and now I'm in cloud nine!
> 
> ...



Congrats Machan


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

YankeeD said:


> what can I say, wow! I was so tired of the waiting period and voila!
> 
> Received the merry call in the morning from my agent regarding the grant and now I'm in cloud nine!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Bro !opcorn:


----------



## crisp (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Guys

Who are some good consultants to start the process with? I believe the cost is somewhat the same everywhere


----------



## aims (Jun 21, 2016)

HI Folks,

Just found this thread. I have lodged my Visa on 22nd Septemper 2017. through a MARA agent. Just want to know how long will it take to request medicals. Still I ddn't receive any request.


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi guys, have any of you applied with a top up degree or know anyone who has? will top up degree be considered equivalent to a Australian Bachelors degree? Its a Sri Lankan college Higher International diploma followed by final year top up degree from a UK uni.


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,
I have applied for NSW Far South Coast sponsorship as my occupation is under pro-rata to receive invitation under Family Sponsorship. Is there any Srilankan from this region? Or if anyone can share some information about this region it would be appreciated. (Job prospects in IT, Living condition, Cost of living..etc)

Sam


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Sanjay8789 said:


> Hi guys, have any of you applied with a top up degree or know anyone who has? will top up degree be considered equivalent to a Australian Bachelors degree? Its a Sri Lankan college Higher International diploma followed by final year top up degree from a UK uni.


Hi Sanjay,

I have completed somewhat a similar top-up degree. I'd be interested to know the outcome too as I have just begun my journey to AussieLand. However, a top up is no different to a full time uni degree. All you do is match your HND/Diploma results and gain entrance to the final year of a uni. I think the Uni should be able to provide a letter regarding this.

Keep me posted. Good luck!

RIF


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi Sanjay,
> 
> I have completed somewhat a similar top-up degree. I'd be interested to know the outcome too as I have just begun my journey to AussieLand. However, a top up is no different to a full time uni degree. All you do is match your HND/Diploma results and gain entrance to the final year of a uni. I think the Uni should be able to provide a letter regarding this.
> 
> ...


I really hope so, but Dnt know whther I DIBP would be okay with validating a 1 year final degree as equivalent to 3 years of bachelors.


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

You have to hand in your HND/Diploma certificate too I guess. Your Final year alone wouldn't do. 

-RIF


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> You have to hand in your HND/Diploma certificate too I guess. Your Final year alone wouldn't do.
> 
> -RIF


what if the Diploma awarding college in Sri Lanka is not recognised as equivalent to an Australian Diploma?


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Sanjay8789 said:


> what if the Diploma awarding college in Sri Lanka is not recognised as equivalent to an Australian Diploma?


The UK Uni wouldn't have accepted you into the Final Year if the Diploma had not been up to standards. Chances are that a UK qualification gets approved around the world. I have yet to check with mine so I maybe jumping the gun. Let's wait and see... 

In the meantime, you will have to take the assessment to confirm yours. I am a QS and I have to start mine with AIQS soon. I am compiling my documents these days. 

I'd also appreciate if anyone in the forum could help us with a similar background who was granted one.


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> The UK Uni wouldn't have accepted you into the Final Year if the Diploma had not been up to standards. Chances are that a UK qualification gets approved around the world. I have yet to check with mine so I maybe jumping the gun. Let's wait and see...
> 
> In the meantime, you will have to take the assessment to confirm yours. I am a QS and I have to start mine with AIQS soon. I am compiling my documents these days.
> 
> I'd also appreciate if anyone in the forum could help us with a similar background who was granted one.


yep, thats right. But I have got the country education profile list for Sri lanka.
and even ICBT diplomas(awarded by ICBT) not considered as the same level to Australian Diplomas. when are you planning to apply for assessement? and what are your qualifications, if you dnt mind me askig?


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

From what I recall, ICBT had issues with Edexcel SL. Edexcel withdrew their programme leaving ICBT to provide their own Diplomas (I don't know if it's recognized. Check with the University Grants Commission, Ward Place-CMB 7). But as long as you finish the degree with the Uni that ICBT has partnered with, I don't see any problems that may arise.

I have my Edexcel HND in QS. Final Year Degree from LSBU, UK- both are recognised by SL. Planning to apply for assessment with AIQS by November as I have a month or two to complete my 3 years' post qualification experience.
*fingers Crossed!*


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> From what I recall, ICBT had issues with Edexcel SL. Edexcel withdrew their programme leaving ICBT to provide their own Diplomas (I don't know if it's recognized. Check with the University Grants Commission, Ward Place-CMB 7). But as long as you finish the degree with the Uni that ICBT has partnered with, I don't see any problems that may arise.
> 
> I have my Edexcel HND in QS. Final Year Degree from LSBU, UK- both are recognised by SL. Planning to apply for assessment with AIQS by November as I have a month or two to complete my 3 years' post qualification experience.
> *fingers Crossed!*



Im pretty sure, you would be fine, since your HND is awarded by edexcel and the final year degree by LSBU. 
All the Best


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank a lot bro!

Keep me posted. And good luck to you too. I shall keep you updated about my outcomes! 

-RIF


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Thank a lot bro!
> 
> Keep me posted. And good luck to you too. I shall keep you updated about my outcomes!
> 
> -RIF


Please do, and do let me know, if you get to know about anyone who got a Sri Lankan diploma and then did final year.


----------



## 3mr (Nov 7, 2017)

*Please help - Any chance to get through 190 visa*

Hi,
I am new to the forum. Need some help regarding Ausie migartion under 190

I am able to score only 160 points. Do I have any chance of getting the invitation under 190 skilled migration scheme. I am to apply as a Software Engineer.

points

ge - 15
English - 10
degree - 15 (Software Engineer)
experience - 15
state sponsorship - 5

total - 60

Please help

Thanks


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

3mr said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forum. Need some help regarding Ausie migartion under 190
> 
> I am able to score only 160 points. Do I have any chance of getting the invitation under 190 skilled migration scheme. I am to apply as a Software Engineer.
> ...


It would be very hard to get an invite with 60 points. Try to increase your points.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

3mr said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forum. Need some help regarding Ausie migartion under 190
> 
> I am able to score only 160 points. Do I have any chance of getting the invitation under 190 skilled migration scheme. I am to apply as a Software Engineer.
> ...



How Old are yu mate?


----------



## lyfiher (Nov 7, 2017)

anybody know about withdrawing EPF and ETF when migrating ?. How long does it take to get the EPF ?. Can we get the whole amount at once ?


----------



## 3mr (Nov 7, 2017)

*pls help*



samlk said:


> It would be very hard to get an invite with 60 points. Try to increase your points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


I am 41.

you have been selected with 60 points right ? Was it 189 or 190 scheme ?

To improve I need to get 8 each in IELTS. quite a hard target. 
please advise.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

3mr said:


> I am 41.
> 
> you have been selected with 60 points right ? Was it 189 or 190 scheme ?
> 
> ...


You don't need to do IELTS. If you have scored 7 in each IELTS band, you can get 20 points with PTE Academic.
Most of us here have done that exam and got successful results.


----------



## 3mr (Nov 7, 2017)

3mr said:


> I am 41.
> 
> you have been selected with 60 points right ? Was it 189 or 190 scheme ?
> 
> ...





IMG_SL said:


> You don't need to do IELTS. If you have scored 7 in each IELTS band, you can get 20 points with PTE Academic.
> Most of us here have done that exam and got successful results.


Thanks

So you recommend me to take PTE. 
Can you please advise me on any preparation material for the exam.

Thanks


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

3mr said:


> Thanks
> 
> So you recommend me to take PTE.
> Can you please advise me on any preparation material for the exam.
> ...


There are few books and youtube videos.

- Macmillan PTE test builder...
- Kenny N PTE Academic book...
- Check Navjot Brar's youtube channel for valuable tips.
- Another one is E2Language youtube channel.

Those books are available in the web. Others will give you more input soon.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

IMG_SL said:


> There are few books and youtube videos.
> 
> - Macmillan PTE test builder...
> - Kenny N PTE Academic book...
> ...


plus the PTE-A thread on this Forum


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

DN7C said:


> plus the PTE-A thread on this Forum


Ohh I forgot that. 
That was the inspiration...


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

IMG_SL said:


> Ohh I forgot that.
> That was the inspiration...


YES !

The first 100 pages took me to 65+ points 
The more you read, the more you find valuable advice from thousands of PTE applicants.

:third:


----------



## 3mr (Nov 7, 2017)

nir said:


> How Old are yu mate?


Thanks
so you got selected with 60 points right ? was it 189 or 190

Does it mean I stand a chance with 60 points under 190 scheme

thanks


----------



## 3mr (Nov 7, 2017)

Do I have to show proof of fund ?

Can I show my EPF balance as proof ?


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, I have. For QLD and I had to show a job offer. It's a bit tricky to get selected with 60 points. So, get PTE done


----------



## 3mr (Nov 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> plus the PTE-A thread on this Forum


 Can you please share think of the thread 
thanks


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

3mr said:


> Can you please share think of the thread
> thanks


here's the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

3mr said:


> Can you please share think of the thread
> thanks


Also, here's another compilation of important links and tips http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-1635.html#post12015801


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

Guys whats the best place to get medicals done in Sri Lanka?

Anyone can comments about the cost associated with it?


----------



## Richendra (Mar 11, 2012)

Dear All,

It is very disappointing date for me.. I got my IELTS results I Have 6.5 Each.. before this I did PTE 3 times I got S-6/R-5.8/W-5.6/L-5.8 almost same results all 3 times but slight change on writing. I got VET assessment approved for Facilities Manager & I am getting 40 yrs on 23rd Jan 2018 with 60 points I expect to to submit EOI today after receiving the result.. 

But my faith deciding by this this English test..

I have done my MSC in SCM 1 & half years a go ..I submit for VET assessment with my CIM qualification and I have.. 

Now I don't know really what to do.. 

its looks like I need to find alternative option now..


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

Richendra said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It is very disappointing date for me.. I got my IELTS results I Have 6.5 Each.. before this I did PTE 3 times I got S-6/R-5.8/W-5.6/L-5.8 almost same results all 3 times but slight change on writing. I got VET assessment approved for Facilities Manager & I am getting 40 yrs on 23rd Jan 2018 with 60 points I expect to to submit EOI today after receiving the result..
> 
> ...


Can you share all your scores here including dates? in excel screenshot or something? Which areas in PTE are you facing problems?

Something like the one I attached here, I want to see if I can help you.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Richendra said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It is very disappointing date for me.. I got my IELTS results I Have 6.5 Each.. before this I did PTE 3 times I got S-6/R-5.8/W-5.6/L-5.8 almost same results all 3 times but slight change on writing. I got VET assessment approved for Facilities Manager & I am getting 40 yrs on 23rd Jan 2018 with 60 points I expect to to submit EOI today after receiving the result..
> 
> ...


Hey Richendra,

Never give up. I too did ielts 5 or 6 times. Then got desired result from PTE.
Can you tell what resources you used for PTE?
It is normally possible to get 65.


----------



## Richendra (Mar 11, 2012)

IMG_SL said:


> Hey Richendra,
> 
> Never give up. I too did ielts 5 or 6 times. Then got desired result from PTE.
> Can you tell what resources you used for PTE?
> It is normally possible to get 65.



I was really hurry to do PTE & IELTS.. 
I used Macmillan.. But I don't know this is the best one.. I never used PTE gold test material.. Maybe I always rushed to do it but I really don't understand it. 

When I reach 40 I need to score 8 each in PTE ... Wonder how I get it..


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Richendra said:


> I was really hurry to do PTE & IELTS..
> I used Macmillan.. But I don't know this is the best one.. I never used PTE gold test material.. Maybe I always rushed to do it but I really don't understand it.
> 
> When I reach 40 I need to score 8 each in PTE ... Wonder how I get it..


Macmillan is a practice book. I think you mostly need the tips.
If you try again with PTE, 
these youtube channels are really helpfull. 

1) Navjot brar and E2language. 
2) Another practice book is kenny N.

PTE 79 each is not that hard...

Please wait for other's opinions as well.

Can't you get partner skill points and state sponsorship point.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

crisp said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Who are some good consultants to start the process with? I believe the cost is somewhat the same everywhere


Do it yourself ,you could do it by only referring this forum.
I was registered with 2 agents before.but they have no idea.they just read the sites .
I finally decided to do it my own and I have got my skills assessment done and lodge one eoi.
You can do it yourself surely.


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

sarah.nimendry said:


> Do it yourself ,you could do it by only referring this forum.
> I was registered with 2 agents before.but they have no idea.they just read the sites .
> I finally decided to do it my own and I have got my skills assessment done and lodge one eoi.
> You can do it yourself surely.


Hi,

Why don't you do PTE Academic instead of IELTS and get a further 10-20 points? Increases the chance of getting the invitation faster.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why don't you do PTE Academic instead of IELTS and get a further 10-20 points? Increases the chance of getting the invitation faster.


Since there is no sponsorship from any state for my current assessment from EA (telecom technical officer_positive), I applied for another assessment from TRA.,
Yes brother, hope to do in near future.still I don't know anything about pte and these days I am referring this forum and find it is worth doing pte,

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

sarah.nimendry said:


> Since there is no sponsorship from any state for my current assessment from EA (telecom technical officer_positive), I applied for another assessment from TRA.,
> Yes brother, hope to do in near future.still I don't know anything about pte and these days I am referring this forum and find it is worth doing pte,
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


The PTE forum proved extremely useful to me. ACBT does PTE-A every day. Worth a check. Let me know if you need the reference books and docs later on perhaps. Would be happy to share with fellow Lankans.

Good luck to you and all the best!


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> The PTE forum proved extremely useful to me. ACBT does PTE-A every day. Worth a check. Let me know if you need the reference books and docs later on perhaps. Would be happy to share with fellow Lankans.
> 
> Good luck to you and all the best!



Thanks mate,,

Please share what you referred


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi friends,

How long does it takes to issue PCC in Sri Lanka after we apply it.
And how could we apply that,online or ?


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

sarah.nimendry said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> How long does it takes to issue PCC in Sri Lanka after we apply it.
> And how could we apply that,online or ?


You can do it online.it took them like 2 weeks to send to Singapore.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

sarah.nimendry said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> How long does it takes to issue PCC in Sri Lanka after we apply it.
> And how could we apply that,online or ?


Do it online, I applied about three weeks ago and yet to receive the letter.
My case had three police stations, that may be the reason for little delay.


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

IMG_SL said:


> Do it online, I applied about three weeks ago and yet to receive the letter.
> My case had three police stations, that may be the reason for little delay.


Yeah, I had my police division incorrect one time and it took them 1 month plus to process. When I reapplied with the correct one just took two weeks. I only had one address though.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

*Pcc*

Thank you friends GWARN and IMG SL for your reply.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

I am going to lodge my EOI , But still my husband didn't do IELTS. Will that affect my EOI or the entire process. But he will do soon.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

infie said:


> I am going to lodge my EOI , But still my husband didn't do IELTS. Will that affect my EOI or the entire process. But he will do soon.



You can proceed without having husband' ielts, you need it in the visa lodging.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

sarah.nimendry said:


> You can proceed without having husband' ielts, you need it in the visa lodging.


Thank you so much for the quick reply. May i ask you few more questions ?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

infie said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply. May i ask you few more questions ?



Yes,you may


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

*A*



infie said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply. May i ask you few more questions ?


Yes,you may


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

I want to know about the process of 190 & 489. I know roughly. But i need a clear picture. I went through so many threads, but still got some confusing things. What is pre invitation and with parallel to the EOI , how to apply states under 190 or 489?


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

sarah.nimendry said:


> Yes,you may


PTE Acedemic is fine just as IELTS right? They give 20 points for above 80 ?


----------



## chamil (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi , i'm new for fourm .i am an electrician and submitted my eoi with 60 points on 3rd january .489 visa family sponsored .


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

*Pte*



infie said:


> PTE Acedemic is fine just as IELTS right? They give 20 points for above 80 ?



Yes, 100% same ( 79 or above )


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

chamil said:


> Hi , i'm new for fourm .i am an electrician and submitted my eoi with 60 points on 3rd january .489 visa family sponsored .



Hi mate,,

Your skills assessment from TRA right ?
So how long did it take to issue the outcome after submitting.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

sarah.nimendry said:


> Yes, 100% same ( 79 or above )




I want to know about the process of 190 & 489. I know roughly. But i need a clear picture. I went through so many threads, but still got some confusing things. What is pre invitation and with parallel to the EOI , how to apply states under 190 or 489? 


__________________


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

infie said:


> I want to know about the process of 190 & 489. I know roughly. But i need a clear picture. I went through so many threads, but still got some confusing things. What is pre invitation and with parallel to the EOI , how to apply states under 190 or 489?
> 
> 
> __________________


Hi infie,

Different states have different process and various documents. According to the STATE ELIGIBILITY SUMMARY (You may refer https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/) you occupation are in the demands lists of New South Wales, Tasmania, Victoria and South Australia. For 190 visa you may be granted 5 points from the state and for 489, it is 10 points

First of all you submit you EOI, In EOIs you can select any state or specific state, you better to submit separate EOI for each state as some states (ex – South Australia) they request to select them only.

SA - Skilled migrants

NSW - https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/

VIC - https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/

You may find the required documents and all the guidelines for states’ official websites above.



For example,

If I consider 489 visa in South Australia,

You need 80 of total points (with 10 points given by the state) as your 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer is in the SPECIAL CONDITIONS APPLY so you need Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required (you can only apply for 489 visa for south Australia) and if you have 70 points you most probably can get invitation from SA. Then you can submit required documents with you EOI number and 200 AUD (for other states the fee may direr) to the SA and they may send you the invitation around a period of month. Please refer other states’ sites and contact the forum if you need more infor. We/I ready to reply share what we know


----------



## chamil (Dec 25, 2017)

86 days


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

sarah.nimendry said:


> Hi infie,
> 
> Different states have different process and various documents. According to the STATE ELIGIBILITY SUMMARY (You may refer https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/) you occupation are in the demands lists of New South Wales, Tasmania, Victoria and South Australia. For 190 visa you may be granted 5 points from the state and for 489, it is 10 points
> 
> ...


Thank you Thank you Thank you


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

*Pre invite*



infie said:


> I want to know about the process of 190 & 489. I know roughly. But i need a clear picture. I went through so many threads, but still got some confusing things. What is pre invitation and with parallel to the EOI , how to apply states under 190 or 489?




pre invitation = After you submit an EOI and select a preferred specific state Then they will notify you to submit the required to document their state. After that you can submit the doc to them and the fee .


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

sarah.nimendry said:


> Hi infie,
> 
> Different states have different process and various documents. According to the STATE ELIGIBILITY SUMMARY (You may refer https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/) you occupation are in the demands lists of New South Wales, Tasmania, Victoria and South Australia. For 190 visa you may be granted 5 points from the state and for 489, it is 10 points
> 
> ...



These links were really helpful Dear. 

May I ask 1 more question. 

I want to try 489 & South Australia. Is it fine to apply that? The process is fast it seems. But it is not a PR but a pathway for PR. I know that. What I want to know is 

Do they invite soon than the other states? Is it truly a bit fast ?
If I have 70 , is there any chance that I might get during this year ?
If i could go there after 2 years is it extremely hard to get PR?


One more, What about the next financial year ? If our EOI s are NOT SELECTED by then ,what will happen for those? 

Thank You.


----------



## chamil (Dec 25, 2017)

sarah.nimendry said:


> chamil said:
> 
> 
> > Hi , i'm new for fourm .i am an electrician and submitted my eoi with 60 points on 3rd january .489 visa family sponsored .
> ...


 86 days


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

infie said:


> These links were really helpful Dear.
> 
> May I ask 1 more question.
> 
> ...




Dear Friend,,

If you have 70 points (then total is 80 with ss points),it is totally fine to apply 489 visa.Most of people in this forum and my friends got invitation within a month.And according to the trend and views of the people,it will be a challenging year for 189 and even for 190 visas for other states.so if you have total of 80 points,,just apply for 489 for SA because no one has left the country without getting PR.
And do submit EOIs for 189,190 visas too.don't be late because ape allapu rate yaluwo late wenne na.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

sarah.nimendry said:


> Dear Friend,,
> 
> If you have 70 points (then total is 80 with ss points),it is totally fine to apply 489 visa.Most of people in this forum and my friends got invitation within a month.And according to the trend and views of the people,it will be a challenging year for 189 and even for 190 visas for other states.so if you have total of 80 points,,just apply for 489 for SA because no one has left the country without getting PR.
> And do submit EOIs for 189,190 visas too.don't be late because ape allapu rate yaluwo late wenne na.


Seriously Eka nm aththa. Bt I have 70 with SS , With Husbands Skill Assesment 75 
For SA 70 Enough right?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Cancelled


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

infie said:


> Seriously Eka nm aththa. Bt I have 70 with SS , With Husbands Skill Assesment 75
> For SA 70 Enough right?


As you are in high point category,,unfortunately currently its 80 points (previously it was 85 and dropped down to 80 now).keep watching the sites,,may be,they can drop down to 75 or anything can happen..
Did you go through NSW and other states.you could have a chance for this points neda.I suggest you to submit eoi and later on you can update it anytime when you get extra points without impacting the DOE.

Good luck


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

infie said:


> Seriously Eka nm aththa. Bt I have 70 with SS , With Husbands Skill Assesment 75
> For SA 70 Enough right?


Hi mate,

As I know, we should have a job offer in order to apply SA.
check on that.I was also trying to apply SA previously. but becoz of that job offer thing given that up.
by the way which ANZ code did you apply. 2613*?


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> As I know, we should have a job offer in order to apply SA.
> check on that.I was also trying to apply SA previously. but becoz of that job offer thing given that up.
> by the way which ANZ code did you apply. 2613*?


2631111 ohh is that so ? But they say it's 75 & we don't need job offers neda? I mean on that Site?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

infie said:


> 2631111 ohh is that so ? But they say it's 75 & we don't need job offers neda? I mean on that Site?


sorry , just came to know that,no need an jobn offer.
for these occupations, it showing as 'special conditions apply' now.before 3/4 months back it showed as 'Available'.
as the quota filling it changed for 'special conditions apply' .
I think it may require additional reqirements for eligible now.
I will search them and let you gouyz know once i got it.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

infie said:


> 2631111 ohh is that so ? But they say it's 75 & we don't need job offers neda? I mean on that Site?




High Points

Nomination process

you dont need job offer ,


but

QUOTE from the SA government site.
If you have 80 points (including state nomination points) on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s (DIBP) points test, you will be able to access additional occupations (special conditions and Supplementary Skilled List)


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

sarah.nimendry said:


> High Points
> 
> Nomination process
> 
> ...


yeah..correct..i'm mixed up with NT.Appologies.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

If u r free then answer me pleae. If I am on student visa with an active EOI what will happen if i get an invitation? My student visa will get cancelled or my PR offer will get cancelled?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

infie said:


> If u r free then answer me pleae. If I am on student visa with an active EOI what will happen if i get an invitation? My student visa will get cancelled or my PR offer will get cancelled?




No pr cancellation I believe. Experts will answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,

Guys i need an advice on the below.

I have applied for 189 with 65 points ( 261313 ) in august. But seems like there is no hope for 189 (65points) before june.
Therefore i would like to apply for 489(F). My concerns are,

1.will it take more than 1 year to get visa grants for 489.
2. When do we need to pay visa fees if we get an invitation for 489. (its fine with me, if I need to pay the visa fees in the end of the visa process, cos then i can wait for 189 in the same time)

Please advice me on this. Thanks


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys i need an advice on the below.
> 
> ...


Hi Jana,

I don't know much about the 489. But I see that you have attempted IELTS and have gone ahead with 10 points. Just a suggestion- Why don't you try doing PTE Academic and go for 79+ that will give you 20 points for English? That way I think you can get 75 points. You would probably get an invitation in the next round itself under 189 (if you are not one of the pro-rata occupations). You have a lot of PTE coaching in CMB these days and it's fairly easy to score 79+, unlike IELTS.

Good luck!


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys i need an advice on the below.
> 
> ...


1.not sure about the time.most probably you will get the grant in between 2 to 12 months.

2.you have to pay the visa fee with beginning of the visa process,i.e..when you lodge the visa,,you must pay the fee,,then only they start processing.

Good luck.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> I don't know much about the 489. But I see that you have attempted IELTS and have gone ahead with 10 points. Just a suggestion- Why don't you try doing PTE Academic and go for 79+ that will give you 20 points for English? That way I think you can get 75 points. You would probably get an invitation in the next round itself under 189 (if you are not one of the pro-rata occupations). You have a lot of PTE coaching in CMB these days and it's fairly easy to score 79+, unlike IELTS.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Rif,

The thing is, I tried PTE once. But my score was (L/R/S/W - 52/ 59/36/71)  so i gave up the hope.
Anyway can u recommend me a place to go for PTE training. I think the best option is to consider doing PTE again.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

sarah.nimendry said:


> 1.not sure about the time.most probably you will get the grant in between 2 to 12 months.
> 
> 2.you have to pay the visa fee with beginning of the visa process,i.e..when you lodge the visa,,you must pay the fee,,then only they start processing.
> 
> Good luck.


HI Sarah,

Thanks for the information. 
Hmm.. thats why im still waiting for 189


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi Rif,
> 
> The thing is, I tried PTE once. But my score was (L/R/S/W - 52/ 59/36/71)  so i gave up the hope.
> Anyway can u recommend me a place to go for PTE training. I think the best option is to consider doing PTE again.


Hi Jana,

It's quite simple. Especially for a person who has 7+ scores in IELTS. There's a guy who trains people for PTE-A in Colombo. I got him to help me within 3 days (during my short vacation). You have to get the idea of scoring first. After picking the key scoring methods, it is easy to get 79+. Check the PTE main thread in this forum-very helpful. Also let me know if you are interested in coaching classes. Would be happy to share his contact details.

Good luck!


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> It's quite simple. Especially for a person who has 7+ scores in IELTS. There's a guy who trains people for PTE-A in Colombo. I got him to help me within 3 days (during my short vacation). You have to get the idea of scoring first. After picking the key scoring methods, it is easy to get 79+. Check the PTE main thread in this forum-very helpful. Also let me know if you are interested in coaching classes. Would be happy to share his contact details.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Rif,

Could you please share the contact. Thanks alot.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Jana143 said:


> HI Sarah,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> Hmm.. thats why im still waiting for 189


Hi Jana,

I have the points exact same as yours.. 
only dif is DOE is 10th OCT.
If we gonna wait its gonna never ending wait since 65 189 is quite impossible to get through now.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> I have the points exact same as yours..
> only dif is DOE is 10th OCT.
> If we gonna wait its gonna never ending wait since 65 189 is quite impossible to get through now.


Hi Kasun,

Yeah i kw, this wait is never ending. Bad timing i guess


----------



## Aus Plan (Jan 23, 2018)

Dear SriLankan People,

It feels so happy & safe to see you here. Who is active here? If so please Reply me. 

I hope to study in Australia to complete my Masters. I want to know this. After i complete my studies there can i claim points for Skills PR? As I am having 75 points for 489 & 70 for 190 & 65 for 189 I don't see any invitation hope within this year. 

In that case i thought to apply student visa ( I truly need to complete my higher studies). Having 2 Years of Aus Education is enough for 5 points? But after two years this points systerm will change as i can feel. 

So is there any other option i can try with a student VISA?

Expact Help ^_^


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Aus Plan said:


> Dear SriLankan People,
> 
> It feels so happy & safe to see you here. Who is active here? If so please Reply me.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yes definitely you can claim points for Australian education and if it is in the designated area of the Australia,then you will claim another 5 points I suppose.
And if have an idea of higher education.I think you should go there wether the point system chance or not in the future.
If the point system chance when you complete your masters,you will probably claim points for education in their country.
Good luck.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Aus Plan said:


> Dear SriLankan People,
> 
> It feels so happy & safe to see you here. Who is active here? If so please Reply me.
> 
> ...




Yups i guess so. Aftr the masters you can claim 5 pts for Australian education. But as i heard for some programs cannot claim points. May be it’s short term(i heard there should be number of academic months mandatory coverd in order to get points. 18 months or something. ) .Anyways better to check first id your maters program would help to claim pts. 
And also u cn claim another 5 pts when u complete a professional year after completing the program. 
Hope this would help. 
Someone correct me if im wrong. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus Plan (Jan 23, 2018)

sarah.nimendry said:


> Hi,
> Yes definitely you can claim points for Australian education and if it is in the designated area of the Australia,then you will claim another 5 points I suppose.
> And if have an idea of higher education.I think you should go there wether the point system chance or not in the future.
> If the point system chance when you complete your masters,you will probably claim points for education in their country.
> Good luck.


Thank you. Im trying for the June intake with an agent. I can't do stu visa without an agent. But for PR we can do everything alone. 

So as u suggest me it is better to complete my studies there. Allright. One more question dude, when should i lodge my EOI? Better to upload now & update it whenever i want to claim points? Or wait untill everything is completed? 

When u r online & if it is not a disturb, please advice me.


----------



## Aus Plan (Jan 23, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Yups i guess so. Aftr the masters you can claim 5 pts for Australian education. But as i heard for some programs cannot claim points. May be it’s short term(i heard there should be number of academic months mandatory coverd in order to get points. 18 months or something. ) .Anyways better to check first id your maters program would help to claim pts.
> And also u cn claim another 5 pts when u complete a professional year after completing the program.
> Hope this would help.
> Someone correct me if im wrong.
> ...


Thankyou !!!! My Masters Degree is a 2 year programme & it is under every rule to claim points. So no worries about that. But mine & my spouse ACS results & IELTS are expired by then, i guess. 

So is there anyway that i can lodge my EOI while i'm on stu VISA? 

Reply me if you are free & thanks dude.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Aus Plan said:


> Thank you. Im trying for the June intake with an agent. I can't do stu visa without an agent. But for PR we can do everything alone.
> 
> So as u suggest me it is better to complete my studies there. Allright. One more question dude, when should i lodge my EOI? Better to upload now & update it whenever i want to claim points? Or wait untill everything is completed?
> 
> When u r online & if it is not a disturb, please advice me.


If you have fulfilled each criteria to claim 65 points, you can lodge your eoi now. EOI date of effect matters for invitation if you stays at 65 points. However, after 2 years of creating eoi, it will expire and subjected to removal from the system.
You can claim points for australian education only after you have completed the course.


----------



## Aus Plan (Jan 23, 2018)

Ohhh thanx for the information. Will u please tell me if i do so, I'm not violating stu visa rules right?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Aus Plan said:


> Ohhh thanx for the information. Will u please tell me if i do so, I'm not violating stu visa rules right?



I don't think it will be a issue to submit a eoi even you are in student visa in the Australia.
If you are invited for a eoi while you are in a student visa and meanwhile you can get pr too.then they will issue a bridging visa or something,experts will correct me if am wrong.
O
I think it is better to submit a eoi now.
And I suggest you to try pte and take 20 points for English


----------



## Aus Plan (Jan 23, 2018)

sarah.nimendry said:


> I don't think it will be a issue to submit a eoi even you are in student visa in the Australia.
> If you are invited for a eoi while you are in a student visa and meanwhile you can get pr too.then they will issue a bridging visa or something,experts will correct me if am wrong.
> O
> I think it is better to submit a eoi now.
> And I suggest you to try pte and take 20 points for English


I'm not doing masters just only to collect points. It is for education mostly. So for PR i will apply. The thing is the PR process is really slow. So i will go & study untill my EOI finishes its process. 

What if i get an invitation (if we assume i'm soo lucky) while on stu visa , how can I process onshore? The medicals , police reports? 

I just wanna have a good picture of what i'm going to face. Thank you. I hope you guys will get the invitation soon.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Aus Plan said:


> I'm not doing masters just only to collect points. It is for education mostly. So for PR i will apply. The thing is the PR process is really slow. So i will go & study untill my EOI finishes its process.
> 
> What if i get an invitation (if we assume i'm soo lucky) while on stu visa , how can I process onshore? The medicals , police reports?
> 
> I just wanna have a good picture of what i'm going to face. Thank you. I hope you guys will get the invitation soon.


Police report won't be a problem, you can apply from overseas. I don't know about Medicals.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

IMG_SL said:


> Police report won't be a problem, you can apply from overseas. I don't know about Medicals.


Neither for medicals machan


----------



## Aus Plan (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank You So Much Guys.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Aus Plan said:


> Thank You So Much Guys.


Good luck brother


----------



## Aus Plan (Jan 23, 2018)

Guys, 

If i lodge EOI & deactivate it & after some time if i activate it what will be my DOE? Will it change? Assume that my points are same. DOE is really important for the invitation right?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Aus Plan said:


> Guys,
> 
> If i lodge EOI & deactivate it & after some time if i activate it what will be my DOE? Will it change? Assume that my points are same. DOE is really important for the invitation right?


When you deactivate(suspend the word if im correct) and reactivate your EOI as far as I know DOE is remain unchanged.


----------



## Aus Plan (Jan 23, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Neither for medicals machan


Bro, u there? Do you think it is possible to get an invitation before july for 70 points 489 NSW ?


----------



## Hembu (May 9, 2016)

hi,

I contacted an Australian education agent to apply for a master degree but he told me that my student visa will be rejected because I have about 8-year(working as a software engineer) gap after my Bsc. 

Is this true?

Thanks.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Aus Plan said:


> Bro, u there? Do you think it is possible to get an invitation before july for 70 points 489 NSW ?


What's your occupation machan,,, have you already submitted eoi and submitted the application for one of the RDA area


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hembu said:


> hi,
> 
> I contacted an Australian education agent to apply for a master degree but he told me that my student visa will be rejected because I have about 8-year(working as a software engineer) gap after my Bsc.
> 
> ...


No machan, its not true, it will not be a problem. last week my friend got the grant for students visa for Adelaide having 10 years of experience after the bsc.but you have to provide necessary evidence that you will be back after expire the students visa (proofs like you have a family, children,assets in Sri lanka,,, actually it depends on the quality of evidence you provide)

Think this helps


----------



## Hembu (May 9, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> No machan, its not true, it will not be a problem. last week my friend got the grant for students visa for Adelaide having 10 years of experience after the bsc.but you have to provide necessary evidence that you will be back after expire the students visa (proofs like you have a family, children,assets in Sri lanka,,, actually it depends on the quality of evidence you provide)
> 
> Think this helps


Thank you for the reply Jason!

Then, I need to find another agent.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hembu said:


> Thank you for the reply Jason!
> 
> Then, I need to find another agent.


PM me


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Machan will i get an invitation soon? 


ANZSCO	: Civil Engineer 233211


Age - 29 - 30
Proficient English - 10 (L-8, R-7.5, W-7, S-7)
Education - 15
Experience - 5

Total Points for 189 Visa - 60

EOI Submitted SC 189 with 60 points :- 30 Oct, 2017
EOI Submitted SS 190 (NSW) with 65 points: 30 Oct 2017

Invited : 
Lodged:
Med Examination done: 
PCC :
Direct Grant:


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

keshannilanga said:


> Machan will i get an invitation soon?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: Civil Engineer 233211
> ...


I have submitted mine with 65 points in last december for electrical engineer.
Machan, it is better to increase your points at least to 65 or 70.
Try partner skills and pte (79).

We still don't know when they will start giving more than 1000 invites.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> I have submitted mine with 65 points in last december for electrical engineer.
> Machan, it is better to increase your points at least to 65 or 70.
> Try partner skills and pte (79).
> 
> ...


Thanks machan. My wife is a doctor so can't claim for partner skiils machan. I'm planning to do pte machan. Keep us updated machan!


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm a software engineer that had my skill evaluation on 2015 with no points for my experience (at that time i had 3 years of experience) my Skill Evaluation will expire on this August, In This July I'm completing 5 years of service (5 points will add after deducting first two years of my service as a SE), MY brother in law is an Australian citizen (10 points in 489), so thought to go for 489 visa. Still im 28 and I have 6,6,6, in ielts with my bachelors degree (50 points). so i have 60 points.

Can anyone help me with some information , i know medicare won't be given for first two years (after 2 years of stay i can apply for the PR?)

And what would be the procedure for the PR apply after 2 years of stay, Do i need to do IELTS again? or what?

If i apply in this July, (with renewing my skill assessment), how long will it take to get the invitation (good and worst case)

Appreciate if someone could sort out these questions


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

nvhcc89 said:


> I'm a software engineer that had my skill evaluation on 2015 with no points for my experience (at that time i had 3 years of experience) my Skill Evaluation will expire on this August, In This July I'm completing 5 years of service (5 points will add after deducting first two years of my service as a SE), MY brother in law is an Australian citizen (10 points in 489), so thought to go for 489 visa. Still im 28 and I have 6,6,6, in ielts with my bachelors degree (50 points). so i have 60 points.
> 
> Can anyone help me with some information , i know medicare won't be given for first two years (after 2 years of stay i can apply for the PR?)
> 
> ...


Hi friend,,
First all all,,it will be better you to increase points for English as many of states seeks superior English for it personals like you.

Second,if you have 489 visa, you don't have to do IELTS/pte when you apply 887 visa which is pr,but your spouse may want to do IELTS or pte

While in 489, you must work one year in any kind of job to fulfill the requirements for pr in the state which you have been sponsored.

Good luck


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi friend,,
> First all all,,it will be better you to increase points for English as many of states seeks superior English for it personals like you.
> 
> Second,if you have 489 visa, you don't have to do IELTS/pte when you apply 887 visa which is pr,but your spouse may want to do IELTS or pte
> ...


Thanks for the reply mate.
6.6.6.7 is was my best shot  and i'm thinking to apply under 489 in this July, do you have any idea how much time it will take to grant me the visa/ invitation?

so basically what would be the ielts requirement as of now for the spouse when applying for 887?

Thanks again


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

*Sl pcc*



IMG_SL said:


> Police report won't be a problem, you can apply from overseas. I don't know about Medicals.


Hi,

Does the SL Police report mention the exact dates you left the country or just the month and year? I haven't applied for a SL PCC from abroad. Anyone who has, can you please clarify this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aus Plan (Jan 23, 2018)

Hembu said:


> Thank you for the reply Jason!
> 
> Then, I need to find another agent.


Try AEMC SriLanka. Thats the best agent i know.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does the SL Police report mention the exact dates you left the country or just the month and year? I haven't applied for a SL PCC from abroad. Anyone who has, can you please clarify this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No idea brother


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does the SL Police report mention the exact dates you left the country or just the month and year? I haven't applied for a SL PCC from abroad. Anyone who has, can you please clarify this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Mine does not include any foreign address. I had to get clearance for three local addresses that I have lived in past 10 years.

Their clearance letter had my current address, and three periods (_in DATE:MONTH:YEAR format_) without other addresses. Hope this helps you.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

IMG_SL said:


> Mine does not include any foreign address. I had to get clearance for three local addresses that I have lived in past 10 years.
> 
> Their clearance letter had my current address, and three periods (_in DATE:MONTH:YEAR format_) without other addresses. Hope this helps you.


Did you do the Medicals before lodgement of visa for you whole family. if so,,did you use one HAP ID for your family (spouse, children)?


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

JASN2015 said:


> Did you do the Medicals before lodgement of visa for you whole family. if so,,did you use one HAP ID for your family (spouse, children)?


No. I still didn't get this bloody invite...
So, didn't go that far.


----------



## Hembu (May 9, 2016)

Aus Plan said:


> Try AEMC SriLanka. Thats the best agent i know.


Thank you Aus Plan!


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi friends,,

Is this group dead??


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm in the midst of preparing my docs and application. For the police clearance they will just indicate what you put in your application. They won't even really check if you had lived at the address at the time you specified.

Wife's medical hap ID, I don't know yet. I'm about to find out after submitting my application. I heard the first date of entry requirement will be based on the medical report date, so I'd be cautious to do it upfront before I lodge my application.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi friends,,
> 
> Is this group dead??


Apparently.


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

The group is not dead, it's how this kind of forums work. Forums need people to come here frequently to see posts and comment. The reason why other threads get more people is because they got more numbers. This one is mainly for Sri lankans who are in the process of getting a PR. If they got it, no point in staying in this form unless they want to do charity work. So, with the latest numbers in eoi invites being so low, less and less people are getting to a stage that prompts them to come here.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

nvhcc89 said:


> Thanks for the reply mate.
> 6.6.6.7 is was my best shot  and i'm thinking to apply under 489 in this July, do you have any idea how much time it will take to grant me the visa/ invitation?
> 
> so basically what would be the ielts requirement as of now for the spouse when applying for 887?
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

nvhcc89 said:


> Anyone?


Machan grant/invitation will depends on the various factors (occupation, state, points, and much more)

Your wife should have functional English (if you are not claiming partner points)


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

nvhcc89 said:


> Anyone?


For the functional English
Pls refer 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about...tional-english

Or can pay the VAC2


----------



## chp85 (Feb 26, 2018)

Guys,
Received invite from 7th March '18 round for 75 points 261313. ACS reply received on 20th Feb and EOI was lodged on 21st Feb which is apparently the cut off date! I believe getting 79+ in PTE is the best way to increase points which is crucial in future invitation rounds.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

chp85 said:


> Guys,
> Received invite from 7th March '18 round for 75 points 261313. ACS reply received on 20th Feb and EOI was lodged on 21st Feb which is apparently the cut off date! I believe getting 79+ in PTE is the best way to increase points which is crucial in future invitation rounds.


Congratulations mate


----------



## new457 (Mar 26, 2018)

anyone applied for 457 visa from Sri Lanka this year? 
I applied on 28th Feb


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi guys,

Anyone got invitation from SA recently?

It seems Sri Lankan thread completely dead


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone got invitation from SA recently?
> 
> It seems Sri Lankan thread completely dead


why not check immitracker?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

gwarn said:


> why not check immitracker?


Ohh, one is alive 

Ok mate,,I will check


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

guys, can anyone please recommend me a good place to study for PTE exam in sri lanka, I have 69+ and I need to get 79+.

Thank you


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> guys, can anyone please recommend me a good place to study for PTE exam in sri lanka, I have 69+ and I need to get 79+.
> 
> Thank you


In Sri Lanka? you can try the library.

Seriously no point in going to a specific place to study for PTE. You are better off looking at Youtube ( specifically E2Language) and getting the golden exam package( 2x exams) from pearson. Read the trending essay topics online.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

gwarn said:


> In Sri Lanka? you can try the library.
> 
> Seriously no point in going to a specific place to study for PTE. You are better off looking at Youtube ( specifically E2Language) and getting the golden exam package( 2x exams) from pearson. Read the trending essay topics online.


Agreed,
Very sorry to say ,but the truth is that. 
You better going on the thread and YouTube in this forum rather attend a class in Sri Lanka

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-2378.html


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

gwarn said:


> In Sri Lanka? you can try the library.
> 
> Seriously no point in going to a specific place to study for PTE. You are better off looking at Youtube ( specifically E2Language) and getting the golden exam package( 2x exams) from pearson. Read the trending essay topics online.





JASN2015 said:


> Agreed,
> Very sorry to say ,but the truth is that.
> You better going on the thread and YouTube in this forum rather attend a class in Sri Lanka
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-2378.html


Thanks to both of you


----------



## chp85 (Feb 26, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> guys, can anyone please recommend me a good place to study for PTE exam in sri lanka, I have 69+ and I need to get 79+.
> 
> Thank you


PTE Academic Practice Test Plus by Pearson and PTE Academic Test Builder by McMillan is available to download. These are two good books to practice. Also PTE gold kit gives you the best possible two mock tests. You can follow e2language for really good PTE tips, as per my knowledge the best online materials for PTE.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> For the functional English
> Pls refer
> 
> 
> ...


thanks machan, but the link is dead :smash:


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi guys,
How do you plan to pay the visa fee ?
Say,my credit card limit is 500000 and I have to pay 1 million rupees for the visa from Sri Lanka?
Any idea guys?
Your response is highly appreciated


----------



## chp85 (Feb 26, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi guys,
> How do you plan to pay the visa fee ?
> Say,my credit card limit is 500000 and I have to pay 1 million rupees for the visa from Sri Lanka?
> Any idea guys?
> Your response is highly appreciated


Ask for a temporary or permanent credit enhancement or some people top up the credit card with the required amount. Or else you can use a friend's credit card which has the required balance.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

chp85 said:


> Ask for a temporary or permanent credit enhancement or some people top up the credit card with the required amount. Or else you can use a friend's credit card which has the required balance.


Thanks buddy,
HSBC said ,top up is not allowed by the central bank, that's why I asked. But it is ok with Sampath b


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi guys,
I got the invitation from SA for 489 and hope to apply visa in end of May as age is flying (but if I increase my English points from PTE,65, I have a chance for a 190,, but very very very reluctant to practice and give it a try)


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Friends,
I took up PTE in ACBT, but mostly I didn't get required speaking marks. Can you confirm one thing?
What is the best position to keep the mic? I always keep it in front of the nose. Next time I will keep it beside the mouth. Please share your thoughts.

https://doodle.com/poll/mdtcq8n9cr3a7seu

Thanks.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

chamku said:


> Hi Friends,
> I took up PTE in ACBT, but mostly I didn't get required speaking marks. Can you confirm one thing?
> What is the best position to keep the mic? I always keep it in front of the nose. Next time I will keep it beside the mouth. Please share your thoughts.
> 
> ...


Hi bro did you sat for the PTE again


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

chamku said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I took up PTE in ACBT, but mostly I didn't get required speaking marks. Can you confirm one thing?
> 
> ...




Hi machan, 
Best position is between mouth and nose. 
Right under your nose and just above your mouth. 
But not too close to your face. And make sure “PUFF” sound comes out your mouth and breath comes out your nose would not interfere you mic. Its not a big deal mate. 

Tell me your speaking marks as well as pronunciation marks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi machan,
> Best position is between mouth and nose.
> Right under your nose and just above your mouth.
> But not too close to your face. And make sure “PUFF” sound comes out your mouth and breath comes out your nose would not interfere you mic. Its not a big deal mate.
> ...


Machan,
Thank you for your reply. 
My marks are as below.
S58, PR45, OF61
S59, PR43, OF63
S58, PR41, OF60

Any idea?

Thanks.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi bro did you sat for the PTE again
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/aXzKDVbTCHw
> ...


No yet, may be in June..


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

chamku said:


> Machan,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...



Ok. 
Apparently your OF is fine. But be concentrate on your pronunciation. Install “voice command” application extention comes with google chrome. (Can’t remember the exact name now, will check and tell u ltr). And speak to it and check whether how well it recognize your words as it is. Try to pronunciate the words perfectly as google pronunciates them. 
But mostly speaking pts depends on the content. In DI and RL practice as much as possible. Always try to say conclusion at the end. Do not let break your sentence middle of it while times up and make sure to end it before 40 sec. 
try to speak grammatically correct sentences with some fluency. Don’t say ‘ mmmm.,, ‘ ‘aaaa’ to much. Instead of that when u need time to find the correct words, you can use phrases like “ let me check” or “as we can see here”....
And Most importantly do not correct the again what you just said. If u understand what u said was incorrect, let it go. Jat leave forget it and go on. Do not correct it. 
For DI, accuracy of content mostly doesn’t matter( figures is y axis). 
Jst highlights whatever abnormal and do not waste your valuable time to find exact figure frony axis. Importantly tell the trend, conclusion at the end. Thats all comes to mind right now. If you want more info pm me. 
All the best. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Ok.
> Apparently your OF is fine. But be concentrate on your pronunciation. Install “voice command” application extention comes with google chrome. (Can’t remember the exact name now, will check and tell u ltr). And speak to it and check whether how well it recognize your words as it is. Try to pronunciate the words perfectly as google pronunciates them.
> But mostly speaking pts depends on the content. In DI and RL practice as much as possible. Always try to say conclusion at the end. Do not let break your sentence middle of it while times up and make sure to end it before 40 sec.
> try to speak grammatically correct sentences with some fluency. Don’t say ‘ mmmm.,, ‘ ‘aaaa’ to much. Instead of that when u need time to find the correct words, you can use phrases like “ let me check” or “as we can see here”....
> ...


Adding on to my good friend Kasun's post:

Describing Image (Graph):
Many think they have to cover every detail of a given graph when you actually don't. There's no harm repeating the title of the graph (i.e "The graph shows _TITLE OF THE GRAPH_"). Go on to describe the X & Y axes if it's a standard one. If it isn't a conventional one, make sure you explain all the parameters because this is vital. By this time, you'd have reached half (if not more) the given time. Don't rush. Just shortly explain the nature of the graph which can also be its conclusion. Don't worry if you are done with describing a lot earlier than you wanted. Never had a problem when I finished a few seconds earlier than expected. 

Good luck!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Rif_Z said:


> Adding on to my good friend Kasun's post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah. Exactly machan. 
You knw much better than me since you scored 80+ even in first attempt. 
How the things going macho. Have you got the approval? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you for the info. I will practice with them.


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Yeah. Exactly machan.
> You knw much better than me since you scored 80+ even in first attempt.
> How the things going macho. Have you got the approval?
> 
> ...


Still hanging in there machang. No approval yet  Initiated my SL PCC process last week online and planning on getting the Qatari one next week. Fingers crossed! 

How's the progress from your end bro?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Rif_Z said:


> Still hanging in there machang. No approval yet  Initiated my SL PCC process last week online and planning on getting the Qatari one next week. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> How's the progress from your end bro?




Nothing mch mcho. 
Trying to crack pte this time. 
Meanwhile waiting(and hoping)for the precious invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Nothing mch mcho.
> Trying to crack pte this time.
> Meanwhile waiting(and hoping)for the precious invite.
> 
> ...


Bro,
You will get it soon and good luck fro your invitation and PTE


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Still hanging in there machang. No approval yet  Initiated my SL PCC process last week online and planning on getting the Qatari one next week. Fingers crossed!
> 
> How's the progress from your end bro?


Congrats for your pre invite and soon you will get the invitation 
I gave up 190 and proceed with the 489 invite


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

chamku said:


> Thank you for the info. I will practice with them.


Hi bro,,
Have you tried Victoria for your current points as NSW is very lazy to issue invitation ?
I saw your occupation is in the Vic list,but didn't explore much.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> Bro,
> 
> You will get it soon and good luck fro your invitation and PTE




Thanx man. Good luck to tou too with your 489 invitation. All the very best machan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Thanx man. Good luck to tou too with your 489 invitation. All the very best machan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot machan,,if I can get 65 in PTE,,still I have a chance for 190 invite from SA, as I have applied from my trade skills assessment (first assessment from EA has been thrown away )


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Nothing mch mcho.
> Trying to crack pte this time.
> Meanwhile waiting(and hoping)for the precious invite.
> 
> ...


Best thing is to get the PTE sorted machan. Let me know if you need anything from my end. Would be happy to share thoughts


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Congrats for your pre invite and soon you will get the invitation
> I gave up 190 and proceed with the 489 invite


Thanks a lot machan. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:  Good luck to you too!


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

*Lankan whatsapp group*

Just a thought out of the blues guys. Maybe there's one already?

How about having a WhatsApp group just for ape kattiya?  Easier to help each other out that way.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Rif_Z said:


> Just a thought out of the blues guys. Maybe there's one already?
> 
> 
> 
> How about having a WhatsApp group just for ape kattiya?  Easier to help each other out that way.



Great. It will become lot easier to share information and also great help for our SL guys for the future process. 

Others, how about that one? Wht do you guyz say?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Great. It will become lot easier to share information and also great help for our SL guys for the future process.
> 
> Others, how about that one? Wht do you guyz say?
> 
> ...


Agreed machan,,

I did the whole process without an agent, think you both are the same. Your inputs were great helps always. But is more convenient having a whatsup group.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Just a thought out of the blues guys. Maybe there's one already?
> 
> How about having a WhatsApp group just for ape kattiya?  Easier to help each other out that way.


Agreed


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Agreed


Perfect! PM me your numbers. Will add you guys


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> chamku said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the info. I will practice with them.
> ...


Yes, it's there in ViC. But I need IELTS 7 in each.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi everyone,
There is a whtspp grp we created in order to share the updates. 
Those who are interested pm RIF_Z or me. 
Thnx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi everyone,
> There is a whtspp grp we created in order to share the updates.
> Those who are interested pm RIF_Z or me.
> Thnx.
> ...


Iv already there


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

chamku said:


> Machan,
> Thank you for your reply.
> My marks are as below.
> S58, PR45, OF61
> ...


check E2Language in youtube. It has all the information you are looking for.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Machanla,
I got the PTE through that I was expecting and hoping it will be sufficient to VIC 190.
L65, R75, S72, W73.
As I always didn't get enough marks for speaking, so this time I changed the mic position from the Nose to the little-left side of the mouth and it worked. And for speaking, I didn't concentrate on the accuracy of the content in describe the image and retell lecture but tried to keep the fluency and pronunciation well.
Thank you very much for your support and hints.
I will apply 190 VIC now.

Thanks.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

chamku said:


> Machanla,
> I got the PTE through that I was expecting and hoping it will be sufficient to VIC 190.
> L65, R75, S72, W73.
> As I always didn't get enough marks for speaking, so this time I changed the mic position from the Nose to the little-left side of the mouth and it worked. And for speaking, I didn't concentrate on the accuracy of the content in describe the image and retell lecture but tried to keep the fluency and pronunciation well.
> ...


Congrats for your PTE score ,I think you can score 79+
And I wish you all the best for a invitation soon.
Good luck bro


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Guys,
I am expecting 190 invitation from VIC. Is there anything that can be done such as preparing documents, PCC or anything, which will be needed for the visa application?
Also, let me know the process after 190 invitation.

Thanks..


----------



## hirushan (Feb 11, 2017)

Guys, any one knows how to pay the 489 application fee of $770 (Far south coast) online ??


----------



## NADEE 1986 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi,
Any body who is expecting 189 or 489 eoi for accountants (general).Pls share your points and other details .I'm waiting from 2015.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

hirushan said:


> Guys, any one knows how to pay the 489 application fee of $770 (Far south coast) online ??




I think you need to pay by TT. 
Telegraphic transfer. 
You can do it any bank(People’s, Sampath)that you have an account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Rif_Z said:


> Just a thought out of the blues guys. Maybe there's one already?
> 
> 
> 
> How about having a WhatsApp group just for ape kattiya?  Easier to help each other out that way.




We already got one pm me I can add you folks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hirushan (Feb 11, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> I think you need to pay by TT.
> Telegraphic transfer.
> You can do it any bank(People’s, Sampath)that you have an account.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! I'll check...


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

NADEE 1986 said:


> Hi,
> Any body who is expecting 189 or 489 eoi for accountants (general).Pls share your points and other details .I'm waiting from 2015.


Seriously


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

NADEE 1986 said:


> Hi,
> Any body who is expecting 189 or 489 eoi for accountants (general).Pls share your points and other details .I'm waiting from 2015.


What is your points breakdown?


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

hirushan said:


> Guys, any one knows how to pay the 489 application fee of $770 (Far south coast) online ??


Hi Hirushan,

I guess the easiest way would be by Credit Card .

Thanks !


----------



## Shag (Jul 3, 2018)

Any updates about next invitation round


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Thread is DEAD


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

NADEE 1986 said:


> Hi,
> Any body who is expecting 189 or 489 eoi for accountants (general).Pls share your points and other details .I'm waiting from 2015.


Your EOI would have expired by now. what are your scores?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

gwarn said:


> Your EOI would have expired by now. what are your scores?




Seen you have made it to the grant. 
Wish u all the very best mchan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Seen you have made it to the grant.
> Wish u all the very best mchan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bung! had to put alot of effort!

Are you planing to get that +10 from PTE?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

gwarn said:


> Thanks Bung! had to put alot of effort!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you planing to get that +10 from PTE?




Congrats for your visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

gwarn said:


> Thanks Bung! had to put alot of effort!
> 
> Are you planing to get that +10 from PTE?


hi bro,

my congratulations for your grant machan
I wish you all the best for you and your family


----------



## Travice (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi Guys

I am rather new to the forum thread, 

Wanted to ask, has anyone have applied for a 489 family sponsored visa recently. 

Thanks


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Travice said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am rather new to the forum thread,
> 
> ...


hi bro,

I applied for 489 (S/T) , have you already applied the visa for family sponsored ?


----------



## Travice (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello, I was unfortunate where the cutoff points were increased(lost 5 points due to age). 

My total composition is 65 point at the moment, which is on the border. 

The agent is pushing to try to get 79+ on the PTE.. getting this score would give me a chance to apply for the 190 as well( slim chance)

But I don’t want to lose time.. my Business Analyst Assesstment expires in April 2019.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Travice said:


> Hello, I was unfortunate where the cutoff points were increased(lost 5 points due to age).
> 
> My total composition is 65 point at the moment, which is on the border.
> 
> ...


65 is a no go dear friend. Large back log of 65 and even 70 pointers are in front of you.

Your agent is right, getting a better score in PTE will definitely help.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Travice said:


> Hello, I was unfortunate where the cutoff points were increased(lost 5 points due to age).
> 
> My total composition is 65 point at the moment, which is on the border.
> 
> ...


Prepare for the PTE - there are some great resources regarding tips etc in this forum. You can do it buddy


----------



## Travice (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the insight..

It’s so frastrating, as I don’t get the time to practice( literally) 

I work long hours and finding it hard to slot time in.




PrettyIsotonic said:


> Travice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I was unfortunate where the cutoff points were increased(lost 5 points due to age).
> ...


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Travice said:


> Thanks a lot for the insight..
> 
> It’s so frastrating, as I don’t get the time to practice( literally)
> 
> I work long hours and finding it hard to slot time in.




Haven’t you tried SA 489?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travice (Feb 25, 2017)

I haven’t tried the SA 489.. will be keeping that as very last resort.. 

Reason is that I will be applying to Queensland, as I have family there, which is the main reason to migrate in the first place.. 

Added to that my occupation ( investment banking) makes it that much tougher to find a job in these cities.. such jobs are only found in Sydney. 

Thanks 





KasunTharaka said:


> Travice said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for the insight..
> ...


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Travice said:


> I haven’t tried the SA 489.. will be keeping that as very last resort..
> 
> Reason is that I will be applying to Queensland, as I have family there, which is the main reason to migrate in the first place..
> 
> ...




Ok. But i think for QLD, they it’s needed a Job offer. But I don’t know how FS works. 
Plz check that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travice (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you for the tip I will check it out..


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Don't give up*

Machan Don't give up,

I did IELTS 3 times and PTE 2times get my desired.

Since I am having 2 kids, and having very stressed long hour job, it is literally impossible to meet that but I could achieve it.

I woke up 3AM every day, until 5AM studied. From 5 -6 kids works. 6.30AM from home to office (I have to travel 16KM). On my way I practiced speeches.

After all I got more than 65 for PTE. After a week, I lodged my EOI. Got rejected.

Then after 6 months, when I going to lodge the EOI, they have removed my occupation from the list.

Again I, after 2 years last week EOI lodged for SA, 489. Waiting and see.

Karma is a *****.





Travice said:


> Thanks a lot for the insight..
> 
> It’s so frastrating, as I don’t get the time to practice( literally)
> 
> I work long hours and finding it hard to slot time in.


----------



## Travice (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks bro.. truly appreciate the motivation.. I have taken a couple of days leave to focus.. 

Don’t worry yours will come through!!


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

samb19802000 said:


> Machan Don't give up,
> 
> I did IELTS 3 times and PTE 2times get my desired.
> 
> ...


inspiring story , its really a great honor to having connected with guys like you and share our experience ,
dont worry bro, unlike vic ,South Australia never reject applications if applicants meet the requirements set by them.
you will definitely receive the invite in few weeks for sure.
good luck.

<*SNIP*> dont give up , with the right time you will surely fly over the huddles 
good luck for you too.


----------



## nelum78 (Jul 30, 2018)

*role of migration agent*

i am thinking about applying for Aus visa and following are the basic details;

*Age: 37
*Job: Software engineer with 8 years in field (ACS assessment gave 10 points)
*IELTS: 8.5 / 6.5 / 7.0 / 8.0 (L/R/W/S)
*0 marks for spouse (housewife)

as I understand I don't have enough marks to apply for 189 so I started looking for options and I found an agent who says it is possible to go for 190 with the qualifications & IELTS marks.

According to him the process is he is going to get a job offer from Perth / Melbourne / Sydney and applying for VISA after that (you can view the document using following url. I cannot link to it directly since this is my first post).

https://goo.gl/xcFTQa

I haven't seen this discussed anywhere so thought of posting here. Is this a feasible path to get VISA ? Has anyone migrated using this path? what do you think? TIA


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

nelum78 said:


> i am thinking about applying for Aus visa and following are the basic details;
> 
> *Age: 37
> *Job: Software engineer with 8 years in field (ACS assessment gave 10 points)
> ...


First of all for IT occupations, you must have beyond each 7 for all modules for ielts to be eligible to apply 489/190 or 189 ( i suggest you to sit PTE and score 79+ in each for a better chance)

currently you have 
degree 15
exp 10
english 0
age 25 points
so total is 50 
if you score 10 for english then points will be 60 in hand which may be eligble for a 489 and 190 but not for 189
Having a job offer may be always a help but you must cross the points margin.

sorry to reveal the truth but you must take at least 10 points for English to be eligible to lodge for 190 as most states seek good English for IT but taking 20 points for english ,,you will have a pretty good chance for an invite as you can cross the 15 points for exp very soon.
Im sure you will be able to get 79+ (20 marks for english) from pte by looking at your ielts score.


----------



## nelum78 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks JASN2015. That's what I also thought. It'll take ~1.5 years more for me to get 15 for experience so the current goal is to get at least 10 for English. Wonder why the agent gives misleading information...


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

nelum78 said:


> Thanks JASN2015. That's what I also thought. It'll take ~1.5 years more for me to get 15 for experience so the current goal is to get at least 10 for English. Wonder why the agent gives misleading information...




I recon JASN’s comments. And wannna add little more details. 
The advices that your agent gave you might be correct. Because as of now, for some states, it would be rather easy to get 190/489 invitation while having a job offer from a employer in their state. 
For instance, to apply for QLD, they asking a job offer prior to apply. 
Your agent might have some contacts over their to get a job offer from them. 
But trust me, Ausi government will strictly check that offer to confirm whether its a genuine one. 
So talk to your agent and check if he gonna get u a genuine job offer. I meant not the actual offer. But even if its a fraud one it should looks like genuine. 
And meanwhile get 10 for eng. coz most of the states you cannot apply unless having 10 (65pte or 7 each ielts)for English with Software Engineer category. 
Pm me for more details. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> inspiring story , its really a great honor to having connected with guys like you and share our experience ,
> 
> dont worry bro, unlike vic ,South Australia never reject applications if applicants meet the requirements set by them.
> 
> ...




And you know wht, Samb1980 is know member of our whtspp grp. 
We are missing u buddy. 
<*SNIP*> 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## udanaz (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys, I am new to this thread
I have logged the 489 visa on June 2018. Does anyone know the process of the medicals? Do they asks us to take them at certain time or do we get it done before they ask?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

udanaz said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this thread
> I have logged the 489 visa on June 2018. Does anyone now the process of the medicals? Do they asks us to take them at certain time or do we get it done before they ask?


As you have already lodged the application, the department recommends you wait for the CO to generate the HAP ID for you
Once you have the HAP ID in hand, go to the nearest DHA clinic and get the tests done 

If you still want to do it on your own, then just look up medicals under the lists of visa page in Immiaccount and generate them

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

udanaz said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this thread
> I have logged the 489 visa on June 2018. Does anyone know the process of the medicals? Do they asks us to take them at certain time or do we get it done before they ask?


bro,
dont do that until co ask you to do it, it may further delayed the grant AFAIK

edit : just saw Newbeiz has replied with more details


----------



## udanaz (Jun 30, 2016)

newbienz said:


> As you have already lodged the application, the department recommends you wait for the CO to generate the HAP ID for you
> Once you have the HAP ID in hand, go to the nearest DHA clinic and get the tests done
> 
> If you still want to do it on your own, then just look up medicals under the lists of visa page in Immiaccount and generate them
> ...





JASN2015 said:


> bro,
> dont do that until co ask you to do it, it may further delayed the grant AFAIK
> 
> edit : just saw Newbeiz has replied with more details



Thanks for the well detailed information...


----------



## chp85 (Feb 26, 2018)

gwarn said:


> Your EOI would have expired by now. what are your scores?


Nice to see a March SL applicant receiving a grant..congratulations!


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

*ACS Skills assessment by JP in LK*

Hi,

Is it possible to get the ACS skills assessment docs certified by a JP in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

ghewa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to get the ACS skills assessment docs certified by a JP in Sri Lanka.


Go for a lawyer/notorize .. ACS recommends that.. not a JP. look near a court premises there are lot of lawyers around it.. small fee..


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Namai85 said:


> Go for a lawyer/notorize .. ACS recommends that.. not a JP. look near a court premises there are lot of lawyers around it.. small fee..


Agreed


----------



## Eric.aus (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I’m preparing to collect the documents for visa lodge. Need your help on the following queries.

1) Anyone recently managed to get Police clearance using online eservices.police.lk? How long will it take to get the PCC?


2) for employment confirmation, How to collect Tax documents in SL ? Is it EPF statement? Anyone collected before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Eric.aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I’m preparing to collect the documents for visa lodge. Need your help on the following queries.
> 
> ...


1) Yes, Around 2 weeks it will posted to your given address.
2)You can submit EPF,ETF balance letters along with B card scanned copies.
EPF - From EPF head office in Fort(Near Cargils head office)
ETF- 1st floor, Labor department (Narahenpita)


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Eric.aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I’m preparing to collect the documents for visa lodge. Need your help on the following queries.
> 
> ...


I got the police clearance in less than 2 weeks. And I used the eservices. The employment confirmations, I didn't use the EPF statements, just letters on the company letterhead. The checklists mentioned that the tax statements were required only if you are providing a statutory declaration.


----------



## Eric.aus (Oct 23, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> 1) Yes, Around 2 weeks it will posted to your given address.
> 
> 2)You can submit EPF,ETF balance letters along with B card scanned copies.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your reply. 

Is there any online service for EPF/ETF to apply from outside of SL? Or do we need to go to SL to apply & collect? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.aus (Oct 23, 2018)

ghewa said:


> I got the police clearance in less than 2 weeks. And I used the eservices. The employment confirmations, I didn't use the EPF statements, just letters on the company letterhead. The checklists mentioned that the tax statements were required only if you are providing a statutory declaration.




Thanks for your reply... but most people suggest to include tax documents for past employments.. this is just to avoid unwanted CO contact. The check list you mentioned is for skill assessment or visa lodge? Pls send if you have the website link.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Eric.aus said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Is there any online service for EPF/ETF to apply from outside of SL? Or do we need to go to SL to apply & collect?
> 
> ...




I’m not aware such a service for epf/etf. If it’s possible you bttr to cll and ask them. For ETF , i think it’s possible to go there someone behalf of you. But im not exactly sure. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.aus (Oct 23, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> I’m not aware such a service for epf/etf. If it’s possible you bttr to cll and ask them. For ETF , i think it’s possible to go there someone behalf of you. But im not exactly sure. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks. I have all the payslips and bank statements for my previous employment. Do we still need to upload ETF/EPF documents to immiaccount? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Eric.aus said:


> Thanks. I have all the payslips and bank statements for my previous employment. Do we still need to upload ETF/EPF documents to immiaccount?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ETF,EPF,BANK STATEMENTS,TAX documents are third-party evidence for employment which is is always handy to upload.
If your payslips show that etf,epf has been deducted then, most probably CO may ask for them.
I believe you have at least STATEMENTS issued by company yearly,b card. if you are still unable to get etf,epf


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> I’m not aware such a service for epf/etf. If it’s possible you bttr to cll and ask them. For ETF , i think it’s possible to go there someone behalf of you. But im not exactly sure. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


machan when you submitted your eoi and when received your invitation, how long it took for the whole process to complete?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

osandalk said:


> Have you tried state nomination option?


Question is NOT clear bro


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Need some information. Im still in the process of applying for MSA application with Institute of Engineers Australia. The accessor has asked me to provide the EPF contribution summary for my Sri Lankan working episode.

Does anyone know whther its possible to provide ETF contribution summary for the same period rather than providing EPF summary? Im currently staying abroad & having difficulties in getting the EPF contribution statement without personally coming to SL.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

tharinduwije said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some information. Im still in the process of applying for MSA application with Institute of Engineers Australia. The accessor has asked me to provide the EPF contribution summary for my Sri Lankan working episode.
> 
> Does anyone know whther its possible to provide ETF contribution summary for the same period rather than providing EPF summary? Im currently staying abroad & having difficulties in getting the EPF contribution statement without personally coming to SL.


you can submit your EPF/ETF half yearly statements. There's no summary report available , if you need to get a summary you need to contact central bank EPF department which will take time.


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

Preax said:


> you can submit your EPF/ETF half yearly statements. There's no summary report available , if you need to get a summary you need to contact central bank EPF department which will take time.


Hi thanks for the reply. I managed to get the ETF summary. So ETF summary is equally valid as the EPF summary right? I just want to confirm cause the accesor specifically mentioned EPF contribution summary in the comments


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

tharinduwije said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. I managed to get the ETF summary. So ETF summary is equally valid as the EPF summary right? I just want to confirm cause the accesor specifically mentioned EPF contribution summary in the comments


Yes, that will be okay.
EPF contribution got 20% from your salary which is a huge amount that might be the reason he's requesting.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

tharinduwije said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. I managed to get the ETF summary. So ETF summary is equally valid as the EPF summary right? I just want to confirm cause the accesor specifically mentioned EPF contribution summary in the comments


if it doesnt work try calling them - https://www.epfportal.com/Pages/Member/MemberLogin.aspx


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

Preax said:


> Yes, that will be okay.
> EPF contribution got 20% from your salary which is a huge amount that might be the reason he's requesting.


Thanks mate, Got the confirmation from EA as well. They need something related to below. I think im good to go with ETF.

---------

Dear Tharindu, 

I hope this reaches you well.


Please see below for the response from the assessing case officer;


We will be able to consider third party secondary employment evidence documents issued by the government as long as they;

(1) Indicate the names of both employer and employee

(2) indicate the contributions made monthly / annual

(3) covers the full employment period


----------



## NZ1983Seeker (Mar 8, 2019)

Is there anyway we can claim the points for "Accredited in a community language". I see Tamil and Sinhala listed there but the examinations had to be taken in Aus. Just wondering whether we can somehow gain the points?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NZ1983Seeker said:


> Is there anyway we can claim the points for "Accredited in a community language". I see Tamil and Sinhala listed there but the examinations had to be taken in Aus. Just wondering whether we can somehow gain the points?


Yes the NAATI CCL (credentialed community language) test is only available onshore at the moment. Some applicants come onshore to do it.


----------



## NZ1983Seeker (Mar 8, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes the NAATI CCL (credentialed community language) test is only available onshore at the moment. Some applicants come onshore to do it.


I'm not sure whether it's worth it to visit Australia to take the CCL exam. Let's see  Thanks for the reply. I wish they had a testing centre here in Colombo.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

NZ1983Seeker said:


> I'm not sure whether it's worth it to visit Australia to take the CCL exam. Let's see  Thanks for the reply. I wish they had a testing centre here in Colombo.


give it a try on PTE/IELTS for higher marks


----------



## NZ1983Seeker (Mar 8, 2019)

Preax said:


> give it a try on PTE/IELTS for higher marks


Yeah machan that's what I'm trying these days.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

NZ1983Seeker said:


> Yeah machan that's what I'm trying these days.


Give it a try machan , I got each 7 in 3rd time. every time it was 6.5 for reading

All the best


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

NZ1983Seeker said:


> Yeah machan that's what I'm trying these days.


PTE is relatively easy compared to IELS. I also got 90 each... You just need to practise properly and get some good material..


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi All, I'm still in the EOI phase, but have some concerns over the PCC. First two years of my last 10 years, I lived in Saudi Arabia. other 8 years are in Sri Lanka. How do I handle the Gulf period? Should I have to apply separately from Saudi High commission for police clearance? How long would it take to get the clearance from a Gulf country?


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

No idea about those stuff, but far as I have read across this forum, its the best to have every possible document ready and stand by. Since you are still in EOI, there is still time, so best course of action is start now to get those documents.


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

Appreciate if someone can answer the below questions
Has anyone done the US (FBI) PCC from SL? 
How were the fingerprints captured? 
Is there a way to get finger prints in digital format in SL?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

herap said:


> Appreciate if someone can answer the below questions
> Has anyone done the US (FBI) PCC from SL?
> How were the fingerprints captured?
> Is there a way to get finger prints in digital format in SL?
> ...


Hi Herap,

Today I went to Consular affairs section to obtain PCC from Saudi Arabia. Procedure is given below.

https://www.mfa.gov.lk/consular/foreign-police-clearance-certificates-2/

On that site, it is not showing how to get the FBI clearance. But I got this contact number from the office to get more information. So please try to contact him. He is good on responding for our queries. 

011-2338843.

Thanks,
Vattic.


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you vattic. I will call the number and see. Anyone else who had a similar experience?


----------



## dpkk (Jun 12, 2017)

*hi*

Anybody in 261313 Software Engineer category here?


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

hi guys,

Can any of you tell me a good, reliable and affordable agent in Sri Lanka (Colombo) for skill migration assistance.

Thank you.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Jana143 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Can any of you tell me a good, reliable and affordable agent in Sri Lanka (Colombo) for skill migration assistance.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Mate,

I think, if you go through this forum then you won't need any agents as per my experience, it is a waste of money and you don't have a control of your own application where you have to wait for the agent to check even your email...! Not a good feeling.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

vattic said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I think, if you go through this forum then you won't need any agents as per my experience, it is a waste of money and you don't have a control of your own application where you have to wait for the agent to check even your email...! Not a good feeling.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes from 2017 i tried by my self. And every time when i get to increase my points the cut off goes up. I am kind of fed up now. But still badly wanting to migrate. I tried to get 189 or 190 but with the current situation it is not possible it seems. So now im ok with 489 as well. 
but I need to find out more information about the occupations now. so i thought getting a help from an agent is the best way to do that.


----------



## Shag (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi fellow Lankans,

I submitted my EOI in 263111 with 65 (189) and 70 (190). what are my chances. 

ACS reduced few years from work experience so I didn't get 10 marks instead I got only 5. However, next February I completes 5 years so marks will increase after February. 

Do I want to do the assessment again or does it increase the points automatically.

Thanks


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Jana143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes from 2017 i tried by my self. And every time when i get to increase my points the cut off goes up. I am kind of fed up now. But still badly wanting to migrate. I tried to get 189 or 190 but with the current situation it is not possible it seems. So now im ok with 489 as well.
> but I need to find out more information about the occupations now. so i thought getting a help from an agent is the best way to do that.


Hi Jana,

Just let us know your profile and we will try to help you out rather than wasting your money..! Don't give up on migration as you are aware of the country's internal issues. Yes, Very true on SC 489. But let us know your story, ANZCO, experience, IELTS score, overall points in EOI. 

Vattic


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

vattic said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> Just let us know your profile and we will try to help you out rather than wasting your money..! Don't give up on migration as you are aware of the country's internal issues. Yes, Very true on SC 489. But let us know your story, ANZCO, experience, IELTS score, overall points in EOI.
> 
> Vattic


Hi Vattic,

Thanks a lot. I will list down my story down here.

1. I got my bachelors in 2011 in Computing.
2. I worked for a company from 2009-2011 part time remotely. 
3. Worked as a web designer from 2011-2012
4. Working as a UI engineer from 2012 to present
5. Got a positive skill assessment in 2017 as a software engineer. ( But i didnt include my 2009-2011 work as it was part time work during my bachelors)
6. Assessment counted years from 2013 November.
7. That assessment is expired now.
8. Did IELTS in 2017 July and got 7 band for all
9. I applied for 189 and 190(VIC) as a software engineer with below points.

Age - 30 points ( i will be 32+ after 2020 july)
English language: 10
Work experience outside Australia:10
Qualifications: 15
total- 65

Now all my EOI's are expired. 
I can get a new assessment as a web developer, multimedia specialist as a software engineer. i saw in SA there is opportunities for web dev an multimedia specialist. but they change their occupation list time to time. 

I want to know what is the best occupation to go with for any state sponsorship. As per my knowledge we cant go for 190 without a job offer right? so im hoping for 489 or 189(which is impossible at the moment). In the mean time i have started studying for PTE. 
I also checked Canberra matrix and i only have 50 in that. but currently they give invitations for 60-65.

Could you pleas help me on the above. I know its a lot read but really appreciate your help as i am really desperate right now


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Jana143 said:


> Hi Vattic,
> 
> Thanks a lot. I will list down my story down here.
> 
> ...


Hi Jana,

My suggestions are as follows:
1. Take PTE and try to hit 79+ (Which I'm also trying now) - Can get more help from this thread : https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2759.html#post14901952
2. Get your re-assessment from Web developer which would allow you to apply SA 489,ACT 190, NT 190, QLD(Hopefully) - 489/190.
3. Please check your previous IELTS score is not expired so that you could apply for assessment from that (asap).
4. Be ready for this financial year changes, and I think if you are unmarried, then SC 491 will be beneficial for you.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

vattic said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> My suggestions are as follows:
> 1. Take PTE and try to hit 79+ (Which I'm also trying now) - Can get more help from this thread : https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2759.html#post14901952
> ...


Hi Vattic,

Thank you very much for input. 
1. Yes i will
2. Yes i am also thinking about to go as a web developer. but its not 189 occupation list though.
3. My IELTS will expire on 2020 july. 
4. I'm actually kind of separated (not sure how they handle points for this). Lets see what 491 brings us.

Thanks again.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Jana143 said:


> Hi Vattic,
> 
> Thank you very much for input.
> 1. Yes i will
> ...


Hi Jana,

Please go ahead with assessment. All the best...! Be on alert when Occupational skill lists are updated in this July.

Vattic


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

vattic said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> Please go ahead with assessment. All the best...! Be on alert when Occupational skill lists are updated in this July.
> 
> Vattic


Thanks a lot for your input. I will go ahead with that. thanks man. All the best for your PTE too.


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

Jana143 said:


> Hi Vattic,
> 
> Thanks a lot. I will list down my story down here.
> 
> ...


Go for PTE 79+. Practice, practice and practice. Try Jay's youtube videos also. In my opinion, it's easier to hit band 79+ in PTE than IELTS because IELTS scores depends on the mood, perception of the examiner while PTE scores depends on a much fair computer algorithm. 

Also, you have to be 33+ for the Age points to get reduced to 25, so you have till 2021 July.

Best of luck!


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

iuperera said:


> Go for PTE 79+. Practice, practice and practice. Try Jay's youtube videos also. In my opinion, it's easier to hit band 79+ in PTE than IELTS because IELTS scores depends on the mood, perception of the examiner while PTE scores depends on a much fair computer algorithm.
> 
> Also, you have to be 33+ for the Age points to get reduced to 25, so you have till 2021 July.
> 
> Best of luck!


Hi iuperera,

Just saw your PTE scores, great work. Have you done PTE in SL or Aus? Can you please check my PTE scores and advise to crack it?

By the way, Great to see you are going for SC 189. 

From another PTE 79+ seeker...!


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

vattic said:


> Hi iuperera,
> 
> Just saw your PTE scores, great work. Have you done PTE in SL or Aus? Can you please check my PTE scores and advise to crack it?
> 
> ...


Better to listen to SBS Radio everyday at least 1hour..practise 20 RS ,WFD daily along with 2 essays


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Rusiru91 said:


> Better to listen to SBS Radio everyday at least 1hour..practise 20 RS ,WFD daily along with 2 essays


Thanks for your comments...I will work that out...!


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

vattic said:


> Hi iuperera,
> 
> Just saw your PTE scores, great work. Have you done PTE in SL or Aus? Can you please check my PTE scores and advise to crack it?
> 
> ...


ACBT in SL. You are nearly there mate. I had friends who had lesser marks in 1st/2nd attempts and they eventually made it with some luck as well(easier questions). Have you checked videos by Jay in youtube? It really helped me a lot in my writing section. I also used practicepteonline website to practice reading/listening. Try to practice as much as possible. Good luck!


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

iuperera said:


> ACBT in SL. You are nearly there mate. I had friends who had lesser marks in 1st/2nd attempts and they eventually made it with some luck as well(easier questions). Have you checked videos by Jay in youtube? It really helped me a lot in my writing section. I also used practicepteonline website to practice reading/listening. Try to practice as much as possible. Good luck!


Hi IUperera,

Thanks for your tips, I think practicepteonline site would be a good one, I will start working on that. Yes, I'm following Jay's methods. Now there is no center in ACBT and we have to do it in Knowledge Merchandising in Mt. Lavinia and had some bad experience through out this year.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi guys,
I am a member of the forum and not very active now,
We have a whatsup group which we help on migration matters , most members was in the forum, 
If you need to join please PM your whatsup number.
There are many migration experts in the group so you can get advice free.
I am posting this because we Sri lankan are not active much in the group and still happy to help you.
Cheers


----------

